# Cool concerts in the future?



## Kbmanonymous

What are some exciting concerts you plan on going to in the future. On jan 30th im going to the preforming arts center at purchase college to see Vadim Gluzman and the orpheus chamber orchestra....im excited one of the songs there playing is by Penderecki


----------



## emiellucifuge

The ones im looking forward to the most:

In a few weeks the Berliner Philharmoniker with Rattle doing Mahler's 3rd.
Mariinsky Orchestra with Gergiev, Tchaikovsky, Shostakovich etc..
Concertgebouw Orchestra with Haitink - Mahler 9
Concertgebouw Orchestra with Fabio Luisi - Das Lied von der erde

Opera:
Die Rosenkavalier with Simon Rattle
Evgeny Onegin with the RCO and Jansons


----------



## Aksel

On the February 17th, I'm attending a concert with only works by Satie being performed. Rather exited about it. And hopefully, in the end of March, I'm going to Trondheim to see Mahler's 8th with the Trondheim Symphony Orchestra (among others). And there also are some other concerts that I can't quite remember right now.


----------



## Lipatti

I've actually just bought tickets to a concert in April with the Oslo Philharmonic (conducted by Saraste) performing Sibelius' Fourth Symphony and Beethoven's Fourth Piano Concerto (with Radu Lupu as the soloist), which I'm very much looking forward to.


----------



## Soprano Christie

Mozart's Reqiuem. Sometime in March. I don't know the name of the choir, but my one of my friend's godfathers is in it and apparently they are one of Edinburgh's best choirs. 

The fact that they're not really famous doesn't bother me, anything for Mozart's Reqiuem


----------



## the_emptier

Turandot on sunday!


----------



## sospiro

the_emptier said:


> Turandot on sunday!


Lucky you, where? San Diego, Portland? 

I'd love to see Turandot. Don't forget to write a review here. 

In April I'm going to see Simon Keenlyside & Natalie Dessay in a concert performance of Pelléas et Mélisande. Then it's London again to see Simon again for Mahler's Rückert-Lieder.


----------



## the_emptier

portland


----------



## Wicked_one

On 11th February, the National Radio Orchestra of Romania will perform Beethoven's Violin Concerto and Dvorak's 9th Symphony
On 18th February - Beethoven's 5th Piano Concerto, Mahler's 1st 

 I'll have to check the schedule for more, but I'm so there at these two


----------



## syn

On my radar: 

Martha Argerich with the LA Phil playing Beethoven 1
Van Zweden conducting Beethoven 5 and the Prokofiev Sinfonia Concertante!


----------



## World Violist

I'm thinking about taking a train (for the first time) up to my homeland of Minnesota to see Osmo Vanska conduct Mahler 6... I'm a student, though, so I'm not getting my hopes up.


----------



## Sid James

Lots of great concerts & recitals coming up here in Sydney. Ones I'm really looking forward to are Beethoven's Archduke trio, Schoenberg's Pierrot Lunaire, Beethoven's String Quartet Op. 132 & Schubert's Winterreise. All by Australian performers probably not known by members here, but the Goldner String Quartet has done some recordings on Naxos. I like to go to chamber concerts particularly & I usually post what I've been to on the latest concerts thread...


----------



## karenpat

I _think_ I will be going to a cool concert in September. The University of Oslo will celebrate it's 200th anniversary, there's one really posh concert for invited guests only but there will also be what was described to me as "classical concert marathon" in the university library.

As I may have mentioned before, I sometimes attend a free 30 minute recital on Fridays, it goes under the description of Cultural Lunch and it's a great thing.  I suppose this concert marathon will be something like a much extended version.

http://www.uio.no/english/about/news-and-events/events/cultural-lunch/2011/


----------



## sospiro

karenpat said:


> I _think_ I will be going to a cool concert in September. The University of Oslo will celebrate it's 200th anniversary, there's one really posh concert for invited guests only but there will also be what was described to me as "classical concert marathon" in the university library.
> 
> As I may have mentioned before, I sometimes attend a free 30 minute recital on Fridays, it goes under the description of Cultural Lunch and it's a great thing.  I suppose this concert marathon will be something like a much extended version.
> 
> http://www.uio.no/english/about/news-and-events/events/cultural-lunch/2011/


Looks interesting.

We have similar free concerts in Birmingham at The Barber Institute.


----------



## Peanut11

*websites about concerts*

Hey guys!

Those are some great concerts. I'm personally looking forward to seeing Edo conducting Beethoven's 7th.

If you're looking for info about upcoming concerts, 2mbs gives you a rundown of whats coming up on a weekly basis: http://www.2mbs.com/

I also found this cute Sydney classical music guide http://www.debussycat.com.

Anything else? I was using live guide before. That's pretty good too.


----------



## Lunasong

Our local orchestra has a fully-staged production of Bernstein's _Mass_ scheduled in May. Do not yet have tickets, but seriously considering it. I've heard this is the only production of _Mass_ in the USA this year.


----------



## Couchie

Yuja Wang playing Rachmaninoff's 3rd in Toronto on June 8th.


----------



## LordBlackudder

Symphonic Odysseys






Distant Worlds: music from FINAL FANTASY






London, England
Royal Albert Hall
The Royal Philharmonic Concert Orchestra plus choir
Saturday - 5 November, 2011 - 7:30pm


----------



## LiveMG

Hey guys!

Here's one which I posted.

http://www.talkclassical.com/12936-concert-coming-your-way.html


----------



## Guest

I'm looking forward to Denis Matsuev's recital in SF on 5/15. Here's the program:

Schubert, Sonata A Minor, op. 143
Beethoven, Sonata F Minor #23, op. 57 (Appasionata)
Liszt, Mephisto Waltz #1, S.514
Rachmaninoff, Sonata B-flat Minor #2, op.36 Second Edition

That's quite a set of knuckle-busters!


----------



## KJohnson

Kbmanonymous said:


> one of the songs there playing is by Penderecki


Songs??????


----------



## Lunasong

Lunasong said:


> Our local orchestra has a fully-staged production of Bernstein's _Mass_ scheduled in May. Do not yet have tickets, but seriously considering it. I've heard this is the only production of _Mass_ in the USA this year.


Bought my ticket today! Performances are next weekend. It is being advertised as "The only fully staged production in the continental United States on the 40th Anniversary of its premiere."


----------



## ArturJerzy

*The Sydney Consort performing in Balmain, Sydney*

The Sydney Consort traditionally travels to European venues with their long-standing recorder player, Hans Dieter.
Hans is an outstanding interpreter of early music repertoire, and in this concert will perform the music close to his heart - Bach, Buxtehude and Telemann, among others.
Bach's sonata for the harpsichord and violin, which was recently recorded on our highly acclaimed CD, will also be presented for sale at the venue.

*Musicians:*
Hans- Dieter Michatz -recorder 
Stan Kornel - violin & viola d'amore 
Monika Kornel - harpsichord

:tiphat: *Event Details*

Friday, June 17th
Doors Open at 8:00 PM
Tickets at door $30/$20(con.)

St Augustine's Catholic Church
Address:
Eaton Street, BALMAIN Sydney, NSW, AU 2140

http://www.reverbnation.com/thesydneyconsort
http://www.sydneyconsort.com.au/


----------



## karenpat

I'm going to see Lawrence Zazzo in recital at the opera house in Oslo in November. Tickets for the 2011-12 season were put on sale at 9am today and I tried getting tickets between 9.30 and 10. Bad idea...but I tried again this afternoon and it worked just fine. Prices were so low I can even afford to get tickets for another opera or ballet later (I just have to have some time to decide first.)


----------



## Vaneyes

LA this Thursday May 26, Gubaidulina US premiere.

http://www.latimes.com/entertainment/news/arts/la-et-sofia-gubaidulina-20110518,0,194352.story?track=rss


----------



## Iforgotmypassword

I have tickets to see the Baltimore Symphony play Sibilius, Bengamin and Mahler
Carlos Kalmar, conductor
Karen Gomyo, violin
Mahler (arr. Britten) - What the Wild Flowers Tell Me 
Sibelius - Violin Concerto
Walton - Symphony No. 1


----------



## Wicked_one

Tonight there will be a piano recital by a Romanian pianist, Dan Grigore. He's gonna play this:

Chopin: Etude, op. 10 nr. 3 
Scarlatti: Sonata in A major
Scarlatti: Sonata in D minor
Beethoven: Für Elise
Mozart: Alla turca
Schumann: The Prophet Bird
Rahmaninov: Prelude in G minor
Bach: Choral fromCantata nr. 147
Schubert: Impromptu in E flat major
Schubert-Liszt: Waltz-caprice nr . 6 din Soirees de Vienne
Brahms: Intermezzo in B flat minor
Scriabin: Etude in D sharp minor
Debussy: ... La fille aux cheveux de lin
Debussy: Reflets dans l’eau
Bach: Prelude in E flat minor
Enescu: Adagio
E. MacDowell: From Uncle Remus
Rahmaninov: Prelude in C#minor
Chopin: Waltz in C#minor
Chopin: Minute Waltz

Woohoo!!:clap:


----------



## Aksel

In a little over a week, I'll be playing Shostakovitch 5, his first violin concerto and Lutoslawski's Chain no. 3, in the Nidaros Cathedral. Totally exited yo.


----------



## AlexW

I'm really excited about two concerts coming up in LA at the Hollywood Bowl: Mozart & Strauss, both conducted by Gustavo Dudamel. Bring some friends/family, a picnic (and some wine!), and enjoy one of LA's most amazing nights under the stars. I am working with the Bowl and can't wait for the shows! More info here: http://www.Hbowl.com/Gustavo


----------



## Wicked_one

George Enescu Festival that will start in September :clap:


----------



## LordBlackudder

Tokyo Philharmonic to Perform Symphonic Fantasies in Japan

Square Enix have announced that they will perform Symphonic Fantasies in a special concert series in Tokyo, Japan next year. The concert, originally premiered in Cologne during 2009, features extended symphonic fantasias dedicated to Yoko Shimomura's Kingdom Hearts, Hiroki Kikuta's Secret of Mana, Yasunori Mitsuda's Chronos, and Nobuo Uematsu's Final Fantasy.

The Tokyo Philharmonic Orchestra and the Tokyo Philharmonic Chorus will present Symphonic Fantasies. In addition, Singapore-German pianist Benyamin Nuss and Lebanese percussionist Rony Barrak will return as special soloists. The performances will be conducted by Eckehard Stier, an experienced classical conductor who is currently music director Auckland Philharmonia Orchestra. 

Square Enix have announced the concert at their official website here to coincide with the Tokyo Game Show. The page streams samples from the CD release of the concert. The dates and venue of the concert will be announced at a later date.


----------



## karenpat

I discovered by chance that Joshua Bell is coming to Oslo concert hall Nov 24 and 25 - I got tickets for the 25th. I'm taking my mother cause the last time I saw him play I went alone, and she was miffed about that afterwards...so I promised her I'd bring her along the next time he came to Oslo  He will play Sibelius violin concerto with Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra.


----------



## AlexW

*Dudamel at Disney Concert Hall*

I'm super excited to catch one of the last shows of Dudamel and Goode at Walt Disney Concert Hall in Los Angeles. This coming weekend is the last weekend of his residency, and tickets are still available. I sometimes work with the LA Phil and have been lucky enough to see Dudamel a few times and he is quite amazing. If anyone is in the LA area and hasn't gotten tickets yet, I'd love to see some fellow music-loving Angelenos at the show: http://www.laphil.com/dudamel.


----------



## StlukesguildOhio

I wasn't paying attention and I missed the Jordi Savall performance here a couple weeks ago!

DAMN!!!


----------



## jornmoberg

What better way to get into the Christmas Spirit than by enjoying some wonderful classical Swedish Christmas Music in one of London's most beautiful concert hall, Wigmore Hall. Mulled Wine and Ginger Bread (Pepparkakor) will be served during the interval and if you like many others don't want to miss this truly unique Christmas Concert you better hurry up, last year the Concert sold out weeks in advance!

http://www.facebook.com/pages/Christmas-From-Sweden-Wigmore-Hall-23-Dec-2011-at-7-pm/147241411984757


----------



## Shostakovichiana

16th Nov: Bruckner's Symphony No. 4 and Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto.
Soloist Janine Jansen and conductor Osmo Vanska/ London Philharmonic Orchestra!!  - can't wait!
-- I'm travelling to London for a week as a part of a study trip with my music class, a group of punks, heavy metal and rockers.. most of them have never seen a conductor or a violin in real life before, so that should be interesting.. To be frank, I am actually quite worried.. what if they are bored to bits? :/


----------



## LordBlackudder

Zelda 25th Anniversary Concert - Royal Philharmonic Concert Orchestra

Part I
Hyrule Castle Theme
Princess Zelda's Theme
The Wind Waker Symphonic Movement
Ocarina Melody Suite
Boss Battle Medley
Kakariko Village - Twilight Princess Theme
The Legend Of Zelda 25th Anniversary Medley

Part II
Ganondorf's Theme
The Legend Of Zelda: Selected Shorts Suite
Gerudo Valley
Hyrule Field from Ocarina Of Time
Great Fairy's Fountain Theme
Twilight Princess Symphonic Movement
The Legend Of Zelda Main Theme Medley


----------



## ElQ

The North Carolina Symphony is doing Mahler 4 this weekend. I'm pretty excited to hear for $10 (as a student) a great conductor in Grant Llewellyn and a great orchestra play Mahler, especially since Meymandi Concert Hall has awesome acoustics.


----------



## Jeremy Marchant

The London Sinfonietta's co-commissioned new work from Steve Reich, London 2013.


----------



## jalex

Pollini is coming to the South Bank Centre here in the UK in to give a survey of keyboard music from Bach to Stockhausen in five recitals between January and May 2012. I hope to go to at least a couple but I can't access the booking page. http://ticketing.southbankcentre.co.uk/classical-music-2010-11/highlights/pollini-project


----------



## jalex

^**** got my dates mixed up.


----------



## Vaneyes

Cool concerts could spring up anywhere, so keep your eyes and ears open...because classical music just got cool.

http://blogs.telegraph.co.uk/culture/lucyjones/100058571/classical-music-just-got-cool/


----------



## Lunasong

I'll be attending an open orchestra rehearsal next week for this program.

DEBUSSY Prélude à l'après-midi d'un faune 
SUNG Rockwell Reflections 
BRAHMS Piano Concerto No. 1

The "Rockwell Reflections" was programmed in conjunction with a Norman Rockwell special exhibit at the art museum. About the composition: 
_Stella Sung's composition is a study in Americana. Come experience Rockwell's iconic paintings as they are beautifully revealed in music... and projected imagery! Sung chose chose five seminal paintings by Norman Rockwell to use as points of departure for her compositions. Like Rockwell's paintings, these compositions have a strong narrative quality though listeners are free to imagine their own stories and illustrate them with eyes closed._
Paintings:
Artist Facing Blank Canvas, 1938
The Stay at Homes, 1927
Checkers, 1928
Murder in Mississippi, 1965
The Peace Corp, JFK's Bold Legacy, 1966
see more here.

I'd like to bring the scores to the Debussy and Brahms and read them during the rehearsal. Do you think that's acceptable? I think it would be fun.

I intend to attend the Rockwell art exhibit this coming weekend. It features 42 original artworks as well as a complete collection of 323 _Saturday Evening Post_ cover sheets.


----------



## karenpat

The Opera in Oslo released their 2012-2013 program yesterday. Among the concerts were a Schubert recital with Christian Gerhaher, and a concert with Antonio Pappano/Santa Cecilia Orchestra, no less. Tickets won't be released until May, so I have time to consider whether it's possible to get the cheapest, standing-room-only student discount tickets so I can attend both concerts....nothing is certain yet.


----------



## Vaneyes

Sherbet anyone?

http://www.guardian.co.uk/music/2012/mar/19/schubert-ferocious-tender-sublime


----------



## karenpat

Yesterday I was lucky enough to get tickets for the upcoming season at Operaen in Oslo (it was apparently mayhem at the opera house box office, I ordered online and I had to spend several hours just hitting the refresh button) - Schubert recital with Christian Gerhaher in November this year, and Orchestra dell'Accademia Nazionale di Santa Cecilia/Sir Antonio Pappano in February 2013. I'm ecstatic.


----------



## Moira

karenpat said:


> I discovered by chance that Joshua Bell is coming to Oslo concert hall Nov 24 and 25 - I got tickets for the 25th. I'm taking my mother cause the last time I saw him play I went alone, and she was miffed about that afterwards...so I promised her I'd bring her along the next time he came to Oslo  He will play Sibelius violin concerto with Oslo Philharmonic Orchestra.


Joshua Bell will be playing the Brahms Violin Concerto in D major Op 77 with the Johannesburg Philharmonic Orchestra on 29 and 30 August 2012. I have tickets for 29 August 2012.


----------



## cwarchc

The Bridgewater hall, in Manchester, has just released it's new brochure.
I will be booking for Mark Elder with the Halle performing Brahms piano concerto no 2 and Sibelius Symphony no 2, in September.
If the funds will stretch I'll try for Rossini, Mozart and Tchaikovsky, also with the Halle, in November


----------



## Discobole

There are great programs for upcoming baroque & ancient music festivals, which were recently announced :

- *Arques-la-Bataille (August) * : http://www.academie-bach.fr/
... with Le Poème Harmonique, Hélène Schmitt and her string quartet, Benjamin Alard... :tiphat:

- *Utrecht (August-September) * : http://www.oudemuziek.nl/
... with La Petite Bande, Maasaki Suzuki, Leon Berben, Manfredo Kraemer, Capriccio Stravagante... :cheers: :angel:

- *Paris (November-December) *: http://www.parisbaroque.fr/
... with The Academy of Ancient Music, Skip Sempé, Hopkinson Smith, La Fenice, Cantus Cölln, Stéphanie d'Oustrac, Elizabeth Wallfisch, flawless program... :clap:

Also, Venice has its baroque festival too, now, the "*Monteverdi Vivaldi Festival*", created by the French Olivier Lexa with the support of American novelist Donna Leon. The program is great : http://www.vcbm.it/fr/page/festival : Les Arts Florissants, Gabriel Garrido, Roberta Invernizzi, Jean Tubéry... (but no Andrea Marcon...)
Just a little awkward to see these concerts happening on a 3-month time span, you can't really go there to listen to the whole thing or even a few concerts...


----------



## Moira

Rachmaninov Vespers on Tuesday 19 June at St Mary's Cathedral, Johannesburg, South Africa. Really looking forward to this one.


----------



## LordBlackudder

there's a whole range of distant world concert coming up from all other the world.

http://www.ffdistantworlds.com


----------



## Lunasong

Going to this concert Friday (tomorrow).

_To call it "multi-media" art only scratches the surface. Imagine a work that combines stunning visual art by Katherine Mann, add to it original choreography by Rodney Veal, live music by violinist Shaw Pong Liu, topped with 3-D sensor technology from the University of Dayton-led IDCAST. The result? An artistic work/performance unlike anything you have ever experienced. It all takes place this Friday and Saturday at the installation/performance of "2, 3, 4."_








I was invited to be one of the vocalists but I had to decline because of a prior commitment tonight (the night of the dress rehearsal). I promised to be an attentive and appreciative audience member instead.


----------



## Ravndal

Going to see Beethoven's 9Th on Wednesday in Oslo. Who knows.. Maybe I'l even like it?


----------



## Cavaradossi

The coolest! 
Just scored tickets for Dudamel and the Simón Bolívar Symphony Orchestra in Chicago in December:

Chávez _Sinfonía india _ 
Orbón _Tres versiones sinfónicas _ 
Strauss _An Alpine Symphony_

I saw them last time they were in town and they just about blew the roof off of Orchestra Hall.


----------



## Ravndal

Oslo Chamber Music Festival tonight

Prokofiev: Piano Sonata no 4
Prokofiev: Sonata for cello & piano
Rachmaninov: Piano pieces from op. 3
Arensky: Piano trio no1 in d minor

Musicians: Roland Pöntinen, Truls Mørk, Håvard Gimse, Arve Tellefsen


----------



## Ravndal

Amazing concert


----------



## cjvinthechair

Vienna Boys' Choir coming to GB for the first time in 10 years, I believe, in late Sept./early Oct. I'm catching them in Birmingham.


----------



## Dongiovanni

I'm looking forward to these performances:

September: Gergiev Mariinsky orchestra, Tchaikovsyk Romeo&Juliet, Stravinsky Firebird, Prokofieff Vico #1
October: Boheme Netrebko/Beczela
October: Anna Vinnistkaya Rach 3
January: Janine Jansen Bach Schnittke Bartok
March: Hilary Hahn Korngold Concerto


----------



## MelanieBarrett

I am going to Gil Sullivan's concert at the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam on the 1st of December, the program is so inspiring....Mozart, Beethoven, Brahms, Cochran and Schumann, great masterpieces by the finest interpreter of Mozart in the world! I am very much looking forward to listening to the variations by Brahms and five mazurkas by one of Australia's most interesting and individual composers Julian Cochran whose compositions are noticeably influenced by folk music of Eastern Europe.

Rondo in A minor, K.511 - Mozart
Beethoven's Sonata Quasi Una Fantasia in E Flat, Op.27 No.1
Brahms' Variations (After String Sextet op. 18) 
5 Mazurkas by Julian Cochran
Faschingsschwank aus Wien, Op.26 - Schumann

http://www.concertgebouw.nl/concert...vijf-mazurka-s-uit-australie?path=event=30971


----------



## cwarchc

Well tomorrow I will be going to the Bridgewater Hall in Manchester

The Halle with Sir Mark Elder
playing Brahms 2nd piano concerto and Sibelius second symphony.

I can't wait


----------



## MaestroViolinist

Saturday I night I hope I will be going to a concert and these will be played: 
Vivaldi The Four Seasons, Spring
Haydn Serenade for Strings in F, Opus 3, No 5
Vivaldi Two Violin Concerto in A minor
Bach Two Violin Concerto in D minor, BWV 1043
Gardel Scent of a Woman
Paganini Campanella
Paganini Variations on a Theme from Rossini's Moses in Egypt
Handel 'Largo' from Xerxes
Brahms Hungarian Dance No 5 in G minor 

The violinist is Attilla Sautov with the Mueller International Chamber Orchestra.


----------



## cjvinthechair

Rodion Shchedrin: Concerto No.2 for orchestra (The Chimes) (London premiere)
Nicolay Yakovlevich Myaskovsky: Silentium, Op.9 (London premiere)
Interval
Edison Denisov: Bells in the fog (London premiere)
Sergey Rachmaninov: The Bells (Choral Symphony)

Anyone going to this magnificent 'bell-themed' evening at the Royal Festival Hall on Sept. 29th ? Russian/premieres/the best Rachmaninov; doesn't get much better !


----------



## TBurton

I work with the LA Phil sometimes, so I have great access to concerts. But I am especially looking forward to:

Vogt Plays Rachmaninoff
Liadov: The Enchanted Lake 
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 Vogt Plays Rachmaninoff

and

Capuçon Plays Korngold
Oct 26, 27, 28
Korngold: Violin Concerto 
Mahler: Symphony No. 5

...but I'm very lucky, I hope to see a bunch of shows this season!


----------



## TBurton

Oh, duh - if anyone is interested in learning more, tix and such are here:

http://laphil.com/Rachmaninoff
http://laphil.com/Korngold


----------



## Guest

For our Aussie friends, Bang on a Can will be in Sydney and Melbourne in early November.

http://bangonacan.org/events


----------



## Lunasong

I'm going to a children's concert called the "PhilharMonster" this afternoon. This is an annual event. The children have a costume contest beforehand. The conductor always makes a grand entrance in some costume (I've seen him as Spiderman and Mario). The orchestra is also in costume. The program is assorted and appropriate spooky music. This year, they are performing Lemony Snicket's "The Composer is Dead," which I'm looking forward to seeing live.




 (part 1 of 3)
Viola joke at 6:00.


----------



## Ravndal

On thursday 1. nov. Im going to see Rachnmaninoff Piano Concerto no.3 (Denis Matsujev) And symphony 4 by Carl Nielsen


----------



## Ravndal

Great performance by Denis Matsuev! I hope i see more of him..


----------



## moozentertainment

Past is past  Next Month Guns n' Roses Live concert in bangalore December- 07- 2012, So i have plan to go there. dont miss it. rock and roll fans @)


----------



## cwarchc

Just booked to go see the Halle, again in Manchester
Karl-Heinz Steffens conducting

Grieg Four Norwegian Dances
Haydn Trumpet Concerto
Dvorák Symphony No.9, ‘From the New World’


----------



## moozentertainment

*Guns n Roses in Bangalore | Mumbai | Gurgaon*



Kbmanonymous said:


> What are some exciting concerts you plan on going to in the future. On jan 30th im going to the preforming arts center at purchase college to see Vadim Gluzman and the orpheus chamber orchestra....im excited one of the songs there playing is by Penderecki


Coming December 2012, Guns n Roses going to perform in India. So i already sold the tickets. am waiting for that unbelievable movement. I hope they performing well. what your suggestion. *moozentertainment.com* is going to present there major cities in India. Bangalore, Mumbai, Gurgaon.

*Schedule on below:*
Bangalore: December-07-2012 
Mumbai: December-09-2012 
Delhi(Gurgaon): December-12-2012


----------



## Ravndal

Just ordered tickets to a Piano Recital by "Iskra Mantcheva" 23/01/13.

She is playing stuff by Chopin & Liszt. Never heard of the pianist before, so I'm a bit nervous..


----------



## Vaneyes

Ravndal said:


> Just ordered tickets to a Piano Recital by "Iskra Mantcheva" 23/01/13.
> 
> She is playing stuff by Chopin & Liszt. Never heard of the pianist before, so I'm a bit nervous..


And so you should be, after seeing this...


----------



## Ravndal

Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm.

the tickets is a birthday gift to my stepfather. he knows very little about classical music.

Funny thing is... In her biography it says that she has been taking "masterclasses" with evgeny kissin & leif ove andsnes. <- which does not reflect at all in her playing. and that is a good thing! rather listen to some weird rubato than a metronomic copy of a piece


----------



## vertigo

I will probably go here:

http://www.mphil.de/en/concerts/201...]=2013&cHash=a148df590c30c631ecfbde4d9e23199d


----------



## Ravndal

Vaneyes said:


> And so you should be, after seeing this...


The concert was horrible


----------



## SiegendesLicht

On March 1st the Minsk Philarmonic presents a concert on occasion of Wagner's 200th anniversary. Some culture is finally leaking even into these backwoods of the world! I don't know what is the program going to be yet, but I am definitely going!


----------



## aliceblair

There are many upcoming concerts in 2013 here in UK. The most exiting concert for me is Depeche Mode on 28th May 2013 in London.


----------



## Lunasong

I am going to see Genghis Barbie tonight.








http://www.genghisbarbie.com/index.html


----------



## Lunasong

Concert review here.
Genghis Barbie


----------



## OboeKnight

Going to hear Schubert's 9th, Ravel's Pavane for a Dead Princess, and Concentric Paths performed by Leila Josefowicz (Thomas Ades violin piece). Pretty excited!!! Especially for Schubert. Performance by the Cincinnati Symphony Orchestra.


----------



## OboeKnight

Going to hear Tchaikovsky's Violin Concerto and 6th Symphony Saturday night, performed by the Middletown Symphony Orchestra. Can't wait!


----------



## Radames

I'm going to miss the London Phil in Boston tonight due to weather. It's not snowing up where I am but it looks bad on the radar down there. Bummer.


----------



## musicican

Kbmanonymous said:


> What are some exciting concerts you plan on going to in the future. On jan 30th im going to the preforming arts center at purchase college to see Vadim Gluzman and the orpheus chamber orchestra....im excited one of the songs there playing is by Penderecki


I'm going to these concert in Prague:
Kiri Te Kanawa - it is a pity that this is her first concert in Prague
Angelika Kirchschlager
Roberto Alagna

in Krumlov:
Elina Garanča

and maybe Cecilia Bartoli and Joyce Di Donato in Prague.
Dagmar Pecková, Czech great mezzosoprano - if she has any concerts in Prague this year.

Opera: Gluck - Orpheo et Euridice (Stavovské divadlo in Prague) - The Estates Theatre


----------



## RonP

The wife and I are going to see the Baltimore Symphony Orchestra perform Saint-Saens' Symphony No. 3 this coming Sunday.


----------



## sehmett

I have recently bought tickets for Evgeny Kissin (Barbican, London) for December this year. It seems that all tickets were sold in a few minutes. Next year he will give a recital in London, tickets will be on sale soon. 

Also, I would recommend Kirill Gerstein (April 2013 in Royal Festival Hall, London). I listened to him a few years ago and I was really amazed by his playing.


----------



## Vaneyes

aliceblair said:


> There are many upcoming concerts in 2013 here in UK. The most exiting concert for me is Depeche Mode on 28th May 2013 in London.


Hadn't seen them for years. They looked and sounded pretty ragged on David Letterman's show last night. It was anything but "Heaven". Lots of payola put down for this exposure. Hope it works out.

http://consequenceofsound.net/2013/03/watch-depeche-mode-perform-on-letterman/


----------



## sehmett

There will be also Tchaikovsky Gala in Royal Albert Hall (London) soon. Playing Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture, Piano Concerto No.1 (Freddy Kempf), Marche Slave, The Nutcracker Suite No.1, and 1812 Overture :clap:


----------



## OboeKnight

sehmett said:


> There will be also Tchaikovsky Gala in Royal Albert Hall (London) soon. Playing Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture, Piano Concerto No.1 (Freddy Kempf), Marche Slave, The Nutcracker Suite No.1, and 1812 Overture :clap:


I am so jealous....I'm grateful at least that my orchestra is performing Marche Slave for our Memorial Day concert!


----------



## Kivimees

I'm planning to attend this on April 11:

http://www.piletilevi.ee/est/piletid/?concert=111579

Our man Neeme Järvi conducting.


----------



## BartokBela

On sunday 21 april, I'm going to a Bartok concert. 3 lovely hours of Bartok's piano music, played by Levente Kende.

http://www.concertgebouw.be/db_files/doc/130421_pasbartok.pdf

And on 31 may, I'm going to another Bartok concert, this time it's his 2nd VC. They'll also be playing the 4th symphony of Brahms and Liszts 1st Mephisto-Waltz. Performed by the BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra and Patricia Kopatchinskaja.

http://www.concertgebouw.be/agenda_detail.php?aid=43993

Can't wait!


----------



## Feathers

Going to see Bach's Mass in B Minor this Friday!!  (Vancouver Chamber Choir and Orchestra)


----------



## Cavaradossi

Just got tickets for the Staatskapelle Dresden at Carnegie Hall playing Bruckner Symphony No. 8 on April 19. I've seen the Staatskapelle Dresden before, but this will be my first visit to Carnegie Hall. Looking forward!


----------



## Feathers

Next Tuesday, I'm going to see the Borodin Quartet play Tchaikovsky's string quartet movement in Bb and Shostakovich's SQ 3 and 5!


----------



## DrKilroy

Tomorrow, at Warsaw National Philharmony:

Lutosławski - Symphonic Variations
Ravel - Valses nobles et sentimentales
Poulenc - Les biches
Stravinsky - Le sacre du printemps

European Union Youth Orchestra - Vladimir Ashkenazy.

Best regards, Dr


----------



## hreichgott

A reliable source informs me that this one promises to be a weird multimedia concert.
I know that the piano playing will be excellent. I'll be going.
https://www.amherst.edu/aboutamherst/news/calendar/events/new_event/node/462711


----------



## ahammel

Tonight at the VSO, Berlioz, Mendelssohn, Barók and Strauss.

Let's hope the perforamance is better than the program notes. "Funky, fantastic tone poem"? "Kooky"? Who writes this stuff?


----------



## butt

Atif Aslam is coming to Manchester next week.. I am so excited


----------



## EllenBurgess

that concert would really be going to be great as it is now the identity of every ,music lover to go and watch


----------



## julianoq

Today a SPSO concert will be streamed for free. It will have:

Prokofiev 1st symphony 
Mozart 5th violin concerto 
Dvorak 8th

It can be watched on: http://www.concertodigital.osesp.art.br/?lang=en

I am not sure if I will watch it, since I will attend this concert tomorrow and I am afraid that I spoil part of the fun, but I probably won't resist!


----------



## Vaneyes

julianoq said:


> Today a SPSO concert will be streamed for free. It will have:
> 
> Prokofiev 1st symphony
> Mozart 5th violin concerto
> Dvorak 8th
> 
> It can be watched on: http://www.concertodigital.osesp.art.br/?lang=en
> 
> I am not sure if I will watch it, since I will attend this concert tomorrow and I am afraid that I spoil part of the fun, but I probably won't resist!


Alsop replaced with Roberto Tibiriçá.


----------



## julianoq

Vaneyes said:


> Alsop replaced with Roberto Tibiriçá.


Yes, thats sad, she suffered a minor fall at her hotel room. But the change from Dvorak's 7th to the 8th symphony is a plus to me, I like the 7th but the 8th is one of my favorite's symphonies. Tibiriçá is also a good conductor that I never saw live, so I am curious to see it!


----------



## Ingélou

We will be going to this Emma Kirkby concert on September 7th. We reserved our seats in January & now there's only one reserved seat left, though there'll be tickets 'on the door' on a first come/first served basis.









Emma Kirkby is glorious. The venue - Norwich Cathedral - couldn't be lovelier. And there's Michael Chance too - a fine voice, and a witty raconteur to boot. Plus Norwich Baroque, our exciting local ensemble.


----------



## Radames

The American Symphony under Botstein is doing Maximillian Steinberg's Metamorphosen, Op. 10 from 1913 in concert Saturday. A never even recorded piece as far as I know. Also Sacre and some Liadov. It's going to be cool.


----------



## Cavaradossi

Just booked this travelling Stravinsky-palooza at Chicago Orchestra Hall in October:

_Mariinsky Orchestra 
Valery Gergiev

Program 
Stravinsky The Firebird 
Stravinsky Petrushka 
Stravinsky The Rite of Spring _


----------



## DrKilroy

That's great! The Warsaw Philharmony also does all early Stravinsky ballets, just not on one concert. 


On Friday, my first concert of Chopin Festival in Warsaw: Lutosławski's Symphony No. 4, Piano Concerto, Cello Concerto and Chopin's Piano Concerto No. 2. Performers: Ewa Pobłocka (piano, Lutosławski), Marc-Andre Hamelin (piano, Chopin), Robert Cohen (cello), Sinfonia Varsovia, Jerzy Maksymiuk. 

Another concert on the next Wednesday: Lutosławski's Concerto for Orchestra and Paganini Variations, De Falla's Nights in the Gardens of Spain and Prokofiev's Piano Concerto No. 3. Performers: Polish Radio Symphony Orchestra, Jacek Kaspszyk (Warsaw Philharmony new Artistic Director), on pianos: Nelson Freire and Martha Argerich! :trp::clap:

Best regards, Dr


----------



## LouisMasterMusic

16 October - Royal Festival Hall - An all English-programme with the Royal Philharmonic Orchestra conducted by Brian Wright, including Elgar's beautiful Cello Concerto performed by Laura van der Heijden, making her Southbank Centre debut. Also on the programme is Constant Lambert's The Rio Grande (a piece I don't know particularly well) and Walton's spectacular Belshazzar's Feast, with Njabulo Madala as the brazen king himself. 

20 October - Royal Festival Hall - A Sunday matinee consisting of Delius's The Walk To The Paradise Garden, Grieg's Piano Concerto with Alice Sara Ott as soloist, and Holst's The Planets. Vladimir Ashkenazy conducts the Philharmonia Orchestra.

17 December - Barbican Hall - Handel's Messiah with the Academy of Ancient Music.

17 February 2014 - Royal Opera House - Puccini's Turandot.


----------



## Ingélou

And already it's tomorrow!









Still some tickets left, apparently...


----------



## JCarmel

I believe Emma often appears around the Norfolk area, Ingenue.... I remember once wandering-around the fascinating old church at Salle & she was appearing in a recital there the very next day. I wished I could have been arriving 24 hours later...though my packed lunch couldn't have been eeked-out to Evening time?!


----------



## Vesteralen

Ingenue said:


> And already it's tomorrow!
> 
> View attachment 24271
> 
> 
> Still some tickets left, apparently...


I enjoy her oft-partnered co-vocalist Evelyn Tubb. Also up in years, but I think she had some recent performances as well.


----------



## Vesteralen

My wife and I are making plans to go to our first chamber music performances in almost 40 years this fall. We haven't gotten our tickets yet, but we have a number from which to choose.

I just saw on-line last night that there is a local chamber music group that comes to peoples' homes. You don't pay them - they ask for contributions at the door, and they bring and serve food for the guests as well. Trouble is, they look for homes with a good piano. Rules us out...


----------



## Cavaradossi

I've got these two coming up in October as part of my 50th birthday week in New York:

Performers
The MET Orchestra
James Levine, Music Director and Conductor
Joyce DiDonato, Mezzo-Soprano 

Program
VERDI Overture to I vespri Siciliani
CARTER Variations for Orchestra
ROSSINI Giovanna d'Arco (orch. Salvatore Sciarrino)
MOZART "Deh, per questo istante solo" from La clemenza di Tito
MOZART "Non più di fiori" from La clemenza di Tito
BEETHOVEN Symphony No. 7

-&-

Performers
Mariinsky Orchestra
Valery Gergiev, Music Director and Conductor 
Denis Matsuev, Piano Program

ALL-RACHMANINOFF PROGRAM
Piano Concerto No. 3
Symphonic Dances


----------



## Turangalîla

Yo-Yo Ma, Pinchas Zukerman, Yefim Bronfman, and Murray Perahia are among the fine musicians coming to Vancouver this year...I am very excited. I have heard none of them before except Perahia, whose recital two years ago was so poised and transcendent I could have died quite happily afterwards. If you ever get the chance to hear him live, get there at all costs.


----------



## DrKilroy

The next Friday, at Kielce Philharmony (it's much nearer to my town than Warsaw  ):

Lutosławski - Variations on a Theme by Paganini (piano and orchestra version, I suppose)
Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme by Paganini
Sibelius - Symphony No. 5.

Zbigniew Raubo - piano
Świętokrzyska Philharmony Symphonic Orchestra under Alessandro Crudele

Best regards, Dr


----------



## classicjenni

I use Twitter for getting news of upcoming concerts, following my favorites orchestras and nearby concert halls and their feeds. In the lack of any (interesting) concerts nearby in the near future I will be listening to Scottish Symphony Orchestra on BBC radio this Friday.


----------



## Kleinzeit

Come all ye 4'33" Lovers!

http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/18/a...phony-comes-to-manhattan.html?ref=design&_r=0


----------



## Ingélou

Here's the next concert by Norwich Baroque that we have to look forward to...










Jim O'Toole, my violin teacher and the usual Director of Norwich Baroque, will be busy managing the Old Street Band, the orchestra that plays for English Touring Opera. We'll be seeing their *Agrippina* the previous Saturday!


----------



## Vaneyes

Kleinzeit said:


> View attachment 25030
> 
> 
> Come all ye 4'33" Lovers!
> 
> http://www.nytimes.com/2013/09/18/a...phony-comes-to-manhattan.html?ref=design&_r=0


Yessir, I'm excited. Before we know it, white on white paintings will be resurging.


----------



## Taggart

Ingenue said:


> Here's the next concert by Norwich Baroque that we have to look forward to...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jim O'Toole, my violin teacher and the usual Director of Norwich Baroque, will be busy managing the Old Street Band, the orchestra that plays for English Touring Opera. We'll be seeing their *Agrippina* the previous Saturday!


I suddenly realised that they hadn't said *which * Sammartini so I asked on their Facebook page and apparently, since getting the poster done, they've changed their mind and are going for some Corelli. Oh well, it'll still be good


----------



## Lunasong

This weekend I am performing the choir at our "Season Opening Spectacular," which combines the Ballet, Orchestra, and Opera on one program.
http://www.talkclassical.com/27813-boito-mephistopheles.html










The Dayton Ballet and Dayton Philharmonic will join the Dayton Opera to present the 2013-2014 Season Opening Spectacular, featuring the music of three very different composers in three distinctly different formats.

Operatic in spirit with musical bursts reminiscent of Bizet's Carmen, Anton Dvorák's _Carnival Overture_ opens the festivities. Aptly titled, the piece presents a musical festival with a ten-minute emotional roller coaster ride that employs boot-kicking, toe-tapping music to propel you to the heights of exhilaration. A composed, unruffled middle section accompanied by a persistently repeating English horn holds you momentarily above the musical carnival grounds in the night sky, before plunging you once more headlong into the final, breathless turns.

Italian librettist and composer Arrigo Boito composed _Mefistofele_ in part because he didn't think all that much of the prevailing standards of Italian opera in the mid-nineteenth century. Merely opting to write his own libretto made him a groundbreaker among his peers; it just wasn't done-at least not then and not in Italy. Using Goethe's version of the legend of Faust as a jumping-off point, Boito set out to shake up the Italian composing community with a work that would establish a unique style from the standpoints of both musical depth and human rationale. Described by Das Opernglas as possessing "a strong, rich and warm-colored voice with assured style," bass-baritone Mark Schnaible will bring his considerable talent to bear on this performance of the _Prologue to Mefistofele_.

To write anything that praises the prodigious talent, drive, and work ethic of unique American composer-conductor Leonard Bernstein would fall short of true understanding of the man's talent. The best way to achieve this daunting task is simply to listen to his work; it will tell you everything you need to know. Many of us are familiar with his extensive oeuvre. The 2013-2014 Season Opening Spectacular features three pieces from _Candide_, 'What a Movie' from the opera _Trouble in Tahiti_, and a concert suite from _West Side Story_-a "sampler" with the musical calorie count of a full-blown buffet.


----------



## Bas

Ingenue said:


> Here's the next concert by Norwich Baroque that we have to look forward to...
> 
> Jim O'Toole, my violin teacher and the usual Director of Norwich Baroque, will be busy managing the Old Street Band, the orchestra that plays for English Touring Opera. We'll be seeing their *Agrippina* the previous Saturday!


That Marcello is a magnificent concert!


----------



## Bas

I'm going to see Ton Koopman on the organ 26 january. 
(He will play Bach, I presume). Can't wait!


----------



## ptr

On the twenty-ninth I have a ticket for a chamber concert @ Göteborg Concert Hall, with Shostakovich 15th Symphony in the chamber setting by Viktor Derevianko (trio + percussion), Lou Harrison's Violin Concerto and John Cage's Third Construction.

I'm trying to score some tickets for Kent Nagano's first concert as The Gothenburg Symphony's Principal Guest Conductor (4&5 Oct), I'd love to hear Galkina Ustvolskaya's Fourth Symphony "Prayer" but I have no inclination for the fillers of the program (ie. Beethoven's Ninth..  ), just don't feel that it is worth $50 if You are only keen on 7 mins of music....

/ptr


----------



## DrKilroy

30th October, Warsaw Philharmony:

Trondheim Symphony Orchestra
Krzysztof Urbański - conductor
Christian Ihle Hadland - piano

Brahms - Tragic Overture
Grieg - Piano Concerto
Kilar - Orawa
Stravinsky - The Firebird.

It is on Wednesday, so I will have to return from Warsaw the same day to go to school next day... Hey, four hours of sleep is enough.  

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Ravndal

Hah! Trondheim symphony orchestra. Norwegian, ya know ;---) I havent heard of the soloist before though. He is quite young i see. Give me a little review of the soloist after the concerto?


----------



## DrKilroy

Sure. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## DrKilroy

Unfortunately, all tickets are sold, so I cannot go. 

Best regards, Dr


----------



## DaDirkNL

Schubert 9th Symphony and Shostakovich's Cello Concerto at the Royal Concertgebouw with Semyon Bychkov.


----------



## MaxB

Thinking about going november 14 carnegie hall for San Francisco Symphony and Michael Tilson Thomas performing Mahler's ninth. Do you think it worthwhile for a 2 hour drive each way?


----------



## aleazk

Barenboim and Argerich will play together in Buenos Aires next year. Too bad I'm not in Buenos Aires!.


----------



## Vaneyes

NYC, Nov. 21 - Adam Fischer conducting.

http://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwcla...Hall-with-Pianist-Jonathan-Biss-1121-20131105


----------



## Radames

Vaneyes said:


> NYC, Nov. 21 - Adam Fischer conducting.
> 
> http://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwcla...Hall-with-Pianist-Jonathan-Biss-1121-20131105


Doing the Serenade for Small Orchestra by Leó Weiner. Nice. I've been listening to some Weiner pieces lately. I really like him.


----------



## Bas

Together with a friend, a Bach concert in Antwerp, with an ensemble I don't know yet:


----------



## GioCar

Mahler 8
Riccardo Chailly
Orchestra Sinfonica Giuseppe Verdi Milano
Saturday Nov. 23
http://www.laverdi.org/english/index.php


----------



## Taggart

Looking forward to this. The tickets are selling like hot cakes but we got ours almost a year ago.


----------



## GioCar

November 21 & 23 (me and my wife bought tickets for the 23)

Mahler: 8th
Orchestra sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi, Coro di Milano 
Riccardo Chailly

http://www.laverdi.org/english/index.php


----------



## DrKilroy

11th January - Warsaw National Philharmony:

Faure - Elegie
Saint-Saens - Cello Concerto No. 1
Ravel - II Suite from Daphnis et Chloe (the version with choir) - it was supposed to be the whole piece, but now it seems to be only the suite.  

Lionel Bringuier - cond.
Gautier Capucon - cello

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Weston

I am completely freaking out about just discovering this April 9 concert on our own campus:

Living Sounds with Richard Danielpour, composer

Wow! Wow! Wow!

I've also gotten to see Terry Riley through my place of employment (though I have nothing to do with the Blair School of Music other than to help pay their bills).

I really should look at the calendar more often.

[Edit: When I look closer, the article doesn't exactly say Danielpour will be there. But then it doesn't exactly say he won't either. Well, I may have to hold one of their payments hostage to find out I guess.]


----------



## Vaneyes

Detroit area concerts w. cellist Haimovitz, January 10, 11.

http://www.detroitnews.com/article/20140108/ENT04/301080010


----------



## DrKilroy

DrKilroy said:


> Ravel - II Suite from Daphnis et Chloe (the version with choir) - it was supposed to be the whole piece, but now it seems to be only the suite.


They played the whole thing finally. It was great! :clap:

Best regards, Dr


----------



## Vaneyes

*Muti and Uchida - Chicago Symphony Center/Orchestra Hall
Thursday, March 20, 8:00
Friday, March 21, 1:30
Saturday, March 22, 8:00

*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
*Riccardo Muti* _conductor_
*Mitsuko Uchida* _piano_
*Schumann *Piano Concerto
*Schubert *Symphony No. 9 (_Great_)


----------



## Marschallin Blair

Vaneyes said:


> *Muti and Uchida - Chicago Symphony Center/Orchestra Hall
> Thursday, March 20, 8:00
> Friday, March 21, 1:30
> Saturday, March 22, 8:00
> 
> *
> 
> *Chicago Symphony Orchestra*
> *Riccardo Muti* _conductor_
> *Mitsuko Uchida* _piano_
> *Schumann *Piano Concerto
> *Schubert *Symphony No. 9 (_Great_)


Were I more independently wealthy, I'd fit it into my calendar of galas. . . Chicago and Muti, with the Schubert 9?-- God I'd love to be at that one!!


----------



## Schubertiac

On Sunday I will be attending my first classical performance, which I am very excited for. I will be seeing my local Saint Paul Chamber Orchestra perform Mozart's Symphony No. 31 (Paris) and Shostakovich's Symphony No. 14. Then on the following Thursday I will be seeing them perform Haydn's String Quartet in D minor, selections from Bartok's Duo's for Two Violins, and the String Trio in C minor by the great Ludwig Van. Then to top it all off, after a 15 month lockout, the Minnesota Orchestra returns next weekend for a homecoming concert where Stanislaw Skrowaczewski conducts his own orchestration of Bach's Fugue in D minor, followed by Strauss's Don Juan, and finally, ending with Beethoven's epic 3rd (Eroica) Symphony. I will be attending the 2nd performance of this concert on Saturday the 8th, I will be going to this concert with my Grandfather who introduced me to classical, has never been to see a live classical performance in his life. Needless to say I am very excited for these next 10 or so days


----------



## Haydn man

April 1st Royal Festival Hall
ASMF
Lark Ascending
Mozart Piano Concerto 20 (Perahia)
Elgar Enigma Variations

Never seen Perahia play before but as far as I am concerned the man is supreme with Mozart so just about wetting myself with excitement


----------



## Radames

Tomorrow Gidon Kremer is playing the Sibelius Concerto in Montreal. I love his old recoding of the piece.


----------



## DeepR

March 30, Barbican Hall, London

SCRIABIN Symphony No 1
LISZT Piano Concerto No 2
SCRIABIN Symphony No 4 (‘The Poem of Ecstasy’)

Valery Gergiev conductor
Denis Matsuev piano
London Symphony Chorus
Simon Halsey chorus director
London Symphony Orchestra


While I'm there I'll check out the city as well, but who cares, that's so secondary.
When I heard Prometheus performed I knew I wanted to hear more Scriabin live. Also, it may help me to get over these pieces. 
It seems I get obsessed about certain pieces and it doesn't go away until I hear them live. It happened with Mahler 2.. I was listening to it all the bloody time... and then I finally heard it in concert a year ago and I haven't listened to it ever since.


----------



## senza sordino

I got in the mail yesterday the brochure for next season's Vancouver Symphony concerts.

Plenty to choose from
Yo Yo Ma performs Dvorak
Angela Hewitt performs Nights in the Garden of Spain
Britten's War Requiem
Tasmin Little performs Korngold vn 
DSCH 7
Mahler 5
DSCH pc 2 and Sibelius 5 on the same night
A pops concert of Middle Eastern strings 

And Lang Lang is coming to town to perform Mozart #17. Tickets are more expensive than Yo Yo Ma. I'll skip the Lang Lang, it'll be packed and I'm not impressed by his persona. 

Some much to chose. I usually make my own series of five, but I might go all the way and see ten concerts. 

Getting to and from downtown late at night without a car in the rain isn't always pleasant, but a night at the symphony is usually better than a night in front of the TV


----------



## hpowders

On the day of Lang Lang's performance, I bet a good portion of TC will be there-closet admirers!


----------



## GioCar

March 13, 15 and 16 (I am going the 15) at La Scala:

Otto Nicolai: Overture from "_Die lustigen Weiber von Windsor"
_Elgar: Falstaff op.68
Tchaikovsky: Symphony No.5
I don't know what has to do Tchaikovsky 5 with the the Merry Wives or Falstaff but anyway a good programme.

Daniel Barenboim, Filarmonica della Scala


----------



## Vaneyes

Edinburgh International Festival, August 8 - 31, 2014 - Lewis, 
Anderszewski, Schiff, Arditti Qt., Takacs Qt., Benedetti/Czech 
Phil./Belohlavek, Lemper/Foster, Thibaudet/ACO/Jansons, Rotterdam 
PO/YNS, etc.

http://www.eif.co.uk/music#.Uyjbkc7ljs0


----------



## Radames

This weekend the Hartford Symphony is playing Bruckner's 3rd Symphony. You don't hear that one much. I must make time for one of the concerts. Cool thing they have been doing for the past few years is playing the concerts 4 times in the smaller Belding Theater. That way I can almost always find a way to fit a good concert into my schedule.


----------



## Vaneyes

The Barbican, London, April 3 - 5, 2014: *Bruckner 4, 7, 9*, w. ACO/Jansons.

http://www.theguardian.com/music/au...the-life-of-the-concertgebouw-audio-slideshow


----------



## vibratoviolin

I'm really looking forward to Night of the Proms, which will come to the States in June. I've been blessed to experience the show a couple of times and it's really mind-blowing. Just love the Il Novecento orchestra


----------



## Vaneyes

Martha stuff.

2014 

http://marthargerich.blogspot.ca/

2015

http://marthargerich.blogspot.ca/2014/03/breaking-argerich-and-berlin.html


----------



## GioCar

April 9, 10 and 11 (I am going the 10) at La Scala:

Maurice Ravel: Ma mère l'oye
Riccardo Panfili: L'aurora, probabilmente (Premiere)
Hector Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique
(just to prepare the way to Les Troyens, with I am going to see the 12...)

Antonio Pappano, Filarmonica della Scala


----------



## Taggart

Saw him about two years ago and looking forward to this one.


----------



## Lunasong

Tomorrow's program:

MENDELSSOHN A Midsummer Night’s Dream Overture 
STRAUSS Horn Concerto No. 1 in E flat major 
MOZART Symphony No. 41, "Jupiter" 

My son's horn studio professor (not his horn professor though) and principal of the orchestra is the soloist for Strauss 1. A bold choice as every intermediate horn student has played this piece. My son attended last night's rehearsal and said he did "okay." I'm looking forward to enjoying it and not to pick it apart. I had bought tickets for both of us to attend but my son got invited to play natural horn at the very same time slot with an early music ensemble. So I'm going on a blind date with another member of the local horn community.
I wonder what the encore piece will be?


----------



## Radames

Don't hear that Strauss horn concerto much in concert. VT Symphony did it a few years ago - they brought in the principal French horn player with the Philadelphia Orchestra. Good thing - it sounds terribly difficult to play. She played great. How was your soloist?


----------



## senza sordino

I've just ordered my orchestra tickets for next season. I didn't order any opera tickets, as I only liked one of them. So I got 11 tickets to see the Vancouver Symphony. 
Highlights: Yo Yo Ma plays Dvorak, Angela Hewitt plays Nights in the Garden of Spain, Tasmin Little to perform Korngold, Mahler 5, Britten's War Requiem, Shostakovich 7, Sibelius 5. 

I'm looking forward to next season. First concert in October.

I still have four concerts left this season. Bach Double, Mahler 9, James Ehnes plays Elgar, and Last Night at the Proms.


----------



## Radames

Today is the deadline for a 5% off on my National Arts Center Orchestra Ottawa subscription. I can't believe I subscribe to an orchestra over 200 miles away from me.


----------



## GioCar

Quite a rare event, I believe:

May 9 and 11 (I will go the 11):

R. Strauss - Der Rosenkavalier, played by the Orchestra Sinfonica di Milano Giuseppe Verdi under the baton of Giuseppe Grazioli.

This is actually the orchestral performance of the "live soundtrack" used for the silent film directed in 1926 by Robert Wiene (the author of Das Cabinet des Dr. Caligari). The film will be screened at the concert.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Der_Rosenkavalier_(1926_film)

For both music and films lovers...


----------



## Couac Addict

How far into the future?


----------



## Vaneyes

No carbon fiber cello?


----------



## arpeggio

*McLean Symphony and National Concert Band of America*

Flyers about two concert of groups that I play with.












​


----------



## arpeggio

*Busy Month*

Notice of a third concert:

View attachment City of Fairfax Band-May 17, 2014 Concert.PDF


Fortunately the bassoon parts for the City Band Concert are simple compared to McLean Symphony and the National Concert Band.

The real challenging music is the Enesco _Rumanian Rhapsody No. 1_ with the orchestra and the Hindemith _Symphony in Bb_ and the Jack Stamp _Bandancing_ with the National Concert Band.


----------



## DaDirkNL

I'm planning to go to Martin Fröst playing the Mozart, and the Brahms clarinet quintet in the Concertgebouw Amsterdam.
Two masterpieces in all of music really. 
My mother really wants to go too, so we'll probably go together. She is very fond of the Mozart quintet, but she doesn't know the Brahms quintet that well. This concert will change that of course.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Vaneyes

For those interested, upcoming *Keith Jarrett *concerts--Japan, Canada, France, Italy, US.

http://www.keithjarrett.org/upcoming-events/

Regarding his current Japan tour, I read that he left the stage in one concert because something in the audience upset him. 

I was quite surprised by this. I chose to think it was an isolated incident, but with a little Googling and YT'ing, I found this sort of thing happens frequently. I'd not followed this artist closely, but being out of the loop this much....

http://jazztimes.com/articles/96482-keith-jarrett-s-dark-night-in-perugia

I have two Jarrett recordings (one classical, one jazz), but have never attended one of his concerts. Has anyone here? If so, any tales to tell, or was the event uneventful except for good music-making?


----------



## Vaneyes

DaDirkNL said:


> I'm planning to go to Martin Fröst playing the Mozart, and the Brahms clarinet quintet in the Concertgebouw Amsterdam.
> Two masterpieces in all of music really.
> My mother really wants to go too, so we'll probably go together. She is very fond of the Mozart quintet, but she doesn't know the Brahms quintet that well. This concert will change that of course.


Should be fabulous, enjoy. One of my favorite CDs contains both these works--DePeyer/Melos Ensemble (EMI, rec. 1964). :tiphat:


----------



## GioCar

May 20, 22 and 23 (I am going the 22) at La Scala:

Ludwig van Beethoven: Symphony No.2
Gustav Mahler: Symphony No.1

Esa-Pekka Salonen, Filarmonica della Scala

It's a pity they won't perform Salonen's violin concerto (2009), just performed at La Scala few weeks ago (with Leila Josefowics violin) for a different Filarmonica season I haven't subscribed to.

Anyway, a good programme.


----------



## omega

My school is offering me to see Krystian Zimerman playing Beethoven's 30th, 31st and 32nd sonatas.
Isn't life beautiful?


----------



## arpeggio

*Follow-up for Mclean Symphony*



arpeggio said:


> Flyers about two concert of groups that I play with.
> 
> View attachment 40952​


I have just got home from the dress rehearsal for the McLean Symphony. The more I play the Ries _Piano Concerto_ the more I am impress by the work. It is excellent music.

Our soloist is amazing. He is blind and really has the score down and is very easy to rehearse with. When we have to stop and practice a section, the conductor gives us a measure number, we start playing and he knows where we are.

If any our you live near McLean, Virginia, which is northern Fairfax county, you have to come the concert tomorrow and check Carlos out. The concert is at the Alden Theater. He is an amazing musician.


----------



## DaDirkNL

I just ordered tickets to Mendelssohn's violin concerto and Schubert's 9th symphony.


----------



## omega

omega said:


> My school is offering me to see Krystian Zimerman playing Beethoven's 30th, 31st and 32nd sonatas.
> Isn't life beautiful?


Concert canceled.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I recently discovered that the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra offers a subscription for full-time students: three concerts for $45, which is cheaper per concert than a typical performance by a community orchestra. (The MSO doesn't have student rush tickets.)

So I'll be going to a concert next week featuring Truls Mørk playing the Schumann cello concerto, among other things. I'm quite excited, as I haven't been to a concert since leaving Berlin in 2012 (aside from the ones that I play in myself!).


----------



## Vaneyes

CyrilWashbrook said:


> I recently discovered that the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra offers a subscription for full-time students: three concerts for $45, which is cheaper per concert than a typical performance by a community orchestra. (The MSO doesn't have student rush tickets.)
> 
> So I'll be going to a concert next week featuring *Truls Mørk playing the Schumann cello concerto*, among other things. I'm quite excited, as I haven't been to a concert since leaving Berlin in 2012 (aside from the ones that I play in myself!).


July 3 - 5, 2014

*Brahms* _Academic Festival Overture_ 
*Schumann* Cello Concerto 
*Strauss* _Don Juan_ 
*Grainger* _The Warriors_ 
*
MSO/Sir Andrew Davis* 
*Truls Mørk* cello


----------



## Vaneyes

DaDirkNL said:


> I just ordered tickets to Mendelssohn's violin concerto and Schubert's 9th symphony.


Who's playing, and when, and where?


----------



## DaDirkNL

Vaneyes said:


> Who's playing, and when, and where?


Haha, I wasn't being completely specific:
Orchestra:Nederlands Philharmonisch Orkest
Director:Marc Albrecht
Violinist:Augustin Hadelich

The concert will be at the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam, on October 18.


----------



## Vaneyes

DaDirkNL said:


> Haha, I wasn't being completely specific:
> Orchestra:Nederlands Philharmonisch Orkest
> Director:Marc Albrecht
> Violinist:Augustin Hadelich
> 
> The concert will be at the Concertgebouw in Amsterdam, on October 18.


I Googled that concert, but it was dated 2015? Correct, or not?:tiphat:


----------



## DaDirkNL

Vaneyes said:


> I Googled that concert, but it was dated 2015? Correct, or not?:tiphat:


Nope, that would be this year. Besides, it's impossible to have tickets that far ahead.


----------



## Vaneyes

DaDirkNL said:


> Nope, that would be this year. Besides, *it's impossible to have tickets that far ahead.*


Yuh'd think.

I found the misunderstanding. Following October 18, the site used 20:15 for the concert's time, not the year. The colon in this military time was barely noticeable.


----------



## csolomonholmes

I'll probably take a ride down to Tanglewood for the 2014 Festival Of Contemporary Music the week of July 17-21. Really you can't beat it. For $11 you can sit anywhere in Ozawa Hall and listen to new music by living - and most often - breathing composers. It just might be the best part of the season. I also like to go down on saturday mornings and walk around taking pictures of the gardens while listening to the BSO rehearse in the background.


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I'm going to see Mahler 1 performed by the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra next week. It'll be the first time I've heard Mahler live.

24-26 July

*Strauss* Four Last Songs
*Mahler* Symphony No.1

*Sir Andrew Davis* conductor
*Erin Wall* soprano

The MSO is performing the complete cycle over the next few years. Unfortunately, I won't be able to see the second, as it's scheduled during my university exams in November.


----------



## Taggart

We're going to this on Saturday.










We went over today to check the venue out and found this










We already knew Krummhorn was good, but it's nice to have it confirmed.


----------



## Radames

Double concert tomorrow at Tanglewood. Mahler's 5th by the youth orchestra in the afternoon. Tcaikovsky 4th in the evening with the rarely heard Szymanowski Violin Concerto No. 2. And there's always a prelude chamber concert in the early evening in Oazawa. 3 concerts in one day - I get that a few times a year at Tanglewood.


----------



## Taggart

Gorgeous poster and should be a great concert too.


----------



## Haydn man

In November we are going to listen to Kyung-Wha Chung play a selection of Violin Sonatas by Mozart, Prokofiev,Bach and Franck in Liverpool.
Looking forward to this one greatly


----------



## Radames

The season begins tomorrow. Albany Symphony- Joshua Bell - Bruch 1st Violin Concerto. With some Popeye's chicken it will be a great night!


----------



## SixFootScowl

TC member Rocco and I will be attending Mendelssohn's Elijah at Hill Auditorium in Ann Arbor Michigan on the University of Michigan campus. These performances are top notch, and Hill Auditorium has world class acoustics. Ha, the balcony tickets are only $10 each and the sound is great! We have already seen Messiah and Brahms German Requiem there, and will also be seeing Messiah again there this December.


----------



## Vaneyes

Hill Auditorium has a rich history, over a hundred years. Great orchestras touring the US often include this venue.

A 57-minutes documentary of, can be found here...

http://ums.org/about/#hill-documentary


----------



## SixFootScowl

Vaneyes said:


> Hill Auditorium has a rich history, over a hundred years. Great orchestras touring the US often include this venue.
> 
> A 57-minutes documentary of, can be found here...
> 
> http://ums.org/about/#hill-documentary


Yes and it was totally refurbished about 10 or so years ago.


----------



## Vaneyes

My wife and I will be visiting Paris at the end of September and beginning of October (one week). Three concert possibilities--Thibaudet, Christie, Paris Opera (La Traviata).

I'm not wild about the Thibaudet program, and 269 Euros for each opera ticket is never going to happen. So, the winner is Les Arts Florissants/Christie performing Rameau and Mondonville.:tiphat:

Concert descriptions:

http://www.classictic.com/en/long_yu___thibaudet__barber___prokofiev_in_paris/27904/204642/

http://www.classictic.com/en/christie___les_arts_florissants__rameau___mondonville/27510/203283/

http://www.classictic.com/en/la_traviata__paris_opera/25544/203743/

The following week, Paris welcomes Yuja Wang, JEG, and Savall.


----------



## Radames

Tonight is opening night in Montreal. Doing the rarely performed complete Romeo and Juliet by Berlioz.


----------



## GioCar

The first concert of our subscription to the Symphonic Season at La Scala:

29th, 30th September, 1st October (my wife and I are going the 30th September with two friends)

_Franz Joseph Haydn: Die Schöpfung_, Oratorio for soloists, chorus and orchestra
Filarmonica della Scala, Chorus of Teatro alla Scala, Zubin Mehta cond.

A magnificent opening of our season.


----------



## Radames

Portland ME has an excellent orchestra. They are doing the rarely performed Glagolitic Mass by Janacek next Tuesday the 30th. It's a long drive for me but I'm considering checking it out.


----------



## mountmccabe

Wow! I'd love to hear that Janacek!


I am seeing my first Berkeley Symphony Orchestra concert on Thursday, in their season-opening concert. They will be playing Elgar's Enigma variations, Sibelius' violin concerto with Jennifer Koh and a world premier by Oscar Bettison.


----------



## arpeggio

*Upcoming Concerts*

Flyers for upcoming concerts of two groups that I play with.

View attachment 10-26-14_Concert_Poster-National Concert Band.pdf


View attachment heros-poster copy.pdf


----------



## Jeff W

The girlfriend (hopefully upgrading her to fiancee that night as I intend to propose to her at intermission!) and I will be going to the Albany Symphony Orchestra's concert on 18 October. The program is as follow:

ANDREW NORMAN
Apart

RACHMANINOFF
Rhapsody On A Theme of Paganini

TCHAIKOVSKY
Symphony No. 6, "Pathétique"

Joyce Yang is scheduled to play the piano in the Rachmaninoff. David Alan Miller, the Music Director, will be on the podium.


----------



## Jos

^^

Very curious about the timing, and I'm not talking about the musicians......
Best of luck, Jeff !


Cheers,
Jos


----------



## Jos

Got tickets for Hilary Hahn in my own town in december.
Scottish Fantasy by Max Bruch. Lookin' forward to it !

Jos


----------



## Haydn man

Next Sunday
Bridgewater Hall Manchester 
Halle Orchestra
Brahms Piano Concerto 1
Dvorak Symphony 8


----------



## Jeff W

Jos said:


> ^^
> 
> Very curious about the timing, and I'm not talking about the musicians......
> Best of luck, Jeff !
> 
> Cheers,
> Jos


Our first date was at an Albany Symphony concert with a very similar program and I thought this would be as good a time as any to pop the question"!


----------



## Vaneyes

Jeff W said:


> Our first date was at an Albany Symphony concert with a very similar program and I thought this would be as good a time as any to pop the question"!


Good for you, Jeff W. Please report back with as much as you can remember. Other than the ,"YES!":tiphat:


----------



## arpeggio

*Upcoming Concert McLean Symphony*

Poster for upcoming concert with McLean Symphony:

View attachment MSO October-2014 Concert.pdf


----------



## Taggart

*A Flavour of France*


----------



## Vaneyes

I saw the posters in Metro stations, when there recently.

This weekend, Godfather & Chicago in Paris.

Menu choices are Mendelssohn/Debussy/Tchaikovsky, or Tchaikovsky/Stravinsky/Schumann.

Tix are 10 to 130 Euro. Are the 10s outside?

http://www.sallepleyel.fr/anglais/agenda.aspxAt same venue, 12/3 & 12/4...Martha!



[url]http://www.sallepleyel.fr/anglais/concert/14152-orchestre-de-paris-riccardo-chailly-martha-argerich
[/URL]


----------



## GioCar

_This weekend, Godfather & Chicago in Paris_

I am not particularly fond of Muti, but this is as funny as calling HvK Nazi....


----------



## nightscape

This Saturday!!!

Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
Angela Meade - Soprano
Sarah Connolly - Mezzo-soprano
The Westminster Symphonic Choir

*Mahler - Symphony No. 2 ("Resurrection")*


----------



## Ingélou

Taggart said:


>


We couldn't go - Taggart still tires too quickly (after his hernia op); but Mr O'Toole (my violin teacher) says it went well...
Hope we'll be well enough for the next one.


----------



## Vaneyes

GioCar said:


> _This weekend, Godfather & Chicago in Paris_
> 
> I am not particularly fond of Muti, but this is as funny as calling HvK Nazi....


----------



## GioCar

^^^

I was suspicious than not all Brits had a good sense of humour :devil:


----------



## GioCar

November 12, 14 and 15 (I'll go on the 14) at La Scala:

Mozart: Piano Concerto No.27
Mahler: Symphony No.9

Daniel Barenboim conductor and soloist, Filarmonica della Scala

One of his "farewell" concerts before leaving his place to Riccardo Chailly, after the Fidelio in December.
I'm gonna miss him, he did a very a good job particularly with Wagner (a fabulous Tristan und Isolde with Chereau, the Ring of last year...)

Here with a couple of friends...










My warmest wishes, Maestro!


----------



## Vaneyes

William Christie/Les Arts Florissants, Barbican, November 18.

http://www.barbican.org.uk/music/event-detail.asp?ID=16009


----------



## Radames

Leipzig Gewandhaus Orchestra is in Boston tonight. It's a tough decision but I am skipping it. I usually go to them when they tour here. One year they played in Schenectady as well as in Boston. I went to that concert. I still have time if I leave now.... no - must resist. It helps that they are doing Mendelssohn 5th. It's OK but not one of my favorites.


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Haydn man

Liverpool 22nd November
Kyung-Wha Chung playing sonatas by Mozart, Prokofiev, Franck and Bach Partitia.
Ticking off the days


----------



## Radames

If the snow holds off I get to hear Saint-Saens first two violin concertos tonight. 

Mozart, Serenade in G major, K. 425 (Eine kleine Nachtmusik)
Saint-Saëns, Concerto for Violin No. 1 in A major, Op. 20
Saint-Saëns, Concerto for Violin No. 2 in C major, Op. 58
Mozart, Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550


Or I could hear the 3rd Concerto tomorrow morning. A 10:30 am concert!


----------



## Vaneyes

Radames said:


> If the snow holds off I get to hear Saint-Saens first two violin concertos tonight.
> 
> Mozart, Serenade in G major, K. 425 (Eine kleine Nachtmusik)
> Saint-Saëns, Concerto for Violin No. 1 in A major, Op. 20
> Saint-Saëns, Concerto for Violin No. 2 in C major, Op. 58
> Mozart, Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550
> 
> *
> Or I could hear the 3rd Concerto tomorrow morning. A 10:30 am concert!*


I'd do the 3rd, with a big Starbucks medium roast. Who's fiddlin'?


----------



## starthrower

I'm looking forward to these 20 dollar concerts in the coming year!
http://www.syracusefriendsofchambermusic.org/sfcm-sched.php


----------



## arpeggio

*Naional Concert Band*

Flyer for upcoming concert with the National Concert Band.

View attachment 12-7-14_Concert_Poster.pdf







​


----------



## Radames

I am going to have to miss a good one tonight because of the weather forecast - snow sleet and freezing rain. BOOGER!!
It's Brahms German Requiem at Jordan Hall Boston with NEC Concert Choir and NEC Philharmonia. Free!


----------



## Radames

Radames said:


> If the snow holds off I get to hear Saint-Saens first two violin concertos tonight.
> 
> Mozart, Serenade in G major, K. 425 (Eine kleine Nachtmusik)
> Saint-Saëns, Concerto for Violin No. 1 in A major, Op. 20
> Saint-Saëns, Concerto for Violin No. 2 in C major, Op. 58
> Mozart, Symphony No. 40 in G minor, K. 550
> 
> Or I could hear the 3rd Concerto tomorrow morning. A 10:30 am concert!


Weather was bad that night. I went to the AM concert that had the 3rd concerto. Should hear those Saint-Saens concertos more often.


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

http://konzerthaus.at/programm/000000e9-000c89a6









http://konzerthaus.at/programm/000000e9-000e2374









http://konzerthaus.at/kh/d/0201_detail_frame.asp?KHGVA=true&vaid=001595c3
http://konzerthaus.at/kh/d/0201_detail_frame.asp?KHGVA=true&vaid=001595c7


----------



## WienerKonzerthaus

http://konzerthaus.at/programm/000000e9-000e7d3b









http://konzerthaus.at/programm/000000e9-000cd386









http://konzerthaus.at/programm/000000e9-000cd39d


----------



## davidaunes

Almost 25 days for "Swan Lake" in my hometown. Never saw it although is one of my favourites ballets.


----------



## papsrus

Bought tickets today for two performances set for early next year by the Cleveland Orchestra with Franz Welser-Most conducting during their winter residency at the Arsht Center for the Performing Arts in Miami.

*Friday Feb. 27: *
Beethoven Symphony No. 3, ("Eroica")
Shostakovich Symphony No. 6

*Saturday Feb. 28:*
Beethoven Symphony No. 5
Shostakovich Symphony No. 10

This will be my first time attending a concert by the Cleveland Orchestra, and my first visit to the Arsht Center, which by all accounts is a world-class performance hall. And despite having lived in Florida since the mid-80s and having been to just about every other corner of the state from the Panhandle to Key West, this will be my first visit to Miami (as opposed to driving through as quickly as I can).

Looking forward to this.

I was toying around with the idea of shooting up to NYC and Carnegie Hall to see either the Chicago Symphony Orchestra in late January or the Vienna Philharmonic on the same dates as these Miami concerts, but settled on Miami, swayed primarily by the program but also proximity, of course.


----------



## papsrus

So, I got greedy and booked the NYC trip today. Should be a full Jan - Feb.

*Jan. 29*
New York Philharmonic with Emanuel Ax, piano; David Robertson, conductor; Avery Fisher Hall
Rachmaninoff -- Vocalise
Chopin -- Piano Concerto No.2
Stravinsky -- The Song of the Nightingale
Bartok -- The Miraculous Mandarin Suite

*Jan 30*
Chicago Symphony Orchestra; Riccardo Muti, conductor; Carnegie Hall
Mendelssohn -- Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage Overture
Debussy -- La mer
Scriabin -- Symphony No.3, "The Divine Poem"

Then on Jan 31 I'll be attending my local Sarasota Orchestra that will include Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 4 and Elgar's Enigma Variations and Estonian composer Arvo Part's Cantus in Memoriam to Benjamin Britten. Should be a full weekend!


----------



## Jeff W

On the 11th, the fiancee and I will be attending a concert given by the Schenectady Symphony Orchestra. Here is the program:

Mendelssohn: Violin Concerto in E minor, Op. 64 (Madalyn Parnas, soloist)

Shostakovitch: Cello Concerto No. 1 in E flat major, Op. 107 (Cicely Parnas, soloist)

Miklos Rozsa: Sinfonia Concertante, Op. 29

The Schenectady Symphony Orchestra will be led by their music director, Charles Schneider.


----------



## Vaneyes

papsrus said:


> So, I got greedy and booked the NYC trip today. Should be a full Jan - Feb.
> 
> *Jan. 29*
> New York Philharmonic with Emanuel Ax, piano; David Robertson, conductor; Avery Fisher Hall
> Rachmaninoff -- Vocalise
> Chopin -- Piano Concerto No.2
> Stravinsky -- The Song of the Nightingale
> Bartok -- The Miraculous Mandarin Suite
> 
> *Jan 30*
> Chicago Symphony Orchestra; Riccardo Muti, conductor; Carnegie Hall
> Mendelssohn -- Calm Sea and Prosperous Voyage Overture
> Debussy -- La mer
> Scriabin -- Symphony No.3, "The Divine Poem"
> 
> Then on Jan 31 I'll be attending my local Sarasota Orchestra that will include Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 4 and Elgar's Enigma Variations and Estonian composer Arvo Part's Cantus in Memoriam to Benjamin Britten. Should be a full weekend!


24 hours. Maybe justa slight drop-off from Carnegie to Sarasota.


----------



## arpeggio

*Planets for Band*

One of the groups I play with will be performing an outstanding transcription of the _The Planets_ for concert band.

View attachment 60237​
View attachment 2-8-15_Concert_Poster.pdf


There is a good recording of the transcription: http://www.arkivmusic.com/classical/Drilldown?name_id1=5516&name_role1=1&comp_id=1481&genre=55&bcorder=195&label_id=11440

Great contrabassoon part, especially in the "Uranus Movement".


----------



## papsrus

Vaneyes said:


> 24 hours. Maybe justa slight drop-off from Carnegie to Sarasota.


Indeed. A cliff.

Going this Sunday afternoon to the local barn to listen to the Sarasota Orchestra perform a program with the theme "In Love."

Strauss -- Death and Transfiguration
Mozart -- Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major
Tchaikovsky -- Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
Ravel -- Suite No. 2, Daphnis et Chole

Featuring pianist Tamara Stefanovich on the Mozart, a late replacement for flugelhorn player Sergei Nakariokov, who was to play another piece, but he fell ill.


----------



## nightscape

Saturday, January 17th

*The Philadelphia Orchestra*
_Yannick Nézet-Séguin_ - Conductor

*Glazunov* - "Winter," from The Seasons
*Tchaikovsky* - Selections from The Nutcracker
INTERMISSION
*Tchaikovsky* - Symphony No. 5


----------



## Taggart

We've heard Simon Munday (albeit briefly) doing the trumpet bit in the Messiah


----------



## trazom

I got a center front seat to see Bach's St. Matthew Passion on January 31st. I'm very excited for this, it's been a long time since my last concert.


----------



## pianississimo

papsrus said:


> Indeed. A cliff.
> Strauss -- Death and Transfiguration
> Mozart -- Piano Concerto No. 21 in C major
> Tchaikovsky -- Romeo and Juliet Fantasy Overture
> Ravel -- Suite No. 2, Daphnis et Chole


wow! interesting programme!


----------



## phlrdfd

nightscape said:


> Saturday, January 17th
> 
> *The Philadelphia Orchestra*
> _Yannick Nézet-Séguin_ - Conductor
> 
> *Glazunov* - "Winter," from The Seasons
> *Tchaikovsky* - Selections from The Nutcracker
> INTERMISSION
> *Tchaikovsky* - Symphony No. 5


I was at this one last night. While Yannick didn't choose the most popular sections of the Nutcracker, what he did pick highlighted the Orchestra's sound perfectly. If I had closed my eyes, I may have thought Ormandy was conducting. I enjoyed it tremendously. The fifth symphony was also outstanding. The tempos weren't pushed to extremes in the operning movement like they were under Eschenbach (I'd say Tchaikovsky's fifth was one of the few highlights during Eschenbach's tenure here), but again, the orchestra's sound was much bigger than under either Eschenbach or Dutoit when they conducted the 5th here. This was certainly at or near the top of the heap among performances of this symphony that I've seen live over the years.

There was an unusually long delay between the Glazunov and the Nutcracker highlights. I think the ushers let students sit in unfilled seats. The Glazunov "Winter" is very short; probably a little under 10 minutes. A handful of people arrived late. After the Glazunov, the usher brought those people into the hall and had to get the students out of their seats. Yannick took it all beautifully. After turning to watch, he told the ushers to take their time and even pointed out a few open seats near the stage. After a while he sat down on the podium until the commotion was finished. It must have lasted about 10 minutes. That policy of seating students in empty seats may have to be revisited when the program opens with a short piece.


----------



## papsrus

phlrdfd said:


> I was at this one last night. While Yannick didn't choose the most popular sections of the Nutcracker, what he did pick highlighted the Orchestra's sound perfectly. If I had closed my eyes, I may have thought Ormandy was conducting. I enjoyed it tremendously. ...


Wonderful to hear that Yannick Nezet-Seguin is taking one of the world's great orchestra's to another level.

I will make a trip up to Verizon Hall to listen for myself at some point.


----------



## GioCar

Teatro alla Scala, Saturday, January 24th

Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major, Op. 73
Bartok - Suite from The Miraculous Mandarin
R. Strauss - Dance of the Seven Veils from Salome

Rudolf Buchbinder piano, Filarmonica della Scala, Daniel Harding Conductor

Quite an heterogeneous program, but I'm very glad to hear Buchbinder again.


----------



## Oliver

This eve'nin

Haydn - String quartet op 76 no 1
Bartok - String quartet no 6
Beethoven - String quartet op 130 w/ Grosse Fuge

by the Doric Quartet, in Cambridge, UK

Murray Perahia was in the audience.


----------



## Albert7

Looking forward to Baiba Skride playing the Berg Violin Concerto with the Utah Symphony later on this month.


----------



## nightscape

phlrdfd said:


> I was at this one last night. While Yannick didn't choose the most popular sections of the Nutcracker, what he did pick highlighted the Orchestra's sound perfectly. If I had closed my eyes, I may have thought Ormandy was conducting. I enjoyed it tremendously. The fifth symphony was also outstanding. The tempos weren't pushed to extremes in the operning movement like they were under Eschenbach (I'd say Tchaikovsky's fifth was one of the few highlights during Eschenbach's tenure here), but again, the orchestra's sound was much bigger than under either Eschenbach or Dutoit when they conducted the 5th here. This was certainly at or near the top of the heap among performances of this symphony that I've seen live over the years.


Totally agree with your points on both readings. When the season was first announced I actually thought they were going play more Nutcracker, but I'm glad they went with some of the less-commonly played selections. When I saw what they were going to play I actually made a bet with myself about the number of people who would end up clapping too early thinking that 'Waltz of the Snowflakes" was the finale. I won ()

I have the recording Eschenbach made (and was actually at the concert), and while it's a good performance, it's a bit too extreme with the tempi for my liking. Nezet-Seguin's take was marvelous, and one of the best concert experiences I've had in general with that work. My father, who adores this symphony, was smitten.



phlrdfd said:


> There was an unusually long delay between the Glazunov and the Nutcracker highlights. I think the ushers let students sit in unfilled seats. The Glazunov "Winter" is very short; probably a little under 10 minutes. A handful of people arrived late. After the Glazunov, the usher brought those people into the hall and had to get the students out of their seats. Yannick took it all beautifully. After turning to watch, he told the ushers to take their time and even pointed out a few open seats near the stage. After a while he sat down on the podium until the commotion was finished. It must have lasted about 10 minutes. That policy of seating students in empty seats may have to be revisited when the program opens with a short piece.


That's exactly what it was, and usually nothing comes of it, but this time it was an extremely long delay due to the number of people that were late, and how long it took the ushers to find their seats and remove the students. You're right, Yannick did the best he could while still finding the humor in it, and involved the entire hall in a well-intentioned laugh at their expense!


----------



## nightscape

The Russians just keep on coming for the Philly Orchestra in January!

Saturday, January 23rd

The Philadelphia Orchestra
_Yannick Nézet-Séguin_ - Conductor
_Marc-André Hamelin_ - Piano

*Rachmaninoff* - Prelude in C-sharp minor
*Turnage* - Piano Concerto
INTERMISSION
*Rachmaninoff* - Symphony No. 2

It's not every day you get to hear a new piano concerto (American premiere), but I'm very glad to have the opportunity to check it out.


----------



## phlrdfd

I'm skipping this week's Philadelphia Orchestra program, but I'll be going to this one next week:

Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor

Kirill Gerstein - Piano

Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2
Shostakovich - Selections from Suite from the film The Gadfly


----------



## pianississimo

Tomorrow in Bradford it's chamber music with the Vienna piano trio. Beethoven piano trio in Bb op 97. Archduke. 
Brahms piano trio in B. Op 8. Original version.

Then to leeds on Saturday for another concert. 
Beethoven Overture: Fidelio, 
Mozart Piano Concerto No 23 and Bruckner Symphony No 4 which I've been listening to all week to get more familiar with it. 

BBC Philharmonic orchestra 
Juanjo Mena - conductor 
Javier Perianes - piano


----------



## Radames

Russians tonight at Troy music hall:

MARIINSKY ORCHESTRA

Ignat Solzhenitsyn, Guest Conductor

TCHAIKOVSKY Romeo and Juliet overture-fantasy (1880)
PROKOFIEV Suite No. 3 from Romeo and Juliet, Op. 101
RACHMANINOFF Symphony No. 1 in D minor, Op. 13

3rd Russian orchestra I am going to this season. Rach 1 played by Russians - quite a treat!


----------



## nightscape

phlrdfd said:


> I'm skipping this week's Philadelphia Orchestra program, but I'll be going to this one next week:
> 
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
> 
> Kirill Gerstein - Piano
> 
> Beethoven - Symphony No. 5
> Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No. 2
> Shostakovich - Selections from Suite from the film The Gadfly


I will be attending this as well. Saturday.


----------



## phlrdfd

nightscape said:


> I will be attending this as well. Saturday.


And we've got an all-Russian program coming up in two weeks with Gergiev guest conducting The Philadelphia Orchestra in symphonies by Stravinsky (in C), Shostakovich (9th) and Prokofiev (5th).


----------



## nightscape

Yup, and I'll be there too.  Can't miss an opportunity to see Gergiev for the first time!


----------



## phlrdfd

nightscape said:


> Yup, and I'll be there too.  Can't miss an opportunity to see Gergiev for the first time!


He actually conducted Schubert's 9th the last time he was here, about five or so years ago. I enjoyed it.


----------



## trazom

trazom said:


> I got a center front seat to see Bach's St. Matthew Passion on January 31st. I'm very excited for this, it's been a long time since my last concert.


And that concert is TODAY in the next few hours, Musica Angelica Baroque Orchestra and LA Children's choir performing at Walt Disney Concert Hall. I only have a few parts of the Matthew Passion I like and am familiar with, but I've read seeing it live changes everything. Hopefully, that will be the case this afternoon.


----------



## Albert7

6.5 hours before I attend this:


----------



## LancsMan

I'm looking forward to hearing The Halle in Manchester this Thursday playing Nielsen's 3rd symphony 'Sinfonia espansiva'. There also playing Shostakovich's 1st Cello Concerto, another piece I like, and a selection from Grieg's Peer Gynt - which I guess just about every body will like.


----------



## Albert7

Done with lovely one last weekend:


----------



## nightscape

Friday, February 13th

The Philadelphia Orchestra
_Valery Gergiev _- Conductor

*Stravinsky *- Symphony in C
*Shostakovich *- Symphony No. 9
INTERMISSION
*Prokofiev *- Symphony No. 5

Immediately following the concert we will all be sworn in as citizens of the Russian Federation.


----------



## Albert7

Looking forward to this next month:


----------



## Albert7

Should I go see Andre Watts play the Emperor Concerto or not? Is it worth 2 hours to see that guy?


----------



## pianississimo

concerts this week:

Thursday. 
http://www.concert-diary.com/concert/776765451/Angela-Hewitt
Angela Hewitt (piano) 
Partita No 5 in G BWV 829 - Johann Sebastian Bach
Sonata for Piano No 26 in E flat, 'Les adieux' Op 81a - Ludwig van Beethoven
Années de pèlerinage - année 1: Suisse S 160 - Franz Liszt
Après une lecture du Dante, from the 'Dante Sonata' s158 - Franz Liszt

*Can't wait for this one! Love her playing of Bach. Also what's not to love about Beethoven op 81a?*

Friday
http://www.bradford-theatres.co.uk/whats-on/jennifer-pike--jeremy-pike#scr-moreinfo
Jennifer Pike - Jeremy Pike
Bach Sonata in F minor BWV 1018 
Beethoven Sonata No. 3 in E fl at major
Dvorˇák Four Romantic pieces 
Kreisler Liebeslied, Tambourin Chinois and Schon Rosmarin

*Love chamber music and this venue is terrific for it.*

Saturday
http://www.leedsconcertseason.com/MODULES/DIARY/LICS_DIARYmoduleASP/DIARYMOD_item.asp?itemid=2417
St Petersburg Symphony Orchestra
Alexander Dmitriev - conductor 
Alexander Sitkovetsky - violin

Sibelius Suite: Karelia 
Tchaikovsky Violin Concerto 
Shostakovich Symphony No 9

*Sibelius, Tchaikovsky and Shostakovich all in one concert. And this amazing orchestra!! Roll on Saturday!!*


----------



## Albert7

Saturday concert with Baiba Skride all pretty up:


----------



## perempe

a week later I'll be seeing Mahler's Symphony No. 3.

at the end of the month I'll see Goldmark's Sakuntala (overture), Grieg's Piano Concerto in A minor with Dénes Várjon, Saint-Saëns's Symphony No. 3 "Organ Symphony" in Miskolc.


----------



## pianississimo

so excited about next week's concerts 
The Royal Liverpool Philharmonic and their very good and very interesting conductor Vasily Petrenko will be presenting Tchaikovsky piano concertos and Symphony number 4. The soloist is Nikolai Lugansky so obviously I'm going to ALL the concerts - stalker that I am!!
Liverpool 4th March. Philharmonic Hall.
Rimsky-Korsakov Overture, The Tsar's Bride
Tchaikovsky Piano Concerto No.1
Tchaikovsky Symphony No.4

Manchester 5th March. Bridgewater Hall 
Same programme, except piano concerto no 2. I've only just started listening to this one. It's less spectacular than his number 1 but is no less lyric and certainly no less virtuosic.

Then a break from the Tchaikovsky.
Friday 6th March, chamber music at Bradford Cathedral
Eblana String Trio With Lucy Nolan

Jonathan Martindale - violin
Lucy Nolan - viola
Peggy Nolan - cello

Mozart Flute Quartet in A K.298 
Beethoven String Trio Op. 9 in C minor 
Mozart Flute Quartet in D K.285 Dohnanyi Serenade for String Trio Op. 2

Then... back to the Tchaikovsky
Leeds Concert season - same orchestra and soloist - his second visit this season to Yorkshire.
Saturday 7th March. Same program as Manchester

Then Sunday 8th March, back to Liverpool for some more Tchaikovsky. I'll know every note of that symphony by then and Nikolai Lugansky will be scared to look into the audience, especially as I always sit near the front...

can't wait    6 days off work and I'll get a chance to go shopping in Manchester and Gallery trawling in Liverpool.
Liverpool is so beautiful, here are some pictures I took last time I was there (2012)


----------



## Albert7

Ingrid Fliter coming to the Utah Symphony at the end of the month. So looking forward to that. Skipping Andre Watts.


----------



## Templeton

Going to see the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra, conducted by Vasily Petrenko, on 12th March, in Liverpool. They will be performing:

Mendelssohn: Die erste Walpurgisnacht
Beethoven: Symphony No.9 ‘Choral’

I am very excited!


----------



## perempe

Mahler's Symphony No. 3 today (Hungarian State Opera)


----------



## Albert7

Next weekend I think that I will be attending Cosi fan tutte at the Utah Opera with my dad (Ben is out on vacation) so that will be cool.


----------



## phlrdfd

Has anyone else had the chance to pick their concerts for next season? I always do a create-your-own Philadelphia Orchestra series and went with eight concerts this time around:

Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
Daniil Trifonov - Piano
Ravel - Une Barque sur l'océan
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 4
Rimsky-Korsakov - Sheherazade
***

Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
Gil Shaham - Violin
Grieg - Suite No. 1 from Peer Gynt
Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
***


Fabio Luisi - Conductor (this will be my first time seeing Luisi live)
Christian Tetzlaff - Violin
Glinka - Overture to Ruslan and Lyudmila
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 
***


Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
Haydn - Symphony No. 103 ("Drum Roll")
Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 ("Romantic")
***


Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
Leif Ove Andsnes - Piano
Webern - Im Sommerwind
Schumann - Piano Concerto
Brahms - Symphony No. 2
***


James Levine - Conductor (my second time seeing Levine live, and the first in 20 years)
Ives - Three Places in New England
Brahms - Serenade No. 2
Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 ("Organ")
***


Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
Hélène Grimaud - Piano 
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
Schumann - Symphony No. 1 ("Spring")
***


Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
Angela Meade - Soprano
Erin Wall - Soprano
Lisette Oropesa - Soprano
Stephanie Blythe - Mezzo-soprano
Anthony Dean Griffey - Tenor
Markus Werba - Baritone
John Relyea - Bass
The Westminster Symphonic Choir - Mixed chorus
The Choral Arts Society of Washington - Chorus
The American Boychoir - Boys choir
Mahler - Symphony No. 8 ("Symphony of a Thousand") (100 years after it was given its U.S. premier in Philadelphia with Stokowski conducting)

The repertoire is mostly conservative, but that's been the way programming has gone here lately; I think because the management feels the need to program whatever will fill seats after the Orchestra's financial crisis a few years ago.


----------



## Albert7

phlrdfd said:


> Has anyone else had the chance to pick their concerts for next season? I always do a create-your-own Philadelphia Orchestra series and went with eight concerts this time around:
> 
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
> Daniil Trifonov - Piano
> Ravel - Une Barque sur l'océan
> Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 4
> Rimsky-Korsakov - Sheherazade
> ***
> 
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
> Gil Shaham - Violin
> Grieg - Suite No. 1 from Peer Gynt
> Bartók - Violin Concerto No. 2
> Sibelius - Symphony No. 5
> ***
> 
> Fabio Luisi - Conductor (this will be my first time seeing Luisi live)
> Christian Tetzlaff - Violin
> Glinka - Overture to Ruslan and Lyudmila
> Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto
> Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6
> ***
> 
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
> Haydn - Symphony No. 103 ("Drum Roll")
> Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 ("Romantic")
> ***
> 
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
> Leif Ove Andsnes - Piano
> Webern - Im Sommerwind
> Schumann - Piano Concerto
> Brahms - Symphony No. 2
> ***
> 
> James Levine - Conductor (my second time seeing Levine live, and the first in 20 years)
> Ives - Three Places in New England
> Brahms - Serenade No. 2
> Saint-Saëns - Symphony No. 3 ("Organ")
> ***
> 
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
> Hélène Grimaud - Piano
> Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 2
> Schumann - Symphony No. 1 ("Spring")
> ***
> 
> Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
> Angela Meade - Soprano
> Erin Wall - Soprano
> Lisette Oropesa - Soprano
> Stephanie Blythe - Mezzo-soprano
> Anthony Dean Griffey - Tenor
> Markus Werba - Baritone
> John Relyea - Bass
> The Westminster Symphonic Choir - Mixed chorus
> The Choral Arts Society of Washington - Chorus
> The American Boychoir - Boys choir
> Mahler - Symphony No. 8 ("Symphony of a Thousand") (100 years after it was given its U.S. premier in Philadelphia with Stokowski conducting)
> 
> The repertoire is mostly conservative, but that's been the way programming has gone here lately; I think because the management feels the need to program whatever will fill seats after the Orchestra's financial crisis a few years ago.


For me, the Helene Grimaud appearance would be alone the worth of that whole series. Bravo!


----------



## phlrdfd

Albert7 said:


> For me, the Helene Grimaud appearance would be alone the worth of that whole series. Bravo!


Thanks. That's actually a makeup performance. She was supposed to perform the Brahms 2nd concerto last season here with Yannick, but he had to cancel due to illness. She performed the D-Minor concerto instead (with Tilson-Thomas, who filled in for Yannick), but Helene and Yannick apparently agreed to make up for the missed opportunity as soon as their schedules allowed. They seem to have a pretty good friendship from various things I've read.


----------



## Albert7

phlrdfd said:


> Thanks. That's actually a makeup performance. She was supposed to perform the Brahms 2nd concerto last season here with Yannick, but he had to cancel due to illness. She performed the D-Minor concerto instead (with Tilson-Thomas, who filled in for Yannick), but Helene and Yannick apparently agreed to make up for the missed opportunity as soon as their schedules allowed. They seem to have a pretty good friendship from various things I've read.


Awesome... please tell me how that concert with Grimaud goes because I will value what your thoughts are... I won't think that I will ever get an opportunity in my lifetime to see the piano goddess play in front of me with the Utah Symphony .


----------



## pianississimo

SO looking forward to next week's concerts.
Friday will be at my home city hall, St Georges Hall, Bradford, UK. The oldest still operating concert hall in the UK and with a reputation for one of the finest acoustics.
Next week it's another visit from the Hallé Orchestra. I don't know what we'd do without the Hallé. Bradford isn't a rich city and I know they have a struggle to put on a good season. The Hallé visit at least twice every season and they are always good.
The programme is 
Butterworth A Shropshire Lad (11)
Elgar Enigma Variations (32)
Interval
Dvořák Cello Concerto (38)
The cellist is Alisa Weilerstein, the conductor is Sir Mark Elder.

I love the Dvořák. It's kind of strange that they have the concerto in the second half but whatever. It is a great programme.

Saturday is in Leeds - only 10 miles away but a total contrast in terms of their budget and subsequently the quality of programme they can offer. The Leeds town hall is a the venue for the internationally famous Leeds piano competition and it is a very grand hall, but the stage is small and the acoustic is not as warm as Bradford. That said I do love Leeds town hall, it's a friendly, un-pretentious and welcoming atmosphere.
Next week they welcome the City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra, conducted by the soon-departing Andris Nelsons.
The soloist is Stephen Hough
The programme is 
Beethoven Piano Concerto No 3
Rachmaninov Symphony No 2
Another awesome programme and soloist. I love the earlier Beethoven piano concertos and I wish we had more of them in concerts. People seem to prefer the flashier 4&5, but Beethoven was making waves even with his first concertos and they are full of interest. Hough is a very fine pianist too.


Before all that I will be heading south to London. It's a couple of hours on the train, followed by a mad dash to a couple of nice music shops that I like in London and then probably a visit to the national portrait gallery. 

The main reason for visiting the capital of England though will be to listen to Finnish music, played by a Russian! 

The "Russian Paganini" Vadim Repin is playing Sibelius with the Philharmonia, conducted by total legend Vladimir Ashkenazy.
I am GIDDY with excitement for this concert. I booked the ticket over a year ago and have watched it get nearer on the calendar for months!
Repin is an awesome violinist. I was hoping to hear him play this concerto last year in Liverpool but he cancelled at the last minute.
He'd played Tchaikovsky in Birmingham. This piece was how he made his reputation. He played it with extraordinary skill when he was still a child and there was a good crowd in Symphony Hall, Birmingham last year to hear him play it. He was - unusually for him - less than perfect with his intonation. There were a few dodgy notes. There was also a feel of extreme emotion, even real pain! It was a very moving performance. As usual for me I had a seat near the front - as close to the soloist as possible. I saw him sweating and could feel the effort he put into the performance - as well as hear it!
Leaving for the interval, I heard several people say that they thought it a most emotional performance. Nobody seemed to notice the errors much.

Later I discovered that he'd injured his shoulder. Travelling to London for the next concert, he saw a specialist who examined the injury and told him that he must not play any concerts for at least 2 weeks. 
He had a concert in London and 2 concerts in Liverpool scheduled and then he was bound for his hometown in Novosibirsk, Russia where he was directing his first grand festival of music in their new concert hall. He was the star player and HAD to play.
So he cancelled Liverpool.
I still went to the concert in Liverpool, The RLPO conductor Vasily Petrenko explained the situation to the post-concert talk audience. He said he'd received a sick note from Vadim's doctor. He was obviously sympathetic and even had a joke with the audience, saying 'I have his doctor's note, now I have his address!' 
He was happy enough because they found a fine substitute with about 4 days notice. A BRILLIANT young American violinist called Tai Murray was found to stand in.
She arrived in the UK, played one rehearsal and totally nailed the Sibelius concerto.
She found an instant fan club in Liverpool and obviously enjoyed her visit. She took part in the post-concert talk and modestly received all the acclaim. With typical American confidence and wit, she praised the good taste of Liverpudilans and the brilliance of the orchestra. Petrenko - with the typical charm of a Russian said that they could find a lot of violinists to play Sibelius but the other concert was of Panufnik's Violin Concerto and not just anyone could do that too - all on the same trip with only a few days to prepare! 
Sadly I didn't have a ticket for the Panufnik. I wish I had!

Andyway, so Vadim is well again and playing with the Philharmoina. My favourite orchestra. Conducted by one of my favourite people of all - Maestro Vladimir Ashkenazy. So cab't wait!! Roll on Thursday!!


----------



## papsrus

Great color and detail in your writeup! Thanks.


----------



## Templeton

Thursday 19th March, back to Liverpool and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic with conductor, Vasily Petrenko, to see:

Grieg Peer Gynt Suite No.1
Sibelius Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky Symphony No.6 ‘Pathétique’ 

Augustin Hadelich violin

Another great concert, I think, and hopefully another sell out.


----------



## pianississimo

Templeton said:


> Thursday 19th March, back to Liverpool and the Royal Liverpool Philharmonic with conductor, Vasily Petrenko, to see:
> 
> Grieg Peer Gynt Suite No.1
> Sibelius Violin Concerto
> Tchaikovsky Symphony No.6 'Pathétique'
> 
> Augustin Hadelich violin
> 
> Another great concert, I think, and hopefully another sell out.


fantastic. Great programme and a wonderful orchestra. 
I'm not sure I like what they've done with the building!! The facilities are still poor and the bar prices are eye-watering! (£5.65 for a vodka and mixer - not kidding!)
The strange mechanical device which was on the wall at the back of the stage - you'll understand if you've been before - is gone! 
The RLPO are one of my favourite orchestras though and they have a terrific relationship with the city and with their conductor.
Strange co-incidence but I'll be hearing the same concerto on the same night 220 miles south of Liverpool at the Royal Festival Hall. The Philharmonia and Vadim Repin are playing it too. 
Enjoy


----------



## pianississimo

phlrdfd said:


> Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
> Leif Ove Andsnes - Piano
> Webern - Im Sommerwind
> Schumann - Piano Concerto
> Brahms - Symphony No. 2


He's a fabulous pianist!! I'd love to hear him play the Schumann concerto. I heard him play Beethoven in London a couple of years ago. Hopefully he'll be coming back soon.


----------



## Albert7

Two more weeks before the Ingrid Fliter concert with the Utah Symphony. Hopefully Ben will be back from his trip and then he can head out there. Same weekend as our music group meeting too.


----------



## Albert7

This Sunday I will be attending the Utah Opera production of Mozart's Cosi Fan Tutte and I am bringing my Marine buddy John who has never been to an opera before so it should be exciting


----------



## Albert7

This Saturday will be the Ingrid Fliter concert! So so excited clap clap clap


----------



## jflatter

On 19 April I am taking my children to their first classical concert (that does not involve Peter and the Wolf). The New York Philharmonic are doing a version of Petruska at the Barbican with a theatre company called Giants are Small. The rule of this concert is that adults can only go with children. This is conducted by Alan Gilbert.

The following day I am seeing the Berlin Staatskapelle conducted by Daniel Barenboim at the Royal Festival Hall. They will be performing Beethoven's piano concerto No 1 with Martha Argerich (if she shows) and Ein Heldenleben.


----------



## Albert7

Albert7 said:


> This Saturday will be the Ingrid Fliter concert! So so excited clap clap clap


Two days before the concert and just found out from Ben that we have aisle seat. I am glad for that foreknowledge.


----------



## perempe

We have a nice concert with Ken-Ichiro Kobayashi & MÁV Symphony Orchestra in Miskolc in a month.
Tchaikovsky's Piano Concerto No. 1 in B-flat minor, Pictures at an Exhibition. It's sold out, so I have to sneak in.

is Kobayashi known outside Hungary?


----------



## CyrilWashbrook

I'll be going to see this concert by the Melbourne Symphony Orchestra next Saturday (11 April):

Ives: Three Places in New England	
Bruch: Violin Concerto No. 1
Nielsen: Symphony No. 4

The concert is being billed as "Sarah Chang plays Bruch", but it's definitely the Nielsen that I'm most looking forward to. His violin concerto will also be getting an outing as part of a joint Sibelius/Nielsen 150th birthday concert in November.


----------



## SuperTonic

Just bought tickets to hear Mahler 3 with the Dallas Symphony under Jaap van Zweden on May 28th. This is one of my bucket list pieces to hear live, so I couldn't pass up the opportunity when I heard about it. I had no idea the DSO was doing this piece this season. This concert is part of an arts festival and not part of their regular season, which is why I hadn't heard about it until now. I'm so excited!


----------



## SuperTonic

SuperTonic said:


> Just bought tickets to hear Mahler 3 with the Dallas Symphony under Jaap van Zweden on May 28th. This is one of my bucket list pieces to hear live, so I couldn't pass up the opportunity when I heard about it. I had no idea the DSO was doing this piece this season. This concert is part of an arts festival and not part of their regular season, which is why I hadn't heard about it until now. I'm so excited!


Correction: The concert is May 21, not the 28th, (on the off chance that anyone else might be in the area and interested; there are also performances on the 22nd and 23rd as well). Apparently there was some kind of screw up that reported the wrong date on the DSO ticket ordering system. I'm glad I went back and checked the order confirmation email which had the correct date.


----------



## Kivimees

It's a month away, but my next concert is the season's last:

http://www.vanemuine.ee/repertuaar/...muise-kontserdimaja-hooaja-loppkontsert-2015/

An interesting combination - Britten's piano concerto and Bruckner's no. 2.

Mrs Kivimees has to travel to Finland at that time, so daughter Kivimees will accompany her father this time.


----------



## Dave Whitmore

This Sunday I'm going to Manhattan to hear the Greenwich Village Orchestra perform Tchaikovsky's 4th Symphony, his Violin Concerto and, if I remember right, his Coronation March. And I'm bringing the wife along. She's not really into classical music, though she does like it when I play some music before we go to sleep. She likes what she's heard of Tchaikovsky. I'm looking forward to her reaction to her first ever classical music concert!


----------



## perempe

Antoni Wit will conduct the Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra next Monday:
Strauss - Don Juan
Karlowicz - Stanisław i Anna Oświecimowie, Op.12
Brahms - Symphony No.1, Op.68


----------



## Vesteralen

Helene Grimaud is back in town this weekend playing Schumann's Concerto. The rest of the concert is Bruckner's Ninth. It's a busy weekend for me, but if I can, I think I might try to get tickets for Sunday afternoon.


----------



## Albert7

This Saturday, Ben and Powell and I are attending an all-Mozart programme at the Utah Symphony.


----------



## arpeggio

Flyer for upcoming concert for the City of Fairfax Band on May 16:






​
Awesome concert. We are playing some great music.

The high school senior, who is are guest soloists is amazing on the Mozart _Bassoon Concerto_.

The composer of the _Divertimento_, Ira Hearshen. will be at the concert.

Any of you who live in the Washington. DC area should come by.


----------



## Albert7

arpeggio said:


> Flyer for upcoming concert for the City of Fairfax Band on May 16:
> 
> View attachment 68273​
> Awesome concert. We are playing some great music.
> 
> The high school senior, who is are guest soloists is amazing on the Mozart _Bassoon Concerto_.
> 
> The composer of the _Divertimento_, Ira Hearshen. will be at the concert.
> 
> Any of you who live in the Washington. DC area should come by.


I would love to come but I live so far away . Consider me over there in spirit at least .


----------



## senza sordino

I've just ordered my tickets for next season of the VSO and Bramwell Tovey, seven concerts I paid for. 

Itzhak Perlman will play Bruch #1
Sarah Chang plays vc Dvorak 
Louis Lortie plays Saint Säens piano concerto #5, Egyptian
Isabelle Faust performs Bartok vc 2

plus the Vancouver Symphony will play
Mahler 6
Sibelius 2&7
Tchaikovsky 4
Dvorak 7

and overtures etc


----------



## Albert7

Next striker on the list for the Utah Symphony.










And yes, it's time for the Asian invasion.


----------



## Radames

Hermann Goetz Symphony conducted by Leon Botstein this weekended at Bard College!!


----------



## Chronochromie

Yesterday's concert: 
Gorecki - Three pieces in the old style
Khachaturian - Violin Concerto (transcribed for flute)
Lutoslawski - Concerto for Orchestra
OFBA conducted by Antoni Wit.
It was great, the Lutowslawski being the highlight.


----------



## perempe

Tchaikovsky concert on Thursday in Miskolc:
Romeo and Juliet overture
Violin Concerto in D major op.35 featuring Tamsin Waley-Cohen
5th Symphony

I have ticket to Swan Lake on the same night to Hungarian State Opera.


----------



## perempe

Albert7 said:


> Next striker on the list for the Utah Symphony.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And yes, it's time for the Asian invasion.


I heard it a month ago, but the mini organ was a joke!


----------



## perempe

managed to get one of the latest tickets to a november concert:

Prokofiev - Suite No. 3 from Romeo and Juliet, Op. 101
Claude Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition
Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, Charles Dutoit

1st row seat for about $20, can't believe it!!!


----------



## perempe

tomorrow's concert at the Opera House:
Sergei Prokofiev - Symphony No. 1 (Classical Symphony)
Maurice Ravel - Piano Concerto in G major featuring Benedetto Lupo
Rachmaninoff - Symphonic Dances op.45

Conductor - Marco Letonja


----------



## omega

senza sordino said:


> I've just ordered my tickets for next season of the VSO and Bramwell Tovey, seven concerts I paid for.
> 
> Itzhak Perlman will play Bruch #1
> Sarah Chang plays vc Dvorak
> Louis Lortie plays Saint Säens piano concerto #5, Egyptian
> Isabelle Faust performs Bartok vc 2
> 
> plus the Vancouver Symphony will play
> Mahler 6
> Sibelius 2&7
> Tchaikovsky 4
> Dvorak 7
> 
> and overtures etc


Lucky you!
:tiphat:


----------



## asoio

*Under the Greenwood Tree*

*Saturday 9 May 2015* at 7:30pm
St John's Church, Spencer Hill
Wimbledon, London, UK, SW19 4NZ

*Rogers Covey-Crump*
& *The Windsor Box and Fir Company*:
Jenny Thomas, flute & recorder
Ian Gammie, bass viol & guitar
Katharine May, harpsichord

18th century music including works by Arne, Shield, Handel, Abel and Dibdin.

tickets £12 (concessions £10; full-time students and pupils FREE). Further information 020 8879 1498
www.musicbythecommons.org.uk


----------



## pianississimo

countdown to Paris 2015 started in July 2014. it is now 7 days tomorrow that I travel to France for two concerts. 
I live in the North of England which is about 1 hour flight and a hundred cultural years from Paris!!

The main concert is Thursday Evening in the Theatre Champs Elysees Nikolai Lugansky and his long-time partner in musical genius, Alexandr Kniazev. They're playing Shostakovich, Rachmaninov and Franck. I booked this concert in France thinking that Kniazev wouldn't be likely to play in the UK. Since discovered that they're playing together at Wigmore Hall, London in July 2016. That's already in my calendar. Their CD together is here http://www.amazon.com/Cello-Sonatas-Frederic-Chopin/dp/B000KGGLH0
Lots of Youtube of them playing together too.
Because of the budget flights I booked, the dates were shifted and I'm now in Paris for 4 nights instead of the orignal 2.
So I have a long list of things to see - the Louvre, the grave of Chopin, The Citea De Musique, Theare Champs Elysees, Cathedral Notre Dame, Muee Rodin: I could spend a YEAR in Paris!!
I'll post full reviews!


----------



## Radames

Big night - Mahler's 3rd in Montreal with Zubin Mehta conducting. It will be expensive as it is a benefit concert. Last time Zube came about 6 years ago I paid $200. Not paying that much this time - but the exchange rate is good now with the US $ being so strong. A $200 seat would be more like $160.


----------



## Albert7

Tonight is the final concert for the Utah Symphony season.










Mahler 4th... the best way to conclude a wonderful season.


----------



## perempe

Scenes from Goethe's Faust (Schumann) on 1st July
Conductor - Michael Schønwandt

Jochen Kupfer
Letizia Scherrer
Kovács István
Szappanos Tibor
Váradi Zita
Zavaros Eszter
Vörös Szilvia
Bakos Kornélia


----------



## EDaddy

Britten's War Requiem With The Nashville Symphony
Friday, May 29, 2015, 8:00 PM


----------



## perempe

managed to get Diego Florez concert tickets for tomorrow for about $11 !!!

Scenes from Goethe's Faust concert today.


----------



## Pugg

June 4 Th : Concertgebouw Amsterdam

_The Philadelphia Orchestra_ *-Yannick Nézet-Séguin *(dirigent)
Lisa Batiashvili (viool)

Muhly - Mixed Messages
Sjostakovitsj - Eerste vioolconcert in a, op. 77
Rachmaninoff - Derde symfonie in a, op. 44

Exciting :tiphat:


----------



## phlrdfd

Pugg said:


> June 4 Th : Concertgebouw Amsterdam
> 
> _The Philadelphia Orchestra_ *-Yannick Nézet-Séguin *(dirigent)
> Lisa Batiashvili (viool)
> 
> Muhly - Mixed Messages
> Sjostakovitsj - Eerste vioolconcert in a, op. 77
> Rachmaninoff - Derde symfonie in a, op. 44
> 
> Exciting :tiphat:


I saw them perform this program to close out their regular season in Philadelphia last month. The Muhly piece is exciting. I liked it very much. And Batiashvili and the Orchestra work great together in the Shostakovich concerto. As far as the Rachmaninoff, I wouldn't call it one of my favorite pieces, but what other orchestra would you rather hear perform it? Rach wrote the piece for the Philadelphians and recorded it with them as conductor. And Nezet-Seguin isn't shy about pushing for the traditional Philadelphia Sound when they are performing Russian romantic music.

I have to say, I'd rather hear them perform the program at the Concertgebouw! I hope you enjoy it. I was there for a couple concerts in 2000 and 2001. I still remember the experiences fondly.


----------



## Nocture In Blue

Mahler 1, Gothenburg Symphony Orchestra, Gustavo Dudamel, June 18


----------



## Pugg

2015 June 22 :
Concertgebouw Amsterdam (I have tickets!!)

*Joseph Calleja* (tenor)
Het Gelders Orkest
Frederic Chaslin (dirigent)

Programme

Tsjaikovski - Polonaise (uit 'Jevgeni Onegin', op. 24)
Tsjaikovski - Alleen die het verlangen kent, nr. 6 (uit 'Zes Romances', Op. 6)
Verdi - Questa o quella (uit 'Rigoletto')
Gounod - Balletmuziek (uit 'Faust')
Donaudy - Vaghissima sembianza
Gounod - L'amour, l'amour (uit 'Roméo et Juliette')
Gounod - Ah! lève-toi, soleil (uit 'Roméo et Juliette')
Offenbach - Barcarolle (orkestversie) (uit 'Les contes d'Hoffmann')
Offenbach - Il était une fois à la cour d'Eisenach (uit 'Les contes d'Hoffmann')
Verdi - Ouverture (uit 'La Forza del Destino')
Cilea - La dolcissima effigie (uit 'Adriana Lecouvreur')
Tosti - Ideale
Verdi - O figli, o figli miei... Ah, la paterna mano (uit 'Macbeth')
Puccini - Intermezzo (uit 'Manon Lescaut')
Cilea - È la solita storia del pastore (uit 'L'arlesiana')

_And a lot of encores eventually_


----------



## Itullian

^Lucky duck ..................


----------



## pianississimo

I'm in London again in just under 3 weeks.
http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/whatson/philharmonia-25062015-80680?dt=2015-06-25

Carl Maria Von Weber: Overture, Der Freischütz
Ludwig Van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.4
Interval
Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.2

Two landmark works by two of Germany's most acclaimed composers.

Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 4 was the last of his concertos to be performed by him and debuted alongside his Fifth and Sixth symphonies in a gargantuan concert in 1808.

When working on his sublime Second Symphony, Brahms wrote contentedly to a friend - 'The melodies flow so freely that one must be careful not to tread on them.'

Performers
Philharmonia Orchestra
Yuri Temirkanov conductor
Nikolai Lugansky piano

Tickets from £9. Unusually there are plenty left.

This will be a great concert!


----------



## Pugg

phlrdfd said:


> I saw them perform this program to close out their regular season in Philadelphia last month. The Muhly piece is exciting. I liked it very much. And Batiashvili and the Orchestra work great together in the Shostakovich concerto. As far as the Rachmaninoff, I wouldn't call it one of my favorite pieces, but what other orchestra would you rather hear perform it? Rach wrote the piece for the Philadelphians and recorded it with them as conductor. And Nezet-Seguin isn't shy about pushing for the traditional Philadelphia Sound when they are performing Russian music.
> I have to say, I'd rather hear them perform the program at the Concertgebouw! I hope you enjoy it. I was there for a couple concerts in 2000 and 2001. I still remember the experiences fondly.


It was a sensation, they brought the house down.
Nezet-Seguin is very popular in the Netherlands, he led the Rotterdam Philharmonic for a couple of years.


----------



## Pugg

Tonight: Friday at 20.15 pm

* Lindberg* - Chorale
*Berg* - Vioolconcert 'Dem Andenken eines Engels'
*Schubert* - Symfonie nr.9

Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
o.l.v. *David Afkham* - dirigent
m.m.v. *Sergey Khachatryan* viool


----------



## perempe

next season's concerts of the Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra in the Opera House. which one is your favorite?

2015. október 5.
Dvořák - Carnival Overture
Smetana - Má vlast
Pinchas Steinberg

2015. november 2.
Verdi - Requiem
Anja Kampe, Ildikó Komlósi, Andrej Dunajev, Kwangchul Youn
Péter Halász

2015. november 30.
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1 (Sofya Gulyak)
Elgar - Symphony No. 1
Alexander Lazarev

2015. december 21.
Händel - Messiás (Paul Goodwin)
Malin Chrisstenson, Szilvia Vörös, Tibor Szappanos, István Kovács
Paul Goodwin

2016. január 18.
Glinka - Ruslan and Ludmila Overture 
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 3 (Alexander Gavryliuk)
Mussorgsky-Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition
Pinchas Steinberg

2016. február 22.
Enescu - Rhapsody No. 2 in D major
Kurtág - ...concertante... op. 42
Dvořák - Symphony No. 9
Lawrence Foster
Hiromi Kikuchi – violin,
Ken Hakii – Viola

2016. március 14.
Barber - First Essay for Orchestra, op. 12
Gershwin - Concerto in F
Schumann - Symphony No. 2
John Fiore

2016. április 11.
YBL202
Mozart - Clarinet concerto in A major, K.622 (Beáta Várnai)
Mahler - Symphony No. 5
Pinchas Steinberg

2016. május 9.
Borodin - Polovtsian dances from Prince Igor
Glière - Harp Concerto (Jana Bouskova)
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 11, 'The Year 1905'
Pinchas Steinberg

2016. május 30.
SHAKESPEARE400+
Dvořák - Othello overture op. 93
Tchaikovsky - Romeo and Juliet (overture-fantasia)
Mendelssohn - A Midsummer Night's Dream Op. 61
Arthur Fagen


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Which Opera house?

Some great concerts there but it would be between two for me. I'd love to see the Verdi Requiem live sometime but I think my first choice would probably be the Barber/Gershwin/Schumann, partly because I've never heard the Barber work before.


----------



## Radames

perempe said:


> next season's concerts in the Opera House. which one is your favorite?


2015. november 30.
Brahms - Piano Concerto No. 1 (Sofya Gulyak)
Elgar - Symphony No. 1
Alexander Lazarev

Probably this one. We don't get enough Elgar in concert here - Enigma a lot but not much else.


----------



## perempe

Proms Fanatic said:


> Which Opera house?


Hungarian State Opera House

I'm a season ticket holder!


----------



## Proms Fanatic

perempe said:


> Hungarian State Opera House
> 
> I'm a season ticket holder!


Hmm... might be an excuse to book a holiday in Hungary for 2016!


----------



## Pugg

09/27/2015 , looking very much forward to this. :tiphat:

*Joseph Moog *(piano)
Programme :
Beethoven - Fantasia, op. 77
Tsjaikovski - Sonate in G, op. 37
Godowski - Symphonische Metamorphosen über Johann Strauss' Die Fledermaus
Liszt - Deux légendes, S. 175, LW A219
Liszt - Hexaméron, S. 392 Grandes variations de bravoure sur la marche des Puritains de Bellini


----------



## pianississimo

Next Concert is in London. I'll be travelling down by train in the morning. Probably wandering around the shops and/or the National Gallery in the afternoon and getting to the Southbank for the pre-concert free chamber music concert (Brahms quintet) by the Philharmonia players. Staying overnight and then train home in the morning.

PHILHARMONIA ORCHESTRA
Temirkanov conducts Brahms Symphony No. 2 & Beethoven piano concerto 4
Soloist, Nikolai Lugansky

Carl Maria Von Weber: Overture, Der Freischütz
Ludwig Van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.4
Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.2

<3 The Philharmonia, <3 Temirkanov <3 Lugansky and <3 <3 The programme. Great end to the season!!

Unusually there are quite a few tickets remaining. 
What else is there to do on a (probably) wet Thursday evening in London?

http://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/whatson/philharmonia-25062015-80680?dt=2015-06-25


----------



## Proms Fanatic

Lugansky is great and it also looks like a great programme. I'm sure you'll have a fun time!


----------



## pianississimo

I like the look of this one

http://www.liverpoolphil.com/16736/events-classical-music/petrenkos-shostakovich.html

TWO Shostakovich piano concertos, Prokofiev Classical Symphony and Khachaturian Gayane Suite No.3 which I first heard live a couple of years ago and immediately fell in love with.
It's a great programme!! I've never heard Boris Giltburg play but I've heard a lot of good things about him.
Booking opens next week. I might be tempted. It's an afternoon concert, meaning I could travel to Liverpool and back the same day.
Crazy not to


----------



## arpeggio

I just received a link for the Staunton Music Festival. My wife and I attended it last year and it was awesome. We will not be able to attend this year because we will be visiting our son in California.

The reason we like this festival is because they preform everything for HIP performances to contemporary. Their even doing a performance of _433_!!!! Check out concert on August 20th.

http://www.stauntonmusicfestival.org/summer-festival/


----------



## Vaneyes

London Sinfonietta 15/16

http://www.londonsinfonietta.org.uk/events


----------



## padraic

I'm going to try to attend at least two Philly Orch concerts in 2016.

The first is Haydn 'Drum Roll' and Bruckner 4.
The second is Mahler 8.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, music director and conductor
Thursday, October 29, 2015, 7:30 pm
Hill Auditorium, Ann Arbor, Michigan
Beethoven Symphony No. 5 in c minor, Op. 67 
Mahler Symphony No. 1 ("Titan") 
Link


----------



## Kivimees

The new season begins early:

http://www.concert.ee/hortus-musicus-eng-9291&aid=14619&mid=1797&t=1440536400&f=d


----------



## OldFashionedGirl

September 13. 2015. Heredia Symphony Orchestra (Regional Orchestra).

*Jorge Sarmientos* - Popular Music for Trio
Orchestral MicroPrelude
Two Pieces for String Orchestra
*Stravinsky* - Pulcinella (Suite)
*Schoenberg *- Chamber Symphony No. 1


----------



## gHeadphone

Tonight in Dublin im going to this

www.nch.ie/Online/Bergen-Philharmonic-Orchestra-28Aug15

The Bergen Philharmonic Orchestra playing Mendelssohn, Svendsen and the Rite of Spring by Stravinsky with Alina Ibragimova on violin and i cant wait!


----------



## Taggart

Looking forward to this:


----------



## corndogshuffle

I've got a few ideas lined up. As far as tickets I've actually purchased, the next concert for me is the National Symphony on November 7th at the Kennedy Center in Washington, DC. The program is very simple - Symphony No. 3, Gustav Mahler. My absolute favorite piece of all time, will be my first time hearing it live, November can't come soon enough!


----------



## Guest

I just bought tickets to pianist Daniil Trifonov's recital in Los Angeles on February 26th, 2016.


----------



## Templeton

Looking forward to the new season. Here are my concerts for the next couple of months:

10.9.15: Royal Albert Hall, London

Brahms Symphony No. 3
Schmidt Symphony No. 2

Vienna Philharmonic
Semyon Bychkov conductor

17.9.15: Bridgewater Hall, Manchester

The Hallé
Sir Mark Elder conductor | Sunwook Kim piano

Mussorgsky Khovanshchina: Dawn on the Moscow River | Rachmaninov Piano Concerto No.3 | Rimsky-KorsakovScheherazade: Symphonic Suite 

26.9.15: Bridgewater Hall, Manchester

Manchester Camerata
España
Gábor Takács Nagy conductor | Miloš Karadaglic guitar

Rossini The Barber of Seville: Overture | Chabrier (arr. Simon Parkin) España | Rodrigo Concierto de Aranjuez | Beethoven Symphony No.6 in F major, Op.68, ‘Pastoral’ 

14.10.15: Bridgewater Hall, Manchester

Dresden Philharmonic
International Concert Series
Michael Sanderling conductor | Sol Gabetta cello 

Wagner Overture, Die Meistersinger von Nürnberg | Elgar Cello Concerto | Beethoven Symphony No.3 ‘Eroica’ 

Aye, it's rough up North.


----------



## GioCar

The new season will begin for me with 3 concerts in 5 days. 
My wife will join me. After that, I might risk the divorce...

Friday, Sept. 11, Teatro alla Scala
_Brahms' Piano Concerto No.2_ (Lars Vogt, piano)
_Tchaikovsky's Symphony No.5_
Orchestre de Paris, Paavo Järvi

Monday, Sept. 14, Sant'Alessandro Church in Milan
_Arvo Pärt: Kanon Pokajanen_
_Morton Feldman: Rotkho Chapel_
Estonian Philharmonic Chamber Choir, Kaspars Putniņš

Tuesday, Sept. 15, Teatro alla Scala
_Beethoven's Symphony No.6
Bartók's Bluebeard's Castle_ (unstaged)
Filarmonica della Scala, Alan Gilbert

The Monday's is the one that intrigues me most, but also worries me most for my wife's endurance...


----------



## pianississimo

I will attempt to list my whole 2015/16 season. It takes quite a bit of typing in but it's worth it so I can check I have all the details right.
Although the BBC Proms in London is officially the end of the season in the UK, my only visit to the RAH comes three months after my previous concert in Paris in June. So I count this as the first of my new season. I've got the first part here and will add to it when I get around to it. 

September
St Petersburg Philharmonic, Yuri Temirkanov (conductor), Nikolai Lugansky (piano)
BBC Proms. Royal Albert Hall, London
Tchaikovsky, Francesca da Rimini
Rachmaninov: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor
Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade

Martin Roscoe (piano)
Bradford Cathederal
Haydn Sonata in D major Hob. XVI/37
Brahms Two Rhapsodies Op. 79
Beethoven Sonata in C sharp minor Op. 27/2 Moonlight
Schubert Sonata in B flat Op. 96

Borodin String Quartet
Leeds Howard Assembly Hall 
Tchaikovsky String Quartet No.1, Op. 11
Beethoven String Quartet No.4 in C minor, Op. 18
Borodin String Quartet No.2

Nicola Benedetti: Italy and The Four Seasons Tour
Leeds Town Hall

Tim Ravenscroft (piano). 
Bradford St Georges Hall
Mozart Janacek Chopin

Basel Symphony Orchestra, Dennis Russell Davies (conductor), Elisabeth Leonskaja (piano)
​Leeds Town Hall
Les Six - Marriage at the Eiffel Tower 
Mozart - Piano Concerto No 9 
Stravinsky - The Rite of Spring 

October
Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra. Michael Sanderling (conductor). Andrei Korobeinikov (piano)
​Leeds Town Hall

Wagner - Overture: The Mastersingers of Nuremburg 
Schumann - Piano Concerto 
Beethoven - Symphony No 3 (Eroica) 

ICC. Pascal and Ami Rogé. Piano four hands.
Ilkley Concert Club, Kings Hall, Ilkley
Debussy: Petite Suite 
Satie: Gnossiennes, Nos. 2 & 5, Embryons desseches
Chaminade: Pieces Romantiques, Op.55
Ravel: Sonatine & Rapsodie espagnol
Poulenc:,Sonate
Stravinsky: The Rite of Spring


London Symphony Orchestra. Valeriy Gergiev (conductor), Yefin Bronfman (piano)
Barbican Centre, London 
Bartók Piano Concerto No 2. 
Stravinsky Firebird


Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra. Thomas Carroll (Cello), Michael Sanderling (conductor)
Bradford, St Georges Hall
Wagner Meistersinger Overture
Elgar Cello Concerto
Beethoven Symphony No. 3 Eroica


Orchestra of Opera North with Howard Shelley, (piano, conductor)
Dewsbury Town Hall, Dewsbury
Beethoven, Piano Concerto no. 5 in E flat major "Emperor", Op.73
Tchaikovsky, Symphony no. 4 in F minor, Op.36

Laura Van Der Heijden - Alison Rind
Bradford Cathederal
Beethoven Sonata for Cello and Piano No. 3 in A major Op. 69
Glinka Sonata for Cello and Piano
Rachmaninov Two Pieces for Cello and Piano Op. 2
Rachmaninov Sonata for Cello and Piano in G minor Op 19


The Hallé. Karl-Heinz Steffens (conductor), Jack Liebeck (violin)
Leeds Town Hall
Rossini - Overture: The Silken Ladder 
Dvořák - Violin Concerto 
Vaughan Williams - A London Symphony 


BBC Scottish Symphony Orchestra. Rafael Payare (conductor). Alisa Weilerstein (cello)
Leeds Town Hall
Strauss - Don Juan Listen
Shostakovich - Cello Concerto No 2 
Dvořák - Symphony No 8 

November
Paul Wilson (ten), Louise Winter (mez), Jonathan Fisher (piano)
Ilkley Concert Club
Dvorak Moravian duets, Op.20 & Op.32, Gypsy Songs, Op.55
Janacek The wolf's trail
Janacek	The diary of one who disappeared. Works for cimbalom and choir

Notos Piano Quartet
Sindri Lederer (violin). Kyoungmin Park (viola). Florian Streich (cello). Antonia Köster (piano)
Bradford Cathederal 
Mozart Quartet in G minor K. 478
Schumann Piano Quartet in E flat Op. 47
Brahms Piano Quartet in G minor Op. 25



Brodsky String Quartet
Leeds Howard Assembly Rooms
Shostakovich: String Quartet No.15 in E flat minor, Op. 144
Beethoven: String Quartet No.15 in A minor, Op.132


Prague Symphony Orchestra. Jan Kucera (conductor), Chloë Hanslip (violin)
St Georges Hall, Bradford 
Smetana Sárka
Beethoven Violin Concerto
Dvorák Symphony No. 8


Prague Symphony Orchestra. Pietari Inkinen (conductor). Chloë Hanslip (violin)
Leeds Town Hall 
Smetana - Má Vlast: Šárka 
Beethoven - Violin Concerto 
Sibelius - Symphony No 1 

December
Ilkley Concert Club. Ilkley. Michael Collins (clarinet). Leonard Elschenbroich (cello). Michael McHale (piano)
Beethoven. Trio in Bb major, Op.11 
Brahms. Clarinet Sonata No.2 in Eb major, Op.120 
Beethoven. Cello Sonata No.3 in A major, Op.69 
Brahms. Clarinet Trio in A minor, Op. 114 

Mark Padmore (Tenor), Simon Lepper (piano)
Leeds Howard Assembley Rooms.
SCHUMANN
Liederkreis Op.24

BRAHMS
Es liebt sich so lieblich im Lenze!, Op.71 No.1
Sommerabend, Op.85 No.1
Mondenschein, Op.85 No.2
Der Tod, das ist die kühle Nacht, Op.96 No.1
Es schauen die Blumen Op.96 No.3
Meerfahrt Op.96 No.4

SCHUBERT
An den Mond, D.296
Meeres Stille, D.216
3 Gesänger des Harfners:
Wer sich der Einsamkeit ergibt D.478
Wer nie sein Brot mit Tränen ***, D.479 
An die Türen will ich schleichen, D.450
An Schwager Kronos, D.369 

WOLF
Der Rattenfänger
Spottlied aus Wilhelm Meister
Blumengruss
Gleich und gleich
Phänomen
Anakreons Grab
Ob der Koran von Ewigkeit sei?
Trunken müssen wir alle sein!
So lang man nüchtern ist
Sie haben wegen der Trunkenheit
Was in der Schenke waren heute

Soh-Yon Kim (violin) Maksim Stsura (piano)
Bradford Chamber Music Season at Bradford Cathederal
Beethoven Sonata for Violin and Piano Op. 47 Kreutzer
Chausson Poème
Fauré Sonata for Violin and Piano No. 1 in A


The Halle. Louis Langré (conductor). Alexander Gavrylyuk (piano)
Bradford St Georges Hall
Mendelssohn Overture: The Hebrides Fingal’s Cave
Schumann Piano Concerto in A minor
Berlioz Symphonie Fantastique

January onwards....


----------



## Vaneyes

pianississimo said:


> October
> Dresden Philharmonic Orchestra. Michael Sanderling (conductor). Andrei Korobeinikov (piano)
> Leeds Town Hall
> 
> Wagner - Overture: The Mastersingers of Nuremburg
> Schumann - Piano Concerto
> Beethoven - Symphony No 3 (Eroica)


A few days after, recital in London...

_*LONDON** 06.10.2015*_
_*Andrei Korobeinikov (piano) in a duo with Vadim Repin (violin) and solo*_
_*Wigmore Hall*_
_*Schnittke, Prokofiev, Bartók, Brahms*_


----------



## gHeadphone

pianississimo said:


> I will attempt to list my whole 2015/16 season. It takes quite a bit of typing in but it's worth it so I can check I have all the details right.
> Although the BBC Proms in London is officially the end of the season in the UK, my only visit to the RAH comes three months after my previous concert in Paris in June. So I count this as the first of my new season. I've got the first part here and will add to it when I get around to it.
> 
> September
> St Petersburg Philharmonic, Yuri Temirkanov (conductor), Nikolai Lugansky (piano)
> BBC Proms. Royal Albert Hall, London
> ..............


Wow that is some list, are you performing/attending or a mix?


----------



## Kivimees

Johannes Brahms, German Requiem on Sept. 18

A couple of guests from ptr-land in the performance:

http://www.concert.ee/etendus-eng-9533&aid=14360&mid=1797


----------



## pianississimo

Vaneyes said:


> A few days after, recital in London...
> 
> _*LONDON** 06.10.2015*_
> _*Andrei Korobeinikov (piano) in a duo with Vadim Repin (violin) and solo*_
> _*Wigmore Hall*_
> _*Schnittke, Prokofiev, Bartók, Brahms*_


I'd love to but I've spent all my holidays on concerts this year and don't have enough left for a Tuesday in London 
Also I have (local) concerts on the Wednesday, Friday and Saturday of that week!!
If you're in London then you should go. Repin is just wonderful!! I haven't heard Korobeinikov yet but I've heard good things about him.


----------



## pianississimo

gHeadphone said:


> Wow that is some list, are you performing/attending or a mix?


Alas, nobody would pay to hear me play the piano!! Pay me to go away maybe!!

Most of my concerts are local. I'm still fairly new to classical music and subscribe to local concert seasons with perhaps one longer trip each month - mostly around the UK and occasionally overseas. I went to Dublin once. I love your concert hall. Very friendly people.


----------



## gHeadphone

pianississimo said:


> Alas, nobody would pay to hear me play the piano!! Pay me to go away maybe!!
> 
> Most of my concerts are local. I'm still fairly new to classical music and subscribe to local concert seasons with perhaps one longer trip each month - mostly around the UK and occasionally overseas. I went to Dublin once. I love your concert hall. Very friendly people.


Ha, glad to hear, Irish people are usually very welcoming. The concert hall here is great, let me know if you plan to come over again soon!


----------



## pianississimo

ah, there's obviously a time limit on Edit.
never mind... Here's January to July.
*January.*
Leeds Town Hall
National Youth Orchestra of Great Britain, Nicholas Collon (conductor), Tai Murray (violin)
Tchaikovsky - Hamlet 
Korngold - Violin Concerto
Prokofiev - Symphony No 5

Bradford. St Georges Hall.
The Halle. Jamie Phillips (Conductor), Malin Christensson (Sop)
J. Strauss II - Various works
(NOT a Strauss fan, but this is my local concert hall and they need the support. I'll be ready for some live music after the Xmas break!!)

Ilkley Concert Club
RACHEL PODGER (Violin), MARCIN SWIATKIEWICZ (Harpsichord)
Perla barocca
Works by Fontana, Castello, Corelli, Scarlatti and JS Bach

Liverpool Philharmonic Hall
Petrenko's Shostakovich. Royal Liverpool PO. V. Petrenko (conductor), B Giltburg (piano)
Prokofiev Classical Symphony
Shostakovich Piano Concerto No.2 & No.1
Khachaturian Gayane Suite No.3

Leeds Town Hall
Royal Liverpool PO. V. Petrenko (conductor), B Giltburg (piano)
Tchaikovsky - Capriccio Italien
Shostakovich - Piano Concerto No 2
Prokofiev - Symphony No 1 (Classical)
Khachaturian - Suite: Gayane

Bradford Cathederal (Chamber Season)
Emma Johnson - John Lenehan (Clarinet & Piano)
Brahms Sonata for Clarinet and Piano Op. 120 No. 2
Weber Grand Duo Concertante
Bax Sonata for Clarinet and Piano
Rachmaninov Vocalise
Templeton Bach Goes to Town
Bernstein Riffs

*February.*
Leeds Town Hall
European Union Chamber Orchestra
Hans-Peter Hofmann (dir), Martin James Bartlett (piano)
Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No 3 
Vivaldi - Concerto for Two Oboes 
Mozart - Piano Concerto No 12 
Liszt - Angelus! Prayer to the Guardian Angels 
Haydn - Symphony No 55 (Schoolmaster)
Ilkley Concert Club
BRODSKY STRING QUARTET 
Borodin Scherzo in D major 
Shostakovich	String Quartet No.2 in A major, Op.68 
Beethoven String Quartet in E minor, Op.59,No.2

Leeds Town Hall
Polish National Radio Symphony Orchestra, Alexander Liebreich (conductor), Nikolai Demidenko (piano)
Adams - The Chairman Dances 
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No 1 
Penderecki - Chaconne 
Brahms - Symphony No 3

Théâtre des Champs-Elysées, Paris, France.
Nikolai Lugansky (piano)
Schubert Impromptus op. 142 No. 1 and No.3 D. 935
Beethoven Sonata No. 30 op. 109
Rachmaninoff Six Moments Musicaux op. 16

Leeds Town Hall. Juanjo Mena (conductor), Augustin Hadelich (violin)
Smetana - Má Vlast: Vltava 
Bartók - Violin Concerto No 2 
Dvořák - Symphony No 9 (From the New World)

*March*
Leeds Town Hall
Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra & Leeds Festival Chorus
Simon Wright (conductor),Leticia Moreno (violin), Rebecca Evans (soprano),Jennifer Johnston (mezzo), Ben Johnson (tenor), David Soar (bass),
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto
Tippett - A Child of our Time

Ilkley Concert Club
KAMMERPHILHARMONIE EUROPA. Chamber ensemble
Kirill Gusarov (trumpet) , Michael Gerswin (violin) 
Hummel Concerto for trumpet & orch. in Eb major 
JS Bach Concert for violin & orch. in A minor 
Holst St Paul's Suite, Op.29 
Faure Pavane, Op.50 
Mozart Divertimento in F major, K138

*April*
The Anvil, Basingstoke
Philharmonia Orchestra
Yuri Temirkanov (conductor)
Nikolai Lugansky (piano)
Beethoven Overture: Coriolan
Brahms Piano Concerto no. 1
Elgar Enigma Variations

London, Royal Festival Hall
Philharmonia Orchestra
Yuri Temirkanov (conductor)
Nikolai Lugansky (piano)
Carl Maria Von Weber: Overture, Der Freischütz
Ludwig Van Beethoven: Piano Concerto No.4
Johannes Brahms: Symphony No.2

Ilkley Concert Club
CRAIG OGDEN (Guitar), CARDUCCI QUARTET
Boccherini Quintet for guitar in D major. No.4 'Fandango' 
Mozart	String Quartet in Bb major, K458 'The Hunt'
Castelnuovo-Tedesco	Quintet for guitar, Op.143

Perth, Scotland
Royal Scottish National Orchestra
Alexander Lazarev (conductor)
Nikolai Lugansky (piano)
Rachmaninov Caprice bohémien
Prokofiev Piano Concerto No4 (for the Left Hand)
Prokofiev Suite from Cinderella

Edinburgh, Scotland
(same as Perth above)

Glasgow, Scotland
(Same as Perth above)

Dewsbury Town Hall
Huddersfield Philharmionic Orchestra, Robert Guy (conductor), Slava Sidorenko (piano)
Wagner Overture - Tannhauser
Gershwin Piano Concerto in F major
Rachmaninov Symphony No 2

*May*
Ilkley Concert Club
Angela Hewitt (piano) D)
JS Bach Partita No.2 in C minor, BWV 826 
Haydn	Sonata in B minor, Hob.XVI:32
Haydn	Fantasia in C major, Hob.XVII:4	
Schubert	Sonata in A minor, D.784
JS Bach	Chromatic Fantasy and Fugue, BWV 903

Leeds Town Hall
Moscow State Symphony Orchestra, Pavel Kogan (conductor), John Lill (piano)
Shostakovich - Festive Overture
Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No 2 
Shostakovich - Symphony No 5

Edinburgh, Scotland
Royal Scottish National Orchestra, Peter Oundjian (Conductor), Nikolai Lugansky (Piano)
Prokofiev Piano Concerto No2
Shostakovich Symphony No8
Glasgow (Same as Edinburgh above)
Dundee (same as Edinburgh above) (IF I can get a train from Glasgow on a Sunday!)

*June*
Leeds Town Hall
Orchestra of Opera North, Leeds Festival Chorus, Leeds Philharmonic Chorus & Bradford Catholic Youth Choir
David Hill - conductor 
Lee Bisset - soprano
Katherine Broderick - soprano
Kate Valentine - soprano
Sarah Castle - mezzo soprano
Madeleine Shaw - mezzo soprano
Peter Wedd - tenor
Michael Druiett - bass
Andrew Foster Williams - baritone

Mahler - Symphony No 8 (Symphony of a Thousand).

Saffron Hall, Saffron Walden
Leonidas Kavakos (violin), Gautier Capuçon (cello), Nikolai Lugansky (piano)

Brahms Piano Trio No.1 in B major Op.8
Brahms Piano Trio No.2 in C major Op.87
Brahms Piano Trio No.3 in C minor Op.101

*July*
Wigmore Hall, London
Nikolai Lugansky (piano), Alexandr Kniazev (cello)
(programme TBA January 2016)

If you are interested in any of the above concerts. Links here.
Leeds International Concert Season
Bradford Classical Music Season
Ilkley Concert Club
Saffron Hall
Anvil Arts, Basingstoke
Royal Scottish National Orchestra


----------



## Templeton

Some terrific concerts there,Pianississimo, one or two of which I will be attending elsewhere. In particular, I note that you will be listening to the young violinist, Augustin Hadelich, whom I heard perform Sibelius's Violin Concerto, earlier this year. You are in for a real treat, as along with the recent performance of the Vienna Philharmonic Orchestra, at the Royal Albert Hall, which I described on the Proms forum, his performance was the best I have ever heard. I will also be attending the same concert but in Manchester.


----------



## pianississimo

It's a great programme. I forgot to put the orchestra on that one and it's too late to edit. It's the BBC Philharmonic Orchestra.

So many highlights in this season. A couple of visits south, a flying visit to Paris and a tour of Scotland. 
Locally I'm really looking forward to some quartets coming up. The Brodsky and the Borodin Quartets and a recital by Angela Hewitt who's coming to our little concert club on the borders of the Yorkshire moors.
Leeds has a fine season again. Bradford's 150th orchestral season is a bit cut short due to work going on to restore the oldest still operating concert hall in the UK. Bradford Chamber music season kicked off on Friday night in Bradford Cathedral with a very nice recital from Martin Roscoe of Beethoven, Haydn, Brahms and finishing with a breathtaking performance of Schubert's D960 B-flat major sonata.


----------



## papsrus

Wow! ... That is some concert lineup. I've got just one lined up so far, way off in the distant future:

March 2
Vienna Philharmonic, Valery Gergiev

Wagner -- Parsifal: Prelude
Wagner -- Parsifal: Good Friday Spell
Tchaikovsky -- Manfred Symphony

Hayes Hall, Naples, Florida

It's Vienna's first ever performance in Florida. They're scheduled to come back in 2017, 2018. 

I figured early subscribers would have gobbled up all the close seats, but I noticed tonight as I was foraging around online that single ticket sales had opened and I was able to snag fifth row, dead center. Expensive, but I'm picking my spots this season and going for broke (figuratively, if not quite literally). This concert was at the top of my list.


----------



## Pugg

Almost :Joseph Moog at the Concertgebouw Amsterdam 
September 27 th

Musici
Joseph Moog (piano)
Programma
Beethoven - Fantasia, op. 77
Tsjaikovski - Sonate in G, op. 37
Godowski - Symphonische Metamorphosen über Johann Strauss' Die Fledermaus
Liszt - Deux légendes, S. 175, LW A219
Liszt - Hexaméron, S. 392 Grandes variations de bravoure sur la marche des Puritains de Bellini


----------



## Radames

I'm skipping opening night in Ottawa tonight. Trying to slow down. They have a new director - Alexander Shelly. Mahler's 4th tonight. I will be in Montreal tomorrow for Rachmaninoff 2nd Symphony and the Sibelius Violin Concerto. Great stuff!


----------



## Tomas

Carmina Burana and Rachmaninoff's Paganini Variations at Melbourne Town Hall (27th Sep 5pm)

The pianist, Stefan Cassomenos was the runner up of the International 2013 Beethoven Competition. Having heard him play before and having heard the premier of his Requiem last month, his passion and inspirational playing is simply incredible. Rachmaninoff's Paganini Variations is one of my favourite pieces too. Very excited!

Then there is the monumental Carmina Burana by Carl Orff. There is a great deal more within this work than just the 'O Fortuna' chorus which opens and closes the piece. I'm particularly looking forward to the soprano solos, the tenor 'roasted swan', 'In taberna' and the last ~10 minutes. Basically everything.

The Royal Melbourne Philharmonic Orchestra and Choir is one of the finest hidden musical gems found in Melbourne. In my opinion, their performances are definitely on par with the Melbourne Symphony's, and always feature the very best Australian singers. I'd definitely recommend going see them if you're in Melbourne- and ticket prices are more affordable than the MSO.

To say I'm looking forward to this concert is an understatement!


----------



## Radames

Rare rare concert opera performance of Massenet's Le Cid coming up tomorrow in Boston. Saturday the New Hampshire Philharmonic is debuting in their new home in Derry NH - they used to play at the historic Palace theater in Manchester. Violinist David Kim, Concertmaster of The Philadelphia Orchestra, will be playing the Tchaikovsky concerto. Then Sunday there are a couple of concerts in Montreal - the Metropolitan Orchestra under Nézet-Séguin will play the Bruckner 2nd Symphony. Than at night there will be a choral concert :

Brahms, Motet Schaffe in mir, Gott, ein rein Herz, op. 29, no. 2
Mendelssohn, Verleih uns Frieden gnädiglich (prayer after Luther)
Penderecki, Work for a cappella choir – North American premiere
Penderecki, Missa brevis
_
Tormis, Curse upon Iron
Bernstein, Chichester Psalms – version for organ, percussion and harp

A nice 4 concert weekend.


----------



## Pugg

Tonight :

*Rotterdams Philharmonisch - Beethoven en Mozart
*

Start ; 20.15 uur

Main hall

Beethoven - Pianoconcert nr.4
Mendelssohn - Ouverture 'Die Hebriden'
Mozart - Symfonie nr.40

Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
o.l.v. Jirí Belohlávek - dirigent
m.m.v. Hannes Minnaar piano


----------



## Radames

Montreal tonight:Yan-Pascal Tortelier, conductor, Vilde Frang, violin

Berlioz, Le Corsaire, Overture

Korngold, Violin Concerto in D major, op. 35 

Franck, Symphony in D minor


----------



## papsrus

Radames said:


> Montreal tonight:Yan-Pascal Tortelier, conductor, Vilde Frang, violin
> 
> Berlioz, Le Corsaire, Overture
> 
> Korngold, Violin Concerto in D major, op. 35
> 
> Franck, Symphony in D minor


Say hello to the border guards ...


----------



## DeepR

Krystian Zimerman playing Schubert Sonata D. 959 and D. 960 in the city where I work. 

Give me 3 likes and I'll go.


----------



## nightscape

New season!

Sunday, October 4th 2015
Philadelphia Orchestra
Yannick Nézet-Séguin - Conductor
Daniil Trifonov - Piano

*Ravel* - Une Barque sur l'océan
*Rachmaninoff* - Piano Concerto No. 4

INTERMISSION

*Rimsky-Korsakov* - Sheherazade


----------



## Radames

Berlioz Te Deum tonight in Portland. Long drive - I hope I don't hit a moose!


----------



## dzc4627

Seeing the Rite of Spring tomorrow night at the Disney Concert Hall w/ LA Phil!! Dudamel....!!! hope he rushes the last dance to hell


----------



## omega

(Not live, but at the cinema)
*Mozart*
_Le Nozze di Figaro_
Franz Welter-Möst
E. Schrott, M. Jankova, M. Volle, M. Hartelius, etc.
Recorded at the Zurich Opera House


----------



## Pugg

_Tonight in Amsterdam_:

*Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest*
*John Adams* (dirigent)
*Leila Josefowicz* (viool)
Programma
J. Adams - Tromba Lontana, Fanfare for Orchestra
J. Adams - Dr. Atomic Symphony
J. Adams - Scheherazade.2 _Written for the Royl Concertgebouw orchestra 
_
(In opdracht van Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest en het Koninklijk Concertgebouw)


----------



## trazom

Next week at the Disney Concert Hall I'll be seeing Andras Schiff conduct and perform with the LA Philharmonic a Mozart&Haydn themed concert featuring:

Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 25, K. 503 
Haydn: Mass in C major, Hob. XXII: 9 (Missa in tempore belli) 
Schubert: Both versions of Schubert's Serenade for alto voice and chorus, and then Widerschein, Fischerweise, Totengräbers Heimweh and Der blinde Knabe.


----------



## Taggart

Norwich Baroque run a competition for "new Baroque". However, for reasons of objectivity in judging, members of the ensemble are not permitted to enter, which is particularly hard for those who like to compose their own music. So, on this occasion, David Morgan, their harpsichord player has been given an opportunity to present his concerto for 3 violins "The quest for the impartial cadence." Looks like fun - also explains the mysterious Morgan in the list of composers.


----------



## padraic

I'm excited to say I will be attending a performance of Mahler's 8th symphony in Philadelphia in March. It is being performed in honor of the 100th anniversary of the USA premiere of this work, which was performed by the Philadelphia Orchestra under the baton of Leopold Stokowski on March 2, 1916.


----------



## Kivimees

Our local orchestra gives us Brahms, Sibelius and Berg featuring Nils-Erik Sparf (from ptr-land) on November 13:

http://www.concert.ee/sibelius-eng-9549&aid=14391&mid=1797&t=1447365600&f=d


----------



## Pugg

*Tonight:*

* Rotterdams Philharmonisch* - 
Datum. vrijdag 30 oktober 2015
Aanvang/ 20.15 uur

Tsjaikovski - Francesca da Rimini
Sjostakovitsj - Celloconcert nr.2
Prokofjev - Symfonie nr.7

Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
*Yannick Nézet-Séguin* - :tiphat:
*Truls Mørk* cello


----------



## SixFootScowl

Just ordered tickets to Beethoven's 6th next April. Detroit Symphony Orchestra. Details Here.


----------



## perempe

Sunday's concert:
Prokofiev - Romeo and Julia (selections from Suites 1-3?)
Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
Mussorgsky - Pictures at an Exhibition
Wiener Symphoniker/Dutoit


----------



## Vaneyes

_Southbank Centre's International Chamber Music Series, Nov. 6_

Viktoria Mullova interview -

http://www.theguardian.com/music/2015/nov/02/facing-the-music-viktoria-mullova-violinist


----------



## Pugg

*Rotterdams Philharmonisch *

*Friday 6 november 2015 20.15 uur*

*Britten* - Vioolconcert
*Shostakovitch* - Symfonie nr.5

Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest

Jaap van Zweden - conductor 
Simone Lamsma violin


----------



## Kivimees

Picked up the tickets this afternoon: Nordic Symphony Orchestra (Anu Tali conducting)

http://www.concert.ee/pohjamaade-sumfooniaorkester-eng&aid=15169&mid=1797&t=1449007200&f=d


----------



## Pugg

Just received an e-mail; *won *two tickets for:

*13 NOV 2015.
Main hall
Het Concertgebouw*

_ Chamber Orchestra of Europe
_
*Bernard Haitink* -conductor 
*Gautier Capuçon* - cello
Program :

R. Schumann - First symphony op. 38 'Frühling'

R. Schumann - Cello concert in a, op. 129

R. Schumann - Fourt symphony in d, op. 120


----------



## Vaneyes

2016 BBC Proms Australia

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=3422


----------



## Bayreuth

I have several plans for the future. Two of them are already a reality

*1. November 18th, Auditorio Nacional, Madrid*
Abraham Samino, piano
L. v. Beethoven (1770-1827)
Sonata nº 23, Op. 57 "Appassionata"

F. Chopin (1810-1849)
Ballade no 4, Op. 52

I. Albéniz (1860-1909)
Suite Iberia, Corpus Christi en Sevilla

Trío Pedrell
D. Shostakovich (1906-1975)
Piano Trio no 1 in C minor, Op. 8

J. Brahms (1833-1897)
Piano Trio no 1 in B major, Op. 8

*2. January 1st, St. Martin in the Fields, London*
Handel - Arrival of the Queen of Sheba
Mozart - Eine Kleine Nachtmusik
Pachelbel - Canon and Gigue in D
Bach - Concerto for Oboe and Violin
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons

Festive Orchestra of London
Catherine Manson Violin/Director
Katharina Spreckelsen Oboe

Also, I intend to go to see Parsifal at the Teatro Real of Madrid and I doubt between a) spending 40 euros in seeing Paul Lewis/Grigory Sokolov perform a yet-undetermined program or b) spending 25 seeing the Orquesta Nacional de España performing Shostakovich's Fifth (probably my favourite symphony) or c) doing both


----------



## perempe

concert in Miskolc on 30th
Bartók - Hungarian sketches
Brahms - Violin Concerto, Op.77 (with Kristóf Baráti)
Rachmaninoff - Symphony No.2, Op.27
---
same day, Opera House (Budapest):
Brahms - Piano Concerto No.1, Op.15 (with Sofya Gulyak)
Elgar - Symphony No.1, Op.55

which do you prefer?


----------



## Pugg

Date 4 December 2015

20.15 uur
Mani hall

*Ravel* - Le tombeau de Couperin
*Poulenc* - Organ concerto
*Saint-Saëns* - Symphony nr.3 'Organ symphony'

*Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest*
o.l.v. Stéphane Denève - dirigent
m.m.v. Olivier Latry orgel


----------



## Cavaradossi

Just received my tickets for this one. I've seen Maestro Dudamel conduct several times now, always a thrill.

*Los Angeles Philharmonic
Gustavo Dudamel*, conductor

*Mahler*: Symphony No. 3 in D minor

March 13, 2016 
David Geffen Hall, Lincoln Center, New York City


----------



## SixFootScowl

I'm going to Messiah tomorrow evening at Hill Auditorium on the University of Michigan campus.


----------



## Radames

A real rarity this weekend at Bard College. The Conservatory Orchestra will be playing Vítězslav Novák’s "In the Tatra Mountains"


----------



## Guest

These three piano recitals ought to be awe-inspiring! I have pretty good seats for all three:

Jan 24 Denis Matsuev San Francisco
Feb 11 Igor Levit San Francisco
Feb 26 Daniil Trifinov Los Angeles


----------



## Pugg

Friday coming 11/12 : at the Amsterdam ConcertGebouw

Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest

_Andris Nelsons_ - dirigent

_Baiba Skride_ - viool
Programme

Britten - Vioolconcert in d, op. 15

Ravel - Le tombeau de Couperin

Ravel - Daphnis et Chloé, tweede suite


----------



## perempe

Messiah, HWV 56 (Handel) 2 weeks later
Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra/Hungarian State Opera Choir
conductor: Paul Goodwin

soloists:
Malin Christensson, Gabriella Balga, Tibor Szappanos, István Kovács


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

MARIINSKY BALLET PRESENTS: GLAZUNOV'S RAYMONDA!!!!!

Feb. 23-28 in Washington DC's Kennedy Center.

Will buy a ticket very soon, cuz good seats are running out on the nights I can go.


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> MARIINSKY BALLET PRESENTS: GLAZUNOV'S RAYMONDA!!!!!
> 
> Feb. 23-28 in Washington DC's Kennedy Center.
> 
> Will buy a ticket very soon, cuz good seats are running out on the nights I can go.


Yep, I'm working on it too.


----------



## Huilunsoittaja

Orfeo said:


> Yep, I'm working on it too.


Bought it now!!! The Wednesday night performance! What night will you go?


----------



## Orfeo

Huilunsoittaja said:


> Bought it now!!! The Wednesday night performance! What night will you go?


I want to see if I can go on Friday or Saturday.


----------



## Pugg

*Amsterdam: Concertgebouw

Monday 14 December 2015 | 20:15
*

*Cecilia Bartoli - mezzosopraan

Rolando Villazón - tenor*

Orchestra La Scintilla

Ada Pesch - viool/leiding
Programma

Mozart - Ouverture (uit 'Così fan tutte', KV 588)

Mozart - Si mostra la sorte, KV 209

Mozart - Aria 'Chi sà, chi sà, qual sia', KV 582

Mozart - Fra gli amplessi in pochi istanti (uit 'Così fan tutte', KV 588)

Rossini - Ouverture (uit 'La Cenerentola')

Donizetti - Una furtiva lagrima (uit 'L'elisir d'amore')

Rossini - Nacqui all'affano, non più mesta (uit 'La Cenerentola')

Donizetti - Una parola, Adina (uit 'L'elisir d'amore')

Donizetti - Chiedi all'aura lusinghiera (uit 'L'elisir d'amore')

Bellini - Hoboconcert in Es

Bellini - Torna, vezzosa Fillide

Rossini - Ouverture (uit 'La scala di seta')

Rossini - Aria 'Assisa al piè d'un salice' (uit 'Otello')

Rossini - Aria 'Deh calma, o ciel, nel sonno' (uit 'Otello')

Rossini - Eccomi giunto inosservato (uit 'Otello')

Rossini - Non arrestare il colpo (uit 'Otello')

Rossini - Notte per me funesta (uit 'Otello')


----------



## Radames

World premiere of the Torke Piano Concerto with Albany Symphony tonight. Joyce Yang playing so even if I don't like the music I will like the player. She's such a cutie!


----------



## corndogshuffle

Birthday gift for me - going to see the Baltimore Symphony on January 15th with a few of my cousins. Great program. 

Starts out with Academic Festival Overture, which I've been lucky enough to play before. 
Second half ends with the Christopher Rouse Oboe Concerto, which I have never heard but I believe will be all kinds of fun. 

Second half... Beethoven 3! Speaks for itself!


----------



## perempe

Cool concert in September in Budapest:
Mendelssohn - The Hebrides, Op. 26
Mendelssohn - Violin Concerto in E Minor, Op. 64
Bruckner - Symphony No. 4 
London Philharmonic Orchestra, Vladimir Jurowski

shall I go?
---
March concert at MüPa
Strauss - Wiener Philharmoniker Fanfare, TrV 248
Haydn - Trumpet Concerto in E-flat major, Hob.VIIe:1
Bruckner - Symphony No. 8
Pannon Philharmonic Orchestra

uncommon pairing? I'm not a Haydn fan, but I consider this for the concerto.
I've already heard the symphony in 2014 in a concert. (I really liked it.)


----------



## Pugg

*How cool is this: Woensdag 30 maart 2016 | 20:15*

I do have my tickets , best seats in the house 

*Renée Fleming *- soprano

Hartmut Höll - piano
Programme

R. Schumann - Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42

Rachmaninoff - In de stilte van de geheime nacht, nr. 3 (uit 'Zes liederen', op. 4)

Rachmaninoff - Ne poy, krasavitsa, pri mne (uit 'Zes romances', op. 4)

Rachmaninoff - De waterlelie, nr. 1 (uit 'Zes liederen', op. 8)

Rachmaninoff - Schemering, nr. 3 (uit 'Twaalf liederen', op. 21)

Rachmaninoff - Lentebeekjes, nr. 11 (uit 'Twaalf romances', op. 14)

Dutilleux - Le temps l'horloge, nr. 1 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')

Dutilleux - Le masque, nr. 2 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')

Dutilleux - Le dernier poème, nr. 3 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')

Dutilleux - Enivrez-vous, nr. 5 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')

R. Strauss - Das Bächlein, nr. 1 (uit 'Drie liederen, op. 88', op. 88)

R. Strauss - Ruhe, meine Seele, nr. 1 (uit 'Vier Lieder', op. 27)

R. Strauss - Allerseelen, nr. 8 (uit 'Acht Gedichte aus Letzte Blätter', op. 10)

R. Strauss - Meinem Kinde, nr. 3 (uit 'Sechs Lieder', op. 37)

R. Strauss - Die heiligen drei Könige aus Morgenland, nr. 6 (uit 'Sechs Lieder', op. 56)


----------



## KenOC

Just bought tickets for what looks like a very interesting recital by Gabriela Martinez, a Venezuelan pianist. I haven't heard her; we're going mostly based on the program, which looks interesting indeed:

•Rachmaninoff - Moment Musicaux Op. 16 No. 1
•Dan Visconti - Amplified Soul (written for Gabriela)
•Beethoven - Piano Sonata Op. 10 No. 3
•Samuel Barber - Ballade
•Mason Bates - White Lies for Lomax
•Szymanowski - Variations in B flat minor Op. 3

I was surprised to find a lot of seats already sold for this somewhat obscure program, which is still almost a month off! Is anybody here familiar with Ms. Martinez?

http://tinyurl.com/zh26ur


----------



## perempe

a cool concert in April in Miskolc
Verdi - La forza del destino overture
Puccini - Manon Lescaut intermezzo
Respighi - Fontane di Roma
Bizet-Shchedrin - Carmen Suite
Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra
conductor: Tamás Gál


----------



## Pugg

Tonight:

*Rotterdam Philharmonic orchestra 
*

Date; vrijdag 22 januari 2016
Aanvang ; 20.15 uur

Main hall

Sibelius - En saga
Rimski-Korsakov - Suite 'De Gouden Haan'
Stravinsky - Petroesjka

*Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest*
o.l.v. Valery Gergiev - dirigent


----------



## GioCar

Jan 31, Feb 2 & 4 (I'm going the 31)

Brahms: A German Requiem
Teatro alla Scala Orchestra & Chorus, Bernard Haitink


Quite excited, I've never seen Haitink live. AFAIK he's having his debut at La Scala. Better late than never


----------



## Radames

The Orchestre National de France is touring North America. Carnegie Hall tonight. They were in Boston Sunday and Ottawa Monday. I missed them due to a kidney stone. Big bummer. Stone is gone now anyway. Probably be at the McGill University Montreal Opera production of L'elisir d'amore tonight or tomorrow.


----------



## perempe

next concert in Hungarian State Opera three weeks later:
Enescu: Romanian Rhapsody No. 2
Kurtág: ....concertante.... opus 42
Dvořák: Symphony No. 9 (From the New World)

CONDUCTOR:
Lawrence Foster

FEATURING:
Hiromi Kikuchu - violin
Ken Hakii - viola





I found it with the same musicians.


----------



## Pugg

Rotterdams Philharmonic

Date; vrijdag 5 februari 2016
Aanvang; 20.15 uur

*Mozart *- Ouverture Don Giovanni
*Tsjaikovski* - Pianoconcert nr.1
*Dvorák* - Symfonie nr.7

Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
o.l.v. Rafael Payare - dirigent
m.m.v. *Mariam Batsashvili *piano


----------



## Taggart




----------



## hpowders

^^^^Nothing like that in Tampa.


----------



## scratchgolf

Pugg said:


> Rotterdams Philharmonic
> 
> Date; vrijdag 5 februari 2016
> Aanvang; 20.15 uur
> 
> *Mozart *- Ouverture Don Giovanni
> *Tsjaikovski* - Pianoconcert nr.1
> *Dvorák* - Symfonie nr.7
> 
> Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
> o.l.v. Rafael Payare - dirigent
> m.m.v. *Mariam Batsashvili *piano


That's a dream concert for me. Enjoy!


----------



## Templeton

After a few months break, back to the concert hall next week, in Liverpool, for:

Mozart Violin Concerto No.5 ‘Turkish’
Bruckner Symphony No.9

Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
Sir Andrew Davis conductor
Esther Yoo violin

Performances of Bruckner are relatively rare up here, so really looking forward to this one.

Then, later this month, over to Manchester, with my thirteen year old daughter for:

BBC Philharmonic

Smetana Má Vlast – ‘Vltava’ 
Bartók Viola Concerto No. 2 
Dvorák Symphony No. 9

Juanjo Mena conductor | Augustin Hadelich violin

I'm particularly looking forward to seeing Augustin Hadelich, whom I saw last year, performing Sibelius's Violin Concerto. It was a sensational performance, reminiscent of David Oistrakh, so I have high hopes.


----------



## Pugg

Tonight:

* Beethoven - Missa solemnis*

Collegium Vocale Gent en Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
o.l.v. Philippe Herreweghe - dirigent
m.m.v. Carolyn Sampson sopraan
Ann Hallenberg alt
Benjamin Hulett tenor
Florian Boesch bas


----------



## hpowders

Templeton said:


> After a few months break, back to the concert hall next week, in Liverpool, for:
> 
> Mozart Violin Concerto No.5 'Turkish'
> Bruckner Symphony No.9
> 
> Royal Liverpool Philharmonic Orchestra
> Sir Andrew Davis conductor
> Esther Yoo violin
> 
> Performances of Bruckner are relatively rare up here, so really looking forward to this one.
> 
> Then, later this month, over to Manchester, with my thirteen year old daughter for:
> 
> BBC Philharmonic
> 
> Smetana Má Vlast - 'Vltava'
> Bartók Viola Concerto No. 2
> Dvorák Symphony No. 9
> 
> Juanjo Mena conductor | Augustin Hadelich violin
> 
> I'm particularly looking forward to seeing Augustin Hadelich, whom I saw last year, performing Sibelius's Violin Concerto. It was a sensational performance, reminiscent of David Oistrakh, so I have high hopes.


Lucky you! In Tampa, all I get is Taylor Swift.


----------



## Pugg

*Amsterdam, Concertgebouw, 16 maart 2016, 19.30
*

*Bach - Matthaeus Passion *

Pieter-Jan Leusink conducting

The Bach Choir & Orchestra of the Netherlands
Robert Luts Evangelist
Henk van Heijnsbergen Christus
Olga Zinovieva sopraan
Jana Mamonova sopraan
Sytse Buwalda countertenor
Martinus Leusink tenor
Jasper Schweppe bas


----------



## Centropolis

*Upcoming Concerts*

I just wanted to say that I am very excited I got tickets to see Marc-André Hamelin, Paul Lewis, and Valentina Lisitsa in the next few months.

I hope they don't cancel Valentina Lisitsa this time. She just needs to keep a low-profile for a couple of months.


----------



## Pugg

*Rotterdams Philharmonisch -Jaap Van Zweden*

*Date 3 maart 2016*

Uitverkocht = Completely sold out

Keuris - 3 Preludes
Tsjaikovski - Rococo-variaties voor cello en orkest
Tsjaikovski - Symfonie 'Manfred'

Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
o.l.v. Jaap van Zweden - dirigent
m.m.v. Floris Mijnders cello


----------



## Xaltotun

Tomorrow - Hannu Lintu & Finnish Radio Symphony Orchestra: Mendelssohn - _Elias_!!!

I'm pretty excited about this!!! A Romantic Oratorio is not your everyday snack!!!


----------



## Guest

*Mischa/Lily Maisky May 9th:*

BRUCH Kol Nidre
BACH Sonata No. 3 in G minor
BEEHOVEN Sonata No. 2 in F minor, Op. 5 No. 2
BRITTEN Sonata in C Major, Op. 65
PIAZZOLLA Le Grand Tango

*Nelson Freire May 12th:*

BACH Partita No. 4 in D Major
BEETHOVEN Sonata in A-flat Major, Op. 110
SHOSTAKOVICH 3 Dances, Op. 1
RACHMANINOV Two Preludes
CHOPIN Sonata No. 3 in B minor


----------



## perempe

sad news here. the Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra reduced it's number of concerts for the next season.


----------



## Classical Performances

*Werther*

I will be visiting the Boston Lyric Opera this weekend to watch Massenet's "Werther". Looking forward to it.

Bryan
Classicalperformances.com


----------



## Pugg

*How cool is this: Woensdag 30 March 2016*

I do have my tickets , best seats in the house 

*Renée Fleming *- soprano

Hartmut Höll - piano
Programme

R. Schumann - Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42

Rachmaninoff - In de stilte van de geheime nacht, nr. 3 (uit 'Zes liederen', op. 4)

Rachmaninoff - Ne poy, krasavitsa, pri mne (uit 'Zes romances', op. 4)

Rachmaninoff - De waterlelie, nr. 1 (uit 'Zes liederen', op. 8)

Rachmaninoff - Schemering, nr. 3 (uit 'Twaalf liederen', op. 21)

Rachmaninoff - Lentebeekjes, nr. 11 (uit 'Twaalf romances', op. 14)

Dutilleux - Le temps l'horloge, nr. 1 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')

Dutilleux - Le masque, nr. 2 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')

Dutilleux - Le dernier poème, nr. 3 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')

Dutilleux - Enivrez-vous, nr. 5 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')

R. Strauss - Das Bächlein, nr. 1 (uit 'Drie liederen, op. 88', op. 88)

R. Strauss - Ruhe, meine Seele, nr. 1 (uit 'Vier Lieder', op. 27)

R. Strauss - Allerseelen, nr. 8 (uit 'Acht Gedichte aus Letzte Blätter', op. 10)

R. Strauss - Meinem Kinde, nr. 3 (uit 'Sechs Lieder', op. 37)

R. Strauss - Die heiligen drei Könige aus Morgenland, nr. 6 (uit 'Sechs Lieder', op. 56)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I do have my tickets , best seats in the house
> 
> *Renée Fleming *- soprano
> 
> Hartmut Höll - piano
> Programme
> 
> R. Schumann - Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
> 
> Rachmaninoff - In de stilte van de geheime nacht, nr. 3 (uit 'Zes liederen', op. 4)
> 
> Rachmaninoff - Ne poy, krasavitsa, pri mne (uit 'Zes romances', op. 4)
> 
> Rachmaninoff - De waterlelie, nr. 1 (uit 'Zes liederen', op. 8)
> 
> Rachmaninoff - Schemering, nr. 3 (uit 'Twaalf liederen', op. 21)
> 
> Rachmaninoff - Lentebeekjes, nr. 11 (uit 'Twaalf romances', op. 14)
> 
> Dutilleux - Le temps l'horloge, nr. 1 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')
> 
> Dutilleux - Le masque, nr. 2 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')
> 
> Dutilleux - Le dernier poème, nr. 3 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')
> 
> Dutilleux - Enivrez-vous, nr. 5 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')
> 
> R. Strauss - Das Bächlein, nr. 1 (uit 'Drie liederen, op. 88', op. 88)
> 
> R. Strauss - Ruhe, meine Seele, nr. 1 (uit 'Vier Lieder', op. 27)
> 
> R. Strauss - Allerseelen, nr. 8 (uit 'Acht Gedichte aus Letzte Blätter', op. 10)
> 
> R. Strauss - Meinem Kinde, nr. 3 (uit 'Sechs Lieder', op. 37)
> 
> R. Strauss - Die heiligen drei Könige aus Morgenland, nr. 6 (uit 'Sechs Lieder', op. 56)


You must been in heaven. :angel:


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> You must been in heaven. :angel:


Cloud 9 so to speak


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Pugg

Rotterdams Philharmonisch - Dvorák en Janácek

Date; vrijdag 18 maart 2016

*Dvorák - The Wood duff 
Dvorák - Violin concerto
Janácek - Taras Bulba*
Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest
o.l.v. Jirí Belohlávek - dirigent
*Josef Spacek* viool


----------



## severance68

*Some upcoming Chicago concerts*

*Chicago
Orchestra Hall at Symphony Center, 220 S. Michigan Ave.*

*Thursday, March 24 - Saturday, March 26

Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 3
Brahms - Symphony No. 2*

*Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Yuri Temirkanov, conductor
Denis Matsuev, piano*

*****
*Thursday, April 14 - Saturday, April 16/Friday, April 22 - Saturday, April 23

Tchaikovsky - The Tempest
Tchaikovsky - Romeo and Juliet
Mahler - Symphony No. 4 (w/Rosa Feola, soprano)

Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Riccardo Muti, conductor*

*****

*Sunday, April 17, 2016, 4:00 PM *
*
Shostakovich - Symphony No. 7 (Leningrad)*

*Bavarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
Mariss Jansons, conductor*


----------



## Pugg

traverso said:


> You must been in heaven. :angel:


Only a couple of days to go


----------



## Pugg

*Tonight :Matthäus-Passion*

*Rotterdams Philharmonisch - Matthäus-Passion
*
Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest en Laurens Collegium Rotterdam

o.l.v. *Pablo Heras-Casado* - dirigent

m.m.v. Werner Güra tenor (Evangelist)
Peter Rose bas (Christus)
Camilla Tilling sopraan
Lawrence Zazzo countertenor
Robert Murray tenor
Derek Welton bas


----------



## phlrdfd

severance68 said:


> *Thursday, March 24 - Saturday, March 26
> 
> Rachmaninov - Piano Concerto No. 3
> Brahms - Symphony No. 2*
> 
> *Chicago Symphony Orchestra
> Yuri Temirkanov, conductor
> Denis Matsuev, piano*


Enjoy. I've seen Temirkanov guest conduct in Philadelphia twice and they were two extremely memorable concerts. One of them also featured Brahms 2nd symphony and I still consider that to be one of the best live Brahms symphony performances I've ever heard.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> I do have my tickets , best seats in the house
> 
> *Renée Fleming *- soprano
> 
> Hartmut Höll - piano
> Programme
> 
> R. Schumann - Frauenliebe und -leben, op. 42
> 
> Rachmaninoff - In de stilte van de geheime nacht, nr. 3 (uit 'Zes liederen', op. 4)
> 
> Rachmaninoff - Ne poy, krasavitsa, pri mne (uit 'Zes romances', op. 4)
> 
> Rachmaninoff - De waterlelie, nr. 1 (uit 'Zes liederen', op. 8)
> 
> Rachmaninoff - Schemering, nr. 3 (uit 'Twaalf liederen', op. 21)
> 
> Rachmaninoff - Lentebeekjes, nr. 11 (uit 'Twaalf romances', op. 14)
> 
> Dutilleux - Le temps l'horloge, nr. 1 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')
> 
> Dutilleux - Le masque, nr. 2 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')
> 
> Dutilleux - Le dernier poème, nr. 3 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')
> 
> Dutilleux - Enivrez-vous, nr. 5 (uit 'Le temps l'horloge')
> 
> R. Strauss - Das Bächlein, nr. 1 (uit 'Drie liederen, op. 88', op. 88)
> 
> R. Strauss - Ruhe, meine Seele, nr. 1 (uit 'Vier Lieder', op. 27)
> 
> R. Strauss - Allerseelen, nr. 8 (uit 'Acht Gedichte aus Letzte Blätter', op. 10)
> 
> R. Strauss - Meinem Kinde, nr. 3 (uit 'Sechs Lieder', op. 37)
> 
> R. Strauss - Die heiligen drei Könige aus Morgenland, nr. 6 (uit 'Sechs Lieder', op. 56)


Tonight is the night, I am soooooo exited , can't wait:angel:


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Tonight is the night, I am soooooo exited , can't wait:angel:


You survived the evening,tell us please ,did you enjoyed? :angel::angel::angel::angel:


----------



## Bayreuth

I'll be spending my birthday in Berlin (Late June). It's my first time there so I thought I'd pay a visit to the opera, and the only one I can afford is the Deustche Oper. I bought tickets for Rigoletto on June 24th. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## Bayreuth

Pugg said:


> Tonight is the night, I am soooooo exited , can't wait:angel:


Common, Pugg, show us some pictures!!


----------



## Pugg

Bayreuth said:


> Common, Pugg, show us some pictures!!


I don't have pic from the concert, only from the meet and greet afterwards .
To personal I am afraid


----------



## DeepR

I go to concerts only once a year or so. Next sunday will be my next one. A concert to celebrate Mozart's visit to the Netherlands 250 years ago: 
- Symphony No. 5 
- Concerto for Flute, Harp and Orchestra 
- Symphony No. 41 
- Some piece by a local composer (which I hope will not be the last piece, because after Mozart 41 it's bound to be an anticlimax) 

Looking forward to it!


----------



## arpeggio

*U. S. Army Band Concert*

Tonight, Thursday, April 14, the United States Army Band will be performing a concert that will be steamed live over the internet: http://www.usarmyband.com/index.html

One of the works they will be performing is my favorite: Hindemith _Symphony in Bb_.

People should check out the website for the American Military Service organizations. Many of them stream their concerts live. I know that the Marine Chamber Ensembles stream many of their recitals.

Note: Later entry. I am logging on now.


----------



## KenOC

Just got tickets for Sunday's afternoon concert at the Soka. It's a local affair. The Trio Celeste, a local ensemble, is celebrating the release of its first CD, and the concert program is the same: Beethoven's Piano Trio Op. 1 No. 2, Dvorak's "Dumky" Trio, and a set of variations on a theme of Beethoven by a number of Orange County composers.

Sounds like fun, and the tickets were very cheap! Their CD, which was recorded at the Soka, has gotten rave reviews, some of which sound like they were written by friends and relatives... ;-)

http://www.amazon.com/Trio-Céleste/...8&qid=1461019003&sr=1-1&keywords=trio+celeste


----------



## DeepR

DeepR said:


> I go to concerts only once a year or so. Next sunday will be my next one. A concert to celebrate Mozart's visit to the Netherlands 250 years ago:
> - Symphony No. 5
> - Concerto for Flute, Harp and Orchestra
> - Symphony No. 41
> - Some piece by a local composer (which I hope will not be the last piece, because after Mozart 41 it's bound to be an anticlimax)
> 
> Looking forward to it!


It was great. That concerto is great. The cadenza's were composed by the same local composer. Not bad. And of course the final symphony was terrific. I may have been the only "youngster" in the entire hall, but who cares.
I also learned that next year Bruckner 8 will be performed. That's going to be my next concert, same place, 100m from home.


----------



## sospiro

Shakespeare 400 at the RFH on Saturday.


----------



## Pugg

sospiro said:


> Shakespeare 400 at the RFH on Saturday.


Do you have tickets?


----------



## sospiro

Pugg said:


> Do you have tickets?


Yes. We booked on 07 July 2015.


----------



## Guest

Denis Matsuev in Berkeley next season. He's playing a program of massively difficult pieces:

BEETHOVEN: Sonata in A-flat Major, Op. 110
SCHUMANN: Symphonic Études

LISZT: Mephisto Waltz No. 1
TCHAIKOVSKY: Méditation, Op. 72, No. 5
PROKOFIEV: Sonata No. 7


----------



## SixFootScowl

Joyce DiDonato
Handel's Ariodante in concert
Hill Auditorium on the campus of the University of Michigan
April 25, 2017


----------



## Vaneyes

Playing off the "Mahler 3, May 7" thread, some other 2016 Mahler 3 concerts...

Apr. 29, 30 - WDRSO Cologne/Lehmkuhl/Saraste et al
May 21, 23 - Oregon SO/Platts/Kalmar et al
May 26 - Nashville SO/O'Connor/Guerrero et al
May 26, 27 (St.Denis) - Radio France PO/Fujimura/Franck et al
June 4, 5 - Vienna SO/Schuster/Jordan et al
June 16,17 (Munich) 19 (Cologne) - Bavarian RSO/Romberger/Haitink et al
June 18 - O. de Paris/DeYoung/P.Jarvi et al
June 25 - LSO/Larsson/Harding et al
July 29 (Prom 18) - LSO/Connolly/Haitink et al
Aug 7 - Verbier FO/Stutzmann/MTT et al
Sept. 29 - Toronto SO/Barton/Oundjian et al

Other 2016 Mahler concerts are furnished at www.bachtrack.com :tiphat:


----------



## Jos

Tomorow I'm going to see and hear Hilary Hahn in Aachen. 
Birthday present from my best mate. Looking forward to it !


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Venturing down to Baltimore at the end of the month to hear Nicholas McGegan conduct Bach's Mass in b minor... I've wanted to hear this work live for a long time, am hugely looking forward to it.


----------



## Vaneyes

Godfather & Chicago do Europe, January 2017.

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=3759


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Godfather & Chicago do Europe, January 2017.
> 
> http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=3759


Maestro Muti is still going strong I see :tiphat:


----------



## arpeggio

Well I thought I would mention an upcoming concert with one of my groups.

The National Concert Band will be performing this Sunday May 15 the at 3:00 pm at Carl Sandburg Middle School in Alexandria, VA.

See: http://www.nationalconcertband.org/


----------



## phlrdfd

The Philadelphia Orchestra's Hong Kong concerts of today and tomorrow are being broadcast live. It's actually too late for the first one. I didn't know about it until late. But the second one will begin around 8 a.m. (Eastern U.S. time) Friday.

These are the first two concerts of their Asian tour. Nezet-Seguin will be conducting Mahler's arrangement of Beethoven's Op. 95 string quartet and Bruckner's fourth symphony. Here is the link to listen: http://wrti.org/#stream/0


----------



## Pugg

May 3Th at the Concertgebouw Amsterdam:

*Ian Bostridge* - tenor

Julius Drake - piano
Programme ;

Debussy - Fêtes galantes II, L. 104
Fauré - La chanson du pêcheur (uit 'Twee Liederen', op. 4)
Fauré - Clair de lune (uit 'Twee Liederen', op. 46)
Fauré - Prison (uit 'Twee Liederen', op. 83)
Fauré - Après un rêve (uit 'Drie Liederen', op. 7)

Fauré - Nell (uit 'Trois mélodies', op. 18)
Poulenc - Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon
Poulenc - Deux poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire
Poulenc - Tel jour, telle nuit

Berlioz - Les nuits d'été, H 81, op. 7


----------



## Vaneyes

Martha's fest could close.

http://www.limelightmagazine.com.au/grand-finale-martha-argerich’s-lugano-festival


----------



## Radames

Vaneyes said:


> Martha's fest could close.
> 
> http://www.limelightmagazine.com.au/grand-finale-martha-argerich’s-lugano-festival


Oh no - I worship Martha Argerich. That's something I would have loved to attend - if I ever got to Europe.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> May 3Th at the Concertgebouw Amsterdam:
> 
> *Ian Bostridge* - tenor
> 
> Julius Drake - piano
> Programme ;
> 
> Debussy - Fêtes galantes II, L. 104
> Fauré - La chanson du pêcheur (uit 'Twee Liederen', op. 4)
> Fauré - Clair de lune (uit 'Twee Liederen', op. 46)
> Fauré - Prison (uit 'Twee Liederen', op. 83)
> Fauré - Après un rêve (uit 'Drie Liederen', op. 7)
> 
> Fauré - Nell (uit 'Trois mélodies', op. 18)
> Poulenc - Deux poèmes de Louis Aragon
> Poulenc - Deux poèmes de Guillaume Apollinaire
> Poulenc - Tel jour, telle nuit
> 
> Berlioz - Les nuits d'été, H 81, op. 7


Tonight to Amsterdam, so excited :angel:


----------



## omega

I've just buyed my tickets for the next season at the Philharmonie de Paris:
A little anthology :

Gardiner and the ORR playing Beethven's Fifth
Daniel Harding playing Mahler's Tenth (completed version) with the Orchestre de Paris
Haitink playing Bruckner's Ninth, plus a Mozart Piano Concerto with Uschida
Pappano playing Respighi...

... and a lot more. A Mahler Concert with Rattle/LSO and another with Muti/Chicago were already fully booked! Nice to see Classical Music still finds an interested audience!


----------



## Pugg

*Saturday June 11 Th*

*Berliner Philharmoniker /Sir Simon Rattle*

Elgar - Introduction and Allegro
Beethoven - Pianoconcert nr.4
Julian Anderson - Incantesimi (Nederlandse première)
Dvorák - Slavische dansen op.46

m.m.v. *Krystian Zimerman *piano


----------



## Xenakiboy

John Zorn had a small concert of four chamber pieces at Miller Theatre, New York on the 3rd of June. I wonder if anybody on this forum got to go...


----------



## Oliver

Hearing Murray Perahia tomorrow in Manchester https://tickets.bridgewater-hall.co.uk/single/eventDetail.aspx?p=29712

Cannot wait


----------



## Pugg

Oliver said:


> Hearing Murray Perahia tomorrow in Manchester https://tickets.bridgewater-hall.co.uk/single/eventDetail.aspx?p=29712
> 
> Cannot wait


I envy you...........


----------



## Oliver

He was brilliant. Concert hall was shockingly empty... only just over half full.


----------



## Samuel Kristopher

I've only started listening to some of Perahia's works but he's definitely got some of my choicest interpretations already!

Looking forward to the Shostakovich gala coming up in September. Haven't booked any tickets yet but there'll definitely be a few evenings spent there. Hopefully an appearance by Matsuev or Trifoniv again!


----------



## Pugg

Oliver said:


> He was brilliant. Concert hall was shockingly empty... only just over half full.


Perhaps the football was in the way.....


----------



## motoboy

Renee Fleming is coming to The Peace Center this February! I don't have much $ in the budget, but will give up lunch for a month to see her.


----------



## Pugg

motoboy said:


> Renee Fleming is coming to The Peace Center this February! I don't have much $ in the budget, but will give up lunch for a month to see her.


I guess that will be 2017 then?


----------



## Pugg

*Wednesday June 29 2016*

*Soprano 
Eva-Maria Westbroek*

Marc Albrecht conducting The Rotterdam Philharmonic

Video 
FettFilm (Momme Hinrichs and Torge Møller)
Broadcast later on Natioal Television

Richard Wagner 
Ouverture Rienzi
Hector Berlioz 
Scène van Didon uit Les Troyens
"Va, ma soeur… Dieux immortels!... Je vais mourir…. Adieu, fière cite"

interval :

Richard Strauss 
Tanz der sieben Schleier
Salomes Schlussgesang


----------



## zhopin

Most likely seeing (in September) Brahms Piano Concerto No. 2 
Conducted by Andrew Litton
Pianist: Jon Kimura Parker


----------



## zhopin

Recently ordered a flex pass to the Colorado Symphony Orchestra... Will be seeing at least 6 concerts this year - not exactly sure which six yet, but I am very excited.


----------



## Pugg

I received my subscription from my home town orchestra : Rotterdam Philharmonic.


----------



## Oliver

Hoping to go to this http://www.bbc.co.uk/events/e3pn3d

Mahler 3, Haitink, LSO.

Will probably go with mother. None of my friends will sit through a 90 minute Mahler symphony...


----------



## Taggart




----------



## Pugg

*Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest - Summer evening concert with Yannick*

Date ; 23 Augustus 2016

Programme

*Haydn* - Ouverture L'isola disabitata
*Brahms* - Double concerto for violin , cello an orchestra .
*Sibelius *- Symphony nr.2

Rotterdams Philharmonisch Orkest

o.l.v. *Yannick Nézet-Séguin* - dirigent
*Renaud Capuçon viool Gautier Capuçon cello*

Season starts exciting!


----------



## Guest

I'm hearing Ricardo Muti conduct the Chicago Symphony on September 22:

Mussorgsky A Night on Bald Mountain
R. Strauss Don Juan
Bruckner Symphony No. 7


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm hearing Ricardo Muti conduct the Chicago Symphony on September 22:
> 
> Mussorgsky A Night on Bald Mountain
> R. Strauss Don Juan
> Bruckner Symphony No. 7


I don't do jalousie, I do however envy you.


----------



## Guest

Pianist Konstantin Lifschitz is playing all 6 of Bach's Partitas at another Music at Menlo concert. I like his playing and those partitas, but I'm not sure I want to hear all 6 in one sitting! (Well, there'd be an intermission, but still...)


----------



## Guest

I decided to get tickets for Lifschitz--about 10 rows back and left of center--should be great!


----------



## Taggart

Should be fun.


----------



## Judith

Going to see Steven Isserlis again, November in Leeds. Again performing a recital with Connie Shih. Wonder if I will get to meet him again!!


----------



## Guest

I just bought tickets to this LA Phil concert:

Los Angeles Philharmonic
Gustavo Dudamel, conductor
Daniil Trifonov, piano

RACHMANINOFF Piano Concerto No. 3
PROKOFIEV Scythian Suite
SCRIABIN Poem of Ecstasy


----------



## KenOC

Sounds good. Trifonov is fantastic, and Dudamel is good with the Russians. Enjoy!


----------



## Pugg

Opening night Royal Concertgebouw orchestra with the new chief conductor:
Spetemmeber 9th;

https://www.concertgebouworkest.nl/nl/koninklijk-concertgebouworkest


----------



## asoio

*The Hilliard Ensemble give charity concert*

Rare opportunity to hear the world famous Hilliard Ensemble live again:

Dufay, Tallis and the art of tidying:
Former members of The Hilliard Ensemble give charity concert in support of Music for Open Ears

David James | countertenor
John Potter | tenor
Rogers Covey-Crump | tenor
Steven Harrold | tenor
Gordon Jones | baritone

5th October 2016 | 7pm | St Paul's Church, Bedford Street, Covent Garden, WC2E 9ED

Tickets £20 (including one cd + one drink) available in advance from https://www.wegottickets.com/event/362390 , phone enquiries may be made to 0759 0657 025

The concert programme will feature pieces released on cds from ECM, EMI, and Hilliard LIVE.

All proceeds are in aid of the music education initiative 'music for open ears'. www.musicforopenears.org

After retiring at the end of 2014, the former members of The Hilliard Ensemble (one of the world's foremost male a cappella ensembles) have had time to tidy up their shelves, lofts and drawers and discovered a number of unsold cd-treasures. Realising that they don't really need to keep multiple copies of their own cds and not wanting just to sell them they have kindly offered to donate their hidden stocks as part of a fundraising concert to support the charity 'Music for Open Ears'. Music for Open Ears gives children of primary school age the opportunity to develop their active listening skills and fosters a love for classical music. Supporting the spirit behind Music for Open Ears - that the most exciting music is performed live - five members, David James, John Potter, Rogers Covey-Crump, Steven Harrold and Gordon Jones, will perform a selection of pieces from the cds to be sold at the concert. The one hour concert will include works such as Viderunt omnes by Perotin and the first part of Tallis' Lamentations and will be followed by a reception and the opportunity to purchase cds.

For more information please contact: Mirjam James [email protected] or 0759 0657 025


----------



## Guest

Oregon Symphony October 9th:

Nicholas Carter, conductor ; Marc-André Hamelin, piano

Wagner: Forest Murmurs from Siegfried
Sibelius: Symphony No. 3
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 3

It will be very interesting to compare Hamelin's Rach 3 with Trifonov's. For one thing, Trifonov plays the heavier, more dramatic cadenza, so he wins a point right there!


----------



## JosefinaHW

*Matthias Goerne*, BERLINER PHILHARMONIKER, MANFRED HONECK
Today, 1 September 2016 1 PM EST

DigitalConcertHall: Here's the trailer: https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/concert/23439


Antonín Dvořák, _Rusalka Fantasy_, arr. by Manfred Honeck, orch. by Tomas Ille


Richard Strauss, _Orchestral Songs_, Matthias Goerne Baritone


Franz Schubert, _Lieder instr. for orchestra_


Antonín Dvořák, _Symphony No. 8 in G major_ op. 88

This is very exciting for me: it is the first time I will see Matthias Goerne perform live!


----------



## Radames

I'm checking out the newly renovated National Arts Center in Ottawa tonight. 

Bernstein Candide Overture

Derek Charke After Chaos, the Earth and Love came into being

Brahms Violin Concerto (with Joshua Bell)

R. Strauss Also sprach Zarathustra


----------



## mountmccabe

Cal Performances has brought Esa-Pekka Salonen and the Philharmonia Orchestra of London to town for the weekend. There are three performances at Zellerbach Hall in Berkeley.

Tonight they're playing Beethoven's 3rd Symphony and Sibelius' 5th.

I'm not going tomorrow night, but it's a great program of Stravinsky works.

I am also going on Sunday, for more Stravinsky: _Oedipus Rex_ - with Nicholas Phan and Michelle DeYoung - and Symphony of Psalms.


----------



## perempe

This is my concert plan for the season. The first 6 are various concerts in Budapest, the other concerts are in Miskolc. *pick your favourite!*

Schubert Symphony No. 3, 8 & 9
---
Richter anniversary concert (Wagner)
Columbus Overture
Der fliegende Holländer Overture
Tannhäuser Overture
Tristan und Isolde - Prelude and Liebestod
Das Rheingold - Entrance of the gods to Valhalla, Siegfried's Rhine Journey, Funeral March, Final scene
---
Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker (suite), Op.71a
---
Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61
Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition
---
Rimsky-Korsakov - Spanish Capriccio, Op.34
Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No.5, Op.64
---
Mahler - Symphony No. 2
---
Vassilis Tenidis - Rebetiki suite for guitar and orchestra (world premiere)
Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez
Vassilis Tenidis - Tarregiana Suite
Rodrigo - Fantasía para un gentilhombre

Schubert - Rosamunde Overture
Nielsen - Violin Concerto, Op.33
Schumann - Symphony No.2, Op.61

Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
Mozart - Bassoon Concerto in B-flat major, K.191
Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture
Mendelssohn - Psalm 42, Op. 42

Saint-Saëns - Danse macabre, Op.40 (my request!)
Tchaikovsky - Sérénade mélancolique, Op.26
Tchaikovsky - Valse-Scherzo, Op.34
Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Op. 74 "Pathetique"

Wagner - Rienzi overture
Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Cello, Op.102
Brahms - Symphony No.3, Op.90

Rossini - La scala di seta overture
Mozart - Piano Concerto No.27 in B-flat major, K.595
Schubert - Symphony No.5, D.485

Elgar - Cello Concerto, Op.85
Bruckner - Symphony No. 4

Mahler - Symphony No. 3

Debussy - Jeux
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No.1, Op.10
Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
Ravel - Le tombeau de couperin


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> This is my concert plan for the season. The first 6 are various concerts in Budapest, the other concerts are in Miskolc. *pick your favourite!*
> 
> Schubert Symphony No. 3, 8 & 9
> ---
> Richter anniversary concert (Wagner)
> Columbus Overture
> Der fliegende Holländer Overture
> Tannhäuser Overture
> Tristan und Isolde - Prelude and Liebestod
> Das Rheingold - Entrance of the gods to Valhalla, Siegfried's Rhine Journey, Funeral March, Final scene
> ---
> Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
> Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker (suite), Op.71a
> ---
> Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61
> Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition
> ---
> Rimsky-Korsakov - Spanish Capriccio, Op.34
> Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
> Tchaikovsky - Symphony No.5, Op.64
> ---
> Mahler - Symphony No. 2
> ---
> Vassilis Tenidis - Rebetiki suite for guitar and orchestra (world premiere)
> Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez
> Vassilis Tenidis - Tarregiana Suite
> Rodrigo - Fantasía para un gentilhombre
> 
> Schubert - Rosamunde Overture
> Nielsen - Violin Concerto, Op.33
> Schumann - Symphony No.2, Op.61
> 
> Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
> Mozart - Bassoon Concerto in B-flat major, K.191
> Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture
> Mendelssohn - Psalm 42, Op. 42
> 
> Saint-Saëns - Danse macabre, Op.40 (my request!)
> Tchaikovsky - Sérénade mélancolique, Op.26
> Tchaikovsky - Valse-Scherzo, Op.34
> Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Op. 74 "Pathetique"
> 
> Wagner - Rienzi overture
> Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Cello, Op.102
> Brahms - Symphony No.3, Op.90
> 
> Rossini - La scala di seta overture
> Mozart - Piano Concerto No.27 in B-flat major, K.595
> Schubert - Symphony No.5, D.485
> 
> Elgar - Cello Concerto, Op.85
> Bruckner - Symphony No. 4
> 
> Mahler - Symphony No. 3
> 
> Debussy - Jeux
> Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No.1, Op.10
> Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
> Ravel - Le tombeau de couperin


Looks very good, enjoy.


----------



## Radames

perempe said:


> This is my concert plan for the season. The first 6 are various concerts in Budapest, the other concerts are in Miskolc. *pick your favourite!*
> 
> Schubert Symphony No. 3, 8 & 9
> ---
> Richter anniversary concert (Wagner)
> Columbus Overture
> Der fliegende Holländer Overture
> Tannhäuser Overture
> Tristan und Isolde - Prelude and Liebestod
> Das Rheingold - Entrance of the gods to Valhalla, Siegfried's Rhine Journey, Funeral March, Final scene
> ---
> Vivaldi - The Four Seasons
> Tchaikovsky - The Nutcracker (suite), Op.71a
> ---
> Beethoven - Violin Concerto in D Major, Op. 61
> Ravel - Pictures at an Exhibition
> ---
> Rimsky-Korsakov - Spanish Capriccio, Op.34
> Rachmaninoff - Piano Concerto No. 2
> Tchaikovsky - Symphony No.5, Op.64
> ---
> Mahler - Symphony No. 2
> ---
> Vassilis Tenidis - Rebetiki suite for guitar and orchestra (world premiere)
> Rodrigo - Concierto de Aranjuez
> Vassilis Tenidis - Tarregiana Suite
> Rodrigo - Fantasía para un gentilhombre
> 
> Schubert - Rosamunde Overture
> Nielsen - Violin Concerto, Op.33
> Schumann - Symphony No.2, Op.61
> 
> Rossini - L'italiana in Algeri
> Mozart - Bassoon Concerto in B-flat major, K.191
> Mendelssohn - Hebrides Overture
> Mendelssohn - Psalm 42, Op. 42
> 
> Saint-Saëns - Danse macabre, Op.40 (my request!)
> Tchaikovsky - Sérénade mélancolique, Op.26
> Tchaikovsky - Valse-Scherzo, Op.34
> Tchaikovsky - Symphony No. 6 in B Minor, Op. 74 "Pathetique"
> 
> Wagner - Rienzi overture
> Brahms - Concerto for Violin and Cello, Op.102
> Brahms - Symphony No.3, Op.90
> 
> Rossini - La scala di seta overture
> Mozart - Piano Concerto No.27 in B-flat major, K.595
> Schubert - Symphony No.5, D.485
> 
> Elgar - Cello Concerto, Op.85
> Bruckner - Symphony No. 4
> 
> Mahler - Symphony No. 3
> 
> Debussy - Jeux
> Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No.1, Op.10
> Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
> Ravel - Le tombeau de couperin


Mahler's 3rd. I almost flew to Pittsburgh for a performance of Mahler's 3rd. I really regret missing it. I've heard the piece several times in concert, but every time it's played it's still a very special event.

My entire concert plan for the season would take up a few pages. I've already done 11 concerts in October. 11 more planned for the month. And I actually skipped a good one in Boston last night - I'm cutting back!

Next up a return to Ottawa for Schumann's 3rd Symphony and the Beethoven 3rd Concerto with the Israeli pianist Saleem Ashkar.


----------



## Radames

Pugg said:


> Opening night Royal Concertgebouw orchestra with the new chief conductor:
> Spetemmeber 9th;
> 
> https://www.concertgebouworkest.nl/nl/koninklijk-concertgebouworkest


Don't get a seat too close or you will be able to hear Gatti grunting. I was up front in Boston a few years ago with him conducting Shostakovitch 5th. It took me a while to figure out where the grunting was coming from. Who's the idiot? I was asking myself. Then I saw Gatti was in a trance-like state on the podium, grunting away.


----------



## Guest

On December 1st the LA Phil comes to my town with Dudamel for Mahler's 9th, then on the 8th I hear pianist Konstantin Lifschitz play all six of Bach's Partitas!


----------



## Radames

Premier of a new work tonight in Montreal. Cantata for the Unsung, by James M. Stephenson. Then tomorrow the Berlin Phil is in Boston playing Boulez's Eclat and Mahler's 7th.


----------



## Vaneyes

Thanks, Radames. Safe travels.

Re US tour, BPO/Rattle alternate program in some cities...

Anton WebernSix Pieces for large orchestra op. 6b

Arnold SchoenbergFive Pieces for orchestra op. 16

Alban BergThree Pieces for orchestra op. 6

Johannes BrahmsSymphony No. 2 in D major op. 73


https://www.berliner-philharmoniker.de/en/concerts/calendar/events/cat/tour/


----------



## Vaneyes

Upcoming *Mahler* concerts. Use search to select other composers. :tiphat:

https://bachtrack.com/find-concerts/composer=mahler


----------



## Kivimees

Okay, it's about 6 months in the future but I've got my tickets anyway:

May 14th 2017

SWR Radio Symphony Orchestra (Vassili Sinaiski , conductor)

Sol Gabetta (cello)

Kodály. „Galánta tantsud“
Elgar. Cello concerto
Brahms. Symphony no. 3


----------



## jegreenwood

Tonight I will attend a reading of some of the letters of Samuel Beckett. The readers will include Colum McCann ("Let the Great World Spin") and Colm Toibin ("Brooklyn"). Also on the program will be a performance of Schubert's Rosamunde Quartet, one of Beckett's favorite musical works. (I think they should have thrown in some Feldman.)


----------



## perempe

Kivimees said:


> Okay, it's about 6 months in the future but I've got my tickets anyway:
> 
> May 14th 2017
> 
> SWR Radio Symphony Orchestra (Vassili Sinaiski , conductor)
> 
> Sol Gabetta (cello)
> 
> Kodály. „Galánta tantsud"
> Elgar. Cello concerto
> Brahms. Symphony no. 3


Kodály - Galántai Táncok (Dances Of Galánta).

I've already heard the first two in concerts. have a nice time. Greetings from Hungary.
---
want to go to two concerts in February.
Dvorak's 9th in MüPa (Budapest)
Dohnányi Orchestra Budafok
(it's a lecture for children.)

the other concert is in Liszt Ferenc Academy (Budapest):
Violin Concerto in D major, Op.61 (Beethoven)
Pictures at an Exhibition (Mussorgsky-Ravel)
Kristóf Baráti / Zugló Philharmonic


----------



## Radames

Just found out if I really must have a Christmas Day concert I could go down to New Haven for some klezmer music. It's a tradition that I had not heard of until listening to NPR yesterday.
http://wnpr.org/post/klezmer-music-tradition-continues-new-haven-area-christmas-day

I checked Boston Musical Intelligencer and see some other things in the Boston area. A New Years Day Vienna concert on 12/29 in Symphony Hall. Boston Baroque playing Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks and J.S. Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 3 and the Violin Concerto in A Minor on January 2nd.


----------



## Vaneyes

Radames said:


> Just found out if I really must have a Christmas Day concert I could go down to New Haven for some klezmer music. It's a tradition that I had not heard of until listening to NPR yesterday.
> http://wnpr.org/post/klezmer-music-tradition-continues-new-haven-area-christmas-day
> 
> I checked Boston Musical Intelligencer and see some other things in the Boston area. A New Years Day Vienna concert on 12/29 in Symphony Hall. Boston Baroque playing Handel: Music for the Royal Fireworks and J.S. Bach: Orchestral Suite No. 3 and the Violin Concerto in A Minor on January 2nd.


Take a break and juice up for the good stuff.


----------



## Radames

Vaneyes said:


> Take a break and juice up for the good stuff.


I get antsy after about 5 days without a concert. I average 4 a week. I missed a free Dvorak Cello Concerto in Cambridge Friday night.


----------



## Pugg

For those who can receive German television: *New years eve concert from Berlin *

https://www.berliner-philharmoniker.de/en/concerts/calendar/details/23469/


----------



## Vaneyes

Pugg said:


> For those who can receive German television: *New years eve concert from Berlin *
> 
> https://www.berliner-philharmoniker.de/en/concerts/calendar/details/23469/


Streaming...

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/devices


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> Streaming...
> 
> https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/devices


I think it's going to be spectacular this year. :clap:


----------



## Guest

Lucas Debargue in Berkeley on February 12th:

D. SCARLATTI: Sonata in C Major, K. 132

CHOPIN: Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52

RAVEL: Gaspard de la Nuit

MEDTNER: Sonata in F minor, Op. 5


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> For those who can receive German television: *New years eve concert from Berlin *
> 
> https://www.berliner-philharmoniker.de/en/concerts/calendar/details/23469/


If you missed this.......you sold yourself short, Daniil Trifonov's Rachmaninov ( 3th) was stunning, he looked as cold as a cucumber but his intensity , stunning!!!!


----------



## Guest

That was my opinion of his performance of that piece with the LA Phil. Well, maybe not so cold looking, but certainly intense and stunning. He played the cadenza a fair amount more slowly than some, but it was so emotional and powerful. I'm sure he _could _play it faster--he just chooses not to.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> That was my opinion of his performance of that piece with the LA Phil. Well, maybe not so cold looking, but certainly intense and stunning. He played the cadenza a fair amount more slowly than some, but it was so emotional and powerful. I'm sure he _could _play it faster--he just chooses not to.


Did you try the stream Vaneyes posted?


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Did you try the stream Vaneyes posted?


No, and I can't find it on the site.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> No, and I can't find it on the site.


I just remember the woman presented it, saying it was streamed in cinemas around the world, so perhaps ( only guessing)
it was on the day only.


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> I just remember the woman presented it, saying it was streamed in cinemas around the world, so perhaps ( only guessing)
> it was on the day only.


Yeah, I think that's the case. Oh well...


----------



## JosefinaHW

Kontrapunctus said:


> Lucas Debargue in Berkeley on February 12th:
> 
> D. SCARLATTI: Sonata in C Major, K. 132
> 
> CHOPIN: Ballade No. 4 in F minor, Op. 52
> 
> RAVEL: Gaspard de la Nuit
> 
> MEDTNER: Sonata in F minor, Op. 5


Do you have your tickets yet?


----------



## Guest

JosefinaHW said:


> Do you have your tickets yet?


Oh yes, I bought a series when they became available last spring!


----------



## Vaneyes

*Europe Tour - CSO/Muti
*
http://csosoundsandstories.org/the-complete-itinerary-for-the-csos-european-tour-2017/


----------



## Bettina

I'm going to a UC Davis noon concert on Thursday. The program features works for viola da gamba and harpsichord, performed by John Dornenburg and Yuko Tanaka.
http://arts.ucdavis.edu/event/music-viola-da-gamba-and-harpsichord


----------



## Pugg

Vaneyes said:


> *Europe Tour - CSO/Muti
> *
> http://csosoundsandstories.org/the-complete-itinerary-for-the-csos-european-tour-2017/


No Amsterdam..................


----------



## Granate

Vaneyes said:


> Upcoming *Mahler* concerts. Use search to select other composers. :tiphat:
> 
> https://bachtrack.com/find-concerts/composer=mahler


I just discovered this thread. Found concerts to go both in Granada and Málaga. Wow!


----------



## Radames

Pro-Arte Chamber Orchestra in Boston is playing the revised rarely heard Mendelssohn 4th Symphony tomorrow. I heard that version a few years back in Springfield. The conductor Kevin Rhodes likes it I guess. But the Dvorak 3rd Symphony is being played by a community orchestra in CT - that's way to rare to miss. I hope they got a lot of rehearsal - if they get enough time they play adequately. It's not like the Boston Symphony - but it's Dvorak's 3rd. When have you ever heard that?


----------



## Vaneyes

2017 dates for Penderecki String Quartet.

http://ps4.ca/tour/


----------



## Guest

I'm hearing Itzhak Perlman tonight.


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm hearing Itzhak Perlman tonight.


Did he play solo or with orchestra?


----------



## Guest

It was a recital with pianist Rohan De Silva.

Program:

Vivaldi: Sonata for Violin and Piano in A Major, op. 2, No. 2 (R. 31) 
Beethoven: Sonata No. 5 for Violin and Piano in F Major, op. 24, “Spring”
Schumann: Fantasiestücke for Violin and Piano, op. 73

Intermission
Stravinsky: Suite Italienne for Violin and Piano 
followed by 5 short encores that he announced from the stage. 

All in all, it was enjoyable, if a little short on really "beefy" pieces, such as Franck, Brahms, or Bloch (I love the Violin Sonata No.1). His playing is still quite remarkable, especially for a 71 year old, and he was quite funny during the announcements.


----------



## Radames

Think I will brave the weather for Ravel and Haydn in Montreal tonight. 

Kent Nagano, conductor
Marc-André Hamelin, piano

PROGRAM:

Reich, Eight Lines 
Ravel, Piano Concerto in G major 
Haydn, Symphony no 104 in D major, “London”


----------



## perempe

on January 30th in Miskolc:
Kodály: Peacock Variations
Bartók: Dance Suite
Smetana: Vltava (Die Moldau)
Tchaikovsky: Variations on a Rococo Theme


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I don't often go to concerts but Oslo Philharmonic Choir is performing Schnittke's Requiem feb. 6th. I saw them 25 years ago in the same piece and place.


----------



## Vaneyes

LSO 17/18 season.

http://lso.co.uk/whats-on/2017-18-season.html

Soloists include...

Piotr Anderszewski, Martha Argerich, Jean-Efflam Bavouzet, Gautier Capuçon, Renaud Capuçon, Michael Collins, Isabelle Faust, Nicholas Hodges, Leonidas Kavakos, Evgeny Kissin, Jean-Guihen Queyras, Maxim Vengerov, Yuja Wang, Krystian Zimerman, Nikolaj Znaider.

Conductors include...

Herbert Blomstedt, Semyon Bychkov, Riccardo Chailly, William Christie, Sir Andrew Davis, Gustavo Dudamel, Tan Dun, Richard Egarr, Bernard Haitink, Daniel Harding, Mariss Jansons, Oliver Knussen, Gianandrea Noseda, Sakari Oramo, Sir Antonio Pappano, Kirill Petrenko, Esa-Pekka Salonen, Thomas Søndergård, Michael Tilson Thomas.


----------



## Granate

*Filarmónica de Málaga 16/17 Season*

While I finish my degree in Málaga, I will attend two classical concerts at Teatro Cervantes:

_Program 09_ March 9th
*Shostakovich* Festive Overture, Op.96
*Walton* Viola Concerto
*Grieg* Symphony in C minor, EG.119
Cond. Manuel Hernández Silva

_Program 13_ May 25th
*Bruckner* Symphony No.5 in B flat major
Cond. Carlos Domínguez Nieto

Orquesta Filarmónica de Málaga

_I'm attending with a new friend and this is my first Classical Music concert since I was a little kid. He is also new to Classical Music so he wanted to listen to excerpts of the works instead of the complete scores._


----------



## Vaneyes

Technical announcement for Berliner Philharmoniker Digital Concert Hall.

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=4233

Related:

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/en/home


----------



## Haydn man

My wife and I are going to The Barbican in April to listen to Perahia and the ASMF perform Beethoven's 'Emperor' Concerto.
This will be the third time we have heard the great man play and this is probably my wife's favourite classical work so she is very excited as am I.
Not bothered what else is on the programme it could even be a chap playing the spoons and mouth organ for all we care.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Today I got tickets for a performance of Richard Strauss' Alpine Symphony on April 2nd at the Hamburger Laieszhalle (the old Philarmonic). Living one's dreams is great....


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> Today I got tickets for a performance of Richard Strauss' Alpine Symphony on April 2nd at the Hamburger Laieszhalle (the old Philarmonic). Living one's dreams is great....


Youre back.:wave:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Traverso said:


> Youre back.:wave:


I am addicted to talking about music, how can I stay away for long? Besides, I want to share my joy with the whole world - if I can.


----------



## Guest

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am addicted to talking about music, how can I stay away for long? Besides, I want to share my joy with the whole world - if I can.


Sure you do and I like you for it,bought today the complete works of Sweelinck in a real beautiful edition see last purchase


----------



## JosefinaHW

SiegendesLicht said:


> I am addicted to talking about music, how can I stay away for long? Besides, I want to share my joy with the whole world - if I can.


Congratulations, SL, I think... Don't tell me you are still on honeymoon and posting on here?!?.....


----------



## DeepR

March 10. Bruckner 8. De Vereeniging, Nijmegen, The Netherlands.
I've been waiting for more than a year, ever since I got under its spell. 
I live a 100 meters from the venue and I simply wait for these pieces to come along... and it works!  It worked also for Beethoven 3 and Mahler 2 when I became enraptured with those pieces.


----------



## Vaneyes

Haydn man said:


> My wife and I are going to The Barbican in April to listen to Perahia and the ASMF perform Beethoven's 'Emperor' Concerto.
> This will be the third time we have heard the great man play and this is probably my wife's favourite classical work so she is very excited as am I.
> Not bothered what else is on the programme it could even be a chap playing the spoons and mouth organ for all we care.


*Beethoven *Romance No. 2 in F major, Op. 50
*Beethoven *Symphony No. 1 in C major, Op. 21
Interval - 30 minutes
*Beethoven *Piano Concerto No. 5 in E flat major, Op. 73 ("Emperor")


----------



## Pugg

*February 3th ( coming Friday)
*
*Igor Levit in the Concertgebouw Amsterdam:*

Beethoven/ Igor Levit - piano

Programme :

Beethoven - Fourteen sonate in cis, op. 27, nr. 2 'Mondschein'

Beethoven - Diabelli-variaties, op. 120


----------



## Bill H.

A personal (proud parent) plug--my son Brian is in the Masters Program in violin at Juilliard, and won this year's Juilliard Concerto Competition, which featured a pretty fiendish work: Arnold Schoenberg's Violin Concerto. He will be performing it with the Juilliard Orchestra on 24 February at Alice Tully Hall in NYC. The 2nd half of the program is Mahler's Symphony No. 4, with Christine Taylor Price as soloist. Conducting will be Edward Gardner, who this month is also leading Massenet's "Werther" at the Met.

https://events.juilliard.edu/event/1773/edward-gardner-conducts-juilliard-orchestra/?date=22473


----------



## Radames

A very cool concert in Montreal tomorrow:

JB VANHAL Symphony in D minor, Bd1
WA MOZART Piano Concerto No. 22 in E flat major, K. 482
EN MÉHUL Symphony No. 1 in G minor

Charles Richard-Hamelin, piano
Mathieu Lussier, conducting

Never heard Méhul in concert.


----------



## Pugg

*August 28th 2017* *Concert Gebouw Amsterdam!*

*Tickets booked!!!!*

*'People's diva' Renée Fleming sings Strauss and Barber*

Renée Fleming - sopraan

Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra

Sakari Oramo - dirigent

Programme :

Beethoven - Ouverture 'Leonore' nr. 3 in C, op. 72b

Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24

R. Strauss - Daphnes Verwandlung (uit 'Daphne', op. 82)

R. Schumann - Derde symfonie in Es, op. 97 'Rheinische'


----------



## Heck148

I'm looking forward to early March - I'll be going to Chicago to hear two concerts...both conducted by Salonen leading the CSO.
The one series ends on Tuesday - features "Rite of Spring".....the next series starts on Thursday - features "Petrushka"...should be awesome...
I hear the CSO on Tuesday and Thursday, so Wednesday is open - I always go right around the corner to Buddy Guy's Blues Legends to catch whatever fine local band they've got playing that night....great fun - only $10 cover....cool place...

I usually go to Chicago in April or June....this time will be in March, so it will still be winter....I just hope I don't have any winter storm issues getting there and back.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

My latest ticket acquisitions: 

April 9th - St. Matthew's Passion by J.S. Bach, performed by the musicians of the NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra (that is its official name now) and assorted vocalists at the church of St. Michaelis, Hamburg.

June 10th - a program of choral lieder at the Recital Hall of the Elbphilharmonie, Hamburg, performed by the NDR Choir:
Johannes Brahms
Drei Lieder op. 42
Anton Webern
Vier frühe Lieder / (Arrangement: Clytus Gottwald)
Alma Mahler
Bei dir ist es traut / Arrangement: Clytus Gottwald
Die stille Stadt / Arrangement: Clytus Gottwald
Laue Sommernacht / Arrangement: Clytus Gottwald
Ernst Krenek
Die Jahreszeiten / Vier a cappella-Chöre nach Hölderlin op. 35
Arnold Schönberg
»Schein uns, du liebe Sonne« / Drei Volkslieder für gemischten Chor
Johannes Brahms
Fünf Gesänge op. 104


----------



## Radames

National Symphony Orchestra of Ukraine is coming by on a US tour. In Troy tomorrow.


----------



## Radames

Young conductor Karina Canellakis is going to lead the Albany Symphony tomorrow:

Higdon: Dance Cards

Beethoven: Triple Concerto

Brahms: Symphony No. 4


----------



## Pugg

Radames said:


> Young conductor Karina Canellakis is going to lead the Albany Symphony tomorrow:
> 
> Higdon: Dance Cards
> 
> Beethoven: Triple Concerto
> 
> Brahms: Symphony No. 4


Who are the players in this please?


----------



## Heck148

Sat, Feb 25 - going to Boston to hear BSO perform Shostakovich Sym #7....that will be fun!!


----------



## Radames

Pugg said:


> Who are the players in this please?


Michael Brown, Elena Urioste and Nicholas Canellakis.

http://blogs.wfmt.com/impromptu/201...ael-brown-piano-with-violinist-elena-urioste/

Nicholas Canellakis is the conductor's brother.

They have a youtube vid of another performance:


----------



## Radames

A couple of cancellations in Ottawa: guitarist Milos Karadaglić was supposed to be premiering a new guitar concerto on 2/23, but he has to stop playing indefinitely due to a health condition. Instead we're hearing a solid warhorse- Rodgrio's Concierto de Aranjuez for Guitar and Orchestra with Pepe Romero. Plus:

WALTON Suite from the film Henry V
WALTON Symphony No. 1
NICOLE LIZÉE Zeiss After Dark*


The one I really wanted to attend was the St. Petersburg Philharmonic Orchestra with Temirkanov conducting on 2/25. They will be in Rochester on the 28th - but I'm not traveling that far.


----------



## Guest

The Venice Baroque Orchestra with violin soloist Nicola Benedetti this Saturday:

Galuppi: Concerto a Quattro No. 2 in G Major

Avison: Concerto Grosso No. 8 in E Minor, after D. Scarlatti

Geminiani: Concerto Grosso for strings in D Minor, “La Follia”

Vivaldi: Concerto in D Major for violin, strings and basso continuo, RV 212a, “Per la solennità della S. lingua di S. Antonio in Padua”

Vivaldi: The Four Seasons


----------



## Radames

Kontrapunctus said:


> The Venice Baroque Orchestra with violin soloist Nicola Benedetti


I saw her last year in Ottawa. She's from the Old Country!


----------



## Judith

This weekend going to Leeds Town Hall 

Vienna Tonkunstler Orchestra 
Conducted by Yutaka Sado

Soloist Angela Hewitt

Overture Marriage of Figaro Mozart
Piano Concerto No 4 Beethoven 
Symphony No 2 Sibelius


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> This weekend going to Leeds Town Hall
> 
> Vienna Tonkunstler Orchestra
> Conducted by Yutaka Sado
> 
> Soloist Angela Hewitt
> 
> Overture Marriage of Figaro Mozart
> Piano Concerto No 4 Beethoven
> Symphony No 2 Sibelius


Well balanced concert, enjoy Judith!


----------



## Radames

I hear a new kid tonight in Montreal - winner of Canada's OSM Manulife Competition, Blake Pouliot. Playing the Korngold Concerto:




Serge Garant, Plages 
Korngold, Violin concerto in D Major, op. 35
Brahms, Symphony no. 1 in C minor, op. 68

Conductor is the impressive young Russian Vasily Petrenko.


----------



## Vaneyes

*Berezovsky*, Royal Festival Hall, London, June 5, 2017.

https://www.southbankcentre.co.uk/whats-on/109055-boris-berezovsky-piano-2017


----------



## laurie

I'm very excited to be hearing one of my favorite pieces ~ La Mer! ~ at the Oregon Symphony in April.
The full program -

Mendelssohn: The Hebrides
Britten: Violin Concerto
Hosokawa: Circulating Ocean
Debussy: La Mer

I've never heard the other pieces, so I'll be doing some homework before I go


----------



## Vaneyes

laurie said:


> I'm very excited to be hearing one of my favorite pieces ~ La Mer! ~ at the Oregon Symphony in April.
> The full program -
> 
> Mendelssohn: The Hebrides
> Britten: Violin Concerto
> Hosokawa: Circulating Ocean
> Debussy: La Mer
> 
> I've never heard the other pieces, so I'll be doing some homework before I go


*Jun Märkl,* conductor, *Simone Lamsma,* violin. :tiphat:


----------



## SiegendesLicht

June 1st, Laieszhalle, Hamburg, a program titled "Schubert Forever":

Excerpts from the incidental music to _Rosamunde_, D797
A selection of lieder, performed by the baritone Matthias Goerne (I really hope they publish the list of the lieder some time in advance)
String quinter in C major, D956, transcribed for string orchestra.

All performed by the Hamburger Symphoniker.


----------



## nightscape

Saturday, March 25, 2017

*Britten* - War Requiem, Op. 66

Philadelphia Orchestra
Charles Dutoit - Conductor

Tatiana Pavlovskaya - Soprano
John Mark Ainsley - Tenor
Matthias Goerne - Baritone

Westminster Symphonic Choir - Mixed chorus
The American Boychoir - Boys choir


----------



## Pugg

April 14th Rotterdam

*Bach : St Matthew Passion.*

soprano Martina Janková
mezzo-soprano Lidija Jovanovic
tenor (aria's) Samuel Boden
tenor (Evangelist) John Mark Ainsley
baritone (aria's) Leon Košavić
baritone (Christus) Vincent Le Texier
choir Laurens Collegium Rotterdam

Nathalie Stützmann conducting


----------



## Animal the Drummer

John Mark Ainsley's getting a lot of work, I see. The poor guy was "educated" at both my old school's and my old university's rival establishments but somehow managed to survive the experience.


----------



## mountmccabe

In just one week! Andris Nelsons conducts the Royal Concertgebouw Orchestra in Shostakovich's 11th symphony and Prokofiev's 2nd piano concerto, Yefim Bronfman piano.


----------



## perempe

my remaining concerts with the Miskolc SO:
Mahler - Symphony No. 3 (on Thursday)

guest performance in Eger in April:
Debussy - Petite Suite
Pierné - Concertstück (for harp & orchestra in G sharp, Op. 39)
Ravel - Introduction and Allegro
Ravel - Pavane pour une infante défunte
Debussy - La Mer

in late April:
Debussy - Jeux
Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No.1, Op.10
Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
Ravel - Le tombeau de couperin

shall I go to Haydn's The Seasons (Die Jahreszeiten) in May? is it a must? I thought it's too old for me as I like symphonic pieces from the romantic era. (that was one of the few tickets I didn't buy.)


----------



## Pugg

perempe said:


> my remaining concerts with the Miskolc SO:
> Mahler - Symphony No. 3 (on Thursday)
> 
> guest performance in Eger in April:
> Debussy - Petite Suite
> Pierné - Concertstück (for harp & orchestra in G sharp, Op. 39)
> Ravel - Introduction and Allegro
> Ravel - Pavane pour une infante défunte
> Debussy - La Mer
> 
> in late April:
> Debussy - Jeux
> Prokofiev - Piano Concerto No.1, Op.10
> Debussy - Prelude to the Afternoon of a Faun
> Ravel - Le tombeau de couperin
> 
> shall I go to Haydn's The Seasons (Die Jahreszeiten) in May? is it a must? I thought it's too old for me as I like symphonic pieces from the romantic era. (that was one of the few tickets I didn't buy.)


Nothing in life is a must perempe, the only thing I would say, just go, it's a wonderful piece full of some great choral works.


----------



## jegreenwood

Angela Hewitt playing 3 Bach Partitas on Tuesday.

Just bought season tickets for three more Bach recitals by her next year.


----------



## gHeadphone

Verdis Requiem tomorrow in Maynooth University (Ireland).

I love the Requiem and am genuinely excited to see it live for the first time! My wife is no as enthused but coming along anyway!


----------



## perempe

today
Mahler: Symphony No. 2 at the Opera House (Budapest)
Budapest Philharmonic Orchestra
conductor: Pinchas Steinberg


----------



## Judith

Going to see my favourite pianist at the end of the month!

Stephen Hough in recital at Harrogate! Saw him last summer and he was amazing!


----------



## JAS

Classical guitarist David Russell at the end of April.


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Going to see my favourite pianist at the end of the month!
> 
> Stephen Hough in recital at Harrogate! Saw him last summer and he was amazing!


You are spoiled seeing all you favourite artists so close.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> You are spoiled seeing all you favourite artists so close.


Just one more to see if he comes to my area!!!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Just one more to see if he comes to my area!!!


Let me guess......J.B?


----------



## Judith

Just booked to see Endellion String Quartet in June! 

First time seeing a String Quartet so excited!


----------



## jegreenwood

On Saturday I will be hearing Alisa Weilerstein perform all six Bach Cello Suites.


----------



## TxllxT

http://rbth.com/arts/2017/04/28/gergiev-london-symphony-orchestra-to-perform-at-trafalgar-square_752534

Rachmaninov's 2nd symphony on Trafalgar Square with LSO/Gergiev, free on May 21: Don't know, but in London it may be cool weather for this concert...


----------



## Judith

Tonight is the night I see Stephen Hough! Can't wait!


----------



## Bettina

Next Sunday, Rachel Barton Pine is giving a master class right here in Davis, CA - and it's free and open to the public!! Here's the info, in case any of you are in the area and might be interested in attending: https://www.mondaviarts.org/event/2016-17/young-artists-competition

I'm so excited about this opportunity to watch her teach. I'm sure that I'll learn many things about musicianship and pedagogy, which I will then be able to incorporate into my own work as a piano teacher. I'll probably post a review of the event afterwards, probably in the "latest concerts" thread.


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Next Sunday, Rachel Barton Pine is giving a master class right here in Davis, CA - and it's free and open to the public!! Here's the info, in case any of you are in the area and might be interested in attending: https://www.mondaviarts.org/event/2016-17/young-artists-competition
> 
> I'm so excited about this opportunity to watch her teach. I'm sure that I'll learn many things about musicianship and pedagogy, which I will then be able to incorporate into my own work as a piano teacher. I'll probably post a review of the event afterwards, probably in the "latest concerts" thread.


She's my favorite contemporary violinist. I hope she demonstrates her HIP approach to Bach on her modern violin.

Should be terrific!


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Tonight is the night I see Stephen Hough! Can't wait!


Cant wait to hear how your evening went.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Opera in Concert: Monteverdi's L'Orfeo
University Musical Society
Hill Auditorium, Ann Arbor, Michigan
Sunday, April 15, 2018
Karim Sulayman, Orfeo
Erica Schuller, Eurydice
Apollo's Fire/The Cleveland Baroque Orchestra
Jeannette Sorrell, conductor


----------



## Pugg

Florestan said:


> Opera in Concert: Monteverdi's L'Orfeo
> University Musical Society
> Hill Auditorium, Ann Arbor, Michigan
> Sunday, April 15, 2018
> Karim Sulayman, Orfeo
> Erica Schuller, Eurydice
> Apollo's Fire/The Cleveland Baroque Orchestra
> Jeannette Sorrell, conductor


That's next year... right?


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> Next Sunday, Rachel Barton Pine is giving a master class right here in Davis, CA - and it's free and open to the public!! Here's the info, in case any of you are in the area and might be interested in attending: https://www.mondaviarts.org/event/2016-17/young-artists-competition
> 
> I'm so excited about this opportunity to watch her teach. I'm sure that I'll learn many things about musicianship and pedagogy, which I will then be able to incorporate into my own work as a piano teacher. I'll probably post a review of the event afterwards, probably in the "latest concerts" thread.


Bettina, have a great time at the Rachel Barton Pine master class tomorrow.

Let me know if they had any rum cake at the concession stand.


----------



## Bettina

hpowders said:


> Bettina, have a great time at the Rachel Barton Pine master class tomorrow.
> 
> Let me know if they had any rum cake at the concession stand.


I'll be sure to post a complete update tomorrow, complete with a description of the alcoholic treats on offer (maybe I'd better ride my bike to the event instead of driving...:lol


----------



## laurie

Bettina said:


> I'll be sure to post a complete update tomorrow, complete with a description of the alcoholic treats on offer (maybe I'd better ride my bike to the event instead of driving...:lol


I don't know .... drunk bicycling seems _at least _as dangerous as drunk driving; better take a cab 
Enjoy the class!


----------



## Bettina

laurie said:


> I don't know .... drunk bicycling seems _at least _as dangerous as drunk driving; better take a cab
> Enjoy the class!


Biking in Davis is pretty safe, because there are lots of bike paths all over the place. But I'm sure you're right about the dangers of drunk biking, no matter how good the paths are! I'll probably just abstain from the rum cake and focus on the intoxicating thrill of learning new pedagogical techniques from Rachel... Stay tuned for an update.


----------



## Pugg

Bettina said:


> I'll be sure to post a complete update tomorrow, complete with a description of the alcoholic treats on offer (maybe I'd better ride my bike to the event instead of driving...:lol


Live a little, take a cab.


----------



## Judith

Pugg said:


> Cant wait to hear how your evening went.


Wonderful evening. He performed

Debussy: Images Book II
Schumann: Fantasie op. 17
Debussy: La terrasse des audiences du clair de lune (Preludes Bk II)
Debussy: Images Book I
Beethoven: Sonata in F minor op. 57 (Appassionata)

Encored with a piece from Schumann but couldn't remember which one it was!

Managed to meet him afterwards and get an autograph. Really nice and friendly!


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I'll be sure to post a complete update tomorrow, complete with a description of the alcoholic treats on offer (maybe I'd better ride my bike to the event instead of driving...:lol


You know Rachel Barton Pine almost died in a horrible train accident in 1995. She lost one leg and the other was badly damaged.

She overcame all this and currently she is at the top of her game.


----------



## laurie

Bettina said:


> Biking in Davis is pretty safe, because there are lots of bike paths all over the place. But I'm sure you're right about the dangers of drunk biking, no matter how good the paths are! I'll probably just abstain from the rum cake and focus on the intoxicating thrill of learning new pedagogical techniques from Rachel... Stay tuned for an update.


 I was just teasing you ..... Anyway, I doubt that you (or most people) could consume enough rum cake to impair their (bicycling!) judgement. 
Hpowders, on the other hand ...... :lol:


----------



## hpowders

laurie said:


> I was just teasing you ..... Anyway, I doubt that you (or most people) could consume enough rum cake to impair their (bicycling!) judgement.
> Hpowders, on the other hand ...... :lol:


Bettina's in it for the music and the pedagogy. She would be oblivious to rumcake's intoxicating power.


----------



## Bettina

I just got back from Rachel Barton Pine's master class. It was a fantastic experience! She did an amazing job striking a balance between technical advice and more general remarks about musical style and interpretation. I took detailed notes on many of her remarks; here are a few of the highlights:

"Sometimes Beethoven purposefully goes against what the music feels like it wants - you want to do a crescendo, but he tells you not to, in order to create a sense of frustration."

With reference to the Bach Chaconne in D Minor: "Bach pays homage to the dance forms, even though nobody would be dancing to this. Don't get too far away from a dance - the whole movement must never lose its dance flavor." 

Commenting on a student's performance of this Chaconne: "The use of vibrato sometimes felt a little random...vibrato needs to be intimately wedded to your interpretive choices. It needs to be happening in the right places to support your interpretation. This has to be done absolutely consciously."

While helping a student with the Bartok Violin Concerto No. 2: "In the Hungarian language every word has an accent on the first syllable. And the music does too. This cannot be notated. You have to be a Hungarian gesture detective, search through the music to see where these gestures are hiding."


----------



## hpowders

Bettina said:


> I just got back from Rachel Barton Pine's master class. It was a fantastic experience! She did an amazing job striking a balance between technical advice and more general remarks about musical style and interpretation. I took detailed notes on many of her remarks; here are a few of the highlights:
> 
> "Sometimes Beethoven purposefully goes against what the music feels like it wants - you want to do a crescendo, but he tells you not to, in order to create a sense of frustration."
> 
> With reference to the Bach Chaconne in D Minor: "Bach pays homage to the dance forms, even though nobody would be dancing to this. Don't get too far away from a dance - the whole movement must never lose its dance flavor."
> 
> Commenting on a student's performance of this Chaconne: "The use of vibrato sometimes felt a little random...vibrato needs to be intimately wedded to your interpretive choices. It needs to be happening in the right places to support your interpretation. This has to be done absolutely consciously."
> 
> While helping a student with the Bartok Violin Concerto No. 2: "In the Hungarian language every word has an accent on the first syllable. And the music does too. This cannot be notated. You have to be a Hungarian gesture detective, search through the music to see where these gestures are hiding."


I checked out a master class of hers on You Tube. She's incredible!

From her recordings of Bach, she rarely uses any vibrato and yes, this is consistent throughout the Unaccompanied Sonatas & Partitas.

As I previously wrote elsewhere, her Bach playing is completely HIP-inspired, yet with modern strings and pitch.

A stark splash of cold water:

Play an unaccompanied Bach sonata or partita performed by Arthur Grumiaux or Henryk Szeryng, laden with heavy vibrato, slides and crescendos and then listen to the same piece with Ms. Pine.

You will fall out of your chair!

She is simply the most intelligent, caring violinist playing today.


----------



## Becca

Strictly speaking this doesn't apply as I just returned from it ... the San Diego Symphony and their retiring music director, Jahja Ling, did Mahler's 3rd, and they did a very good job.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I am really looking forward to Mahler's 9th in October, with the NDR Orchestra and Thomas Hengelbrock. Should be fantastic.


----------



## Guest

Two of my favorite pianists back to back!

Daniil Trifonov and the Mariinsky Orch conducted by Valery Gergiev play Trifonov's Piano Concerto November 2nd in my home town. Then the next night, Denis Matsuev performs with those same forces Prokofiev's 2nd Piano Concerto about 70 miles away. Both are going to be epic, and I have fantastic seats for them! It seems odd that the orchestra is on tour with two powerhouse pianists, but I'm not complaining.


----------



## Vaneyes

hpowders said:


> You know Rachel Barton Pine almost died in a horrible train accident in 1995. She lost one leg and the other was badly damaged.
> 
> She overcame all this and currently she is at the top of her game.


*
"I could not would not overcome such trauma. I'd have hp take care of me."

*


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Two of my favorite pianists back to back!
> 
> Daniil Trifonov and the Mariinsky Orch conducted by Valery Gergiev play Trifonov's Piano Concerto November 2nd in my home town. Then the next night, Denis Matsuev performs with those same forces Prokofiev's 2nd Piano Concerto about 70 miles away. Both are going to be epic, and I have fantastic seats for them! It seems odd that the orchestra is on tour with two powerhouse pianists, but I'm not complaining.


Some people have all the luck.


----------



## Judith

Booked to see the "love of my life" lol with ASMF in January in Manchester. Front row too! So ecstatic!

For those of you that don't know,
Joshua Bell!

They will be performing

Four Seasons Vivaldi
TBA Edgar Mayer
Symphony no 2 Beethoven


----------



## Pugg

Judith said:


> Booked to see the "love of my life" lol with ASMF in January in Manchester. Front row too! So ecstatic!
> 
> For those of you that don't know,
> Joshua Bell!
> 
> They will be performing
> 
> Four Seasons Vivaldi
> TBA Edgar Mayer
> Symphony no 2 Beethoven


Fantastic Judith, before we know it is 2018.


----------



## Guest

I'm attending the semi-final rounds of the Van Cliburn Competition during the first week in June. Has anyone attended it? If so, how do people dress, especially for the evening performances?


----------



## Pugg

*Sunday 4 June 2017*

*Jonas Kaufmann/ Eva-Maria Westbroek
*
Aida (1871):
-Preludio
-Scena e romanza Se quel guerrier io fossi! … Celeste Aida (act I)

Uit La forza del destino (1862):
-Ouverture
-Scena e romanza La vita è inferno all'infelice … O tu, che in seno agli angeli (act III)

Uit Don Carlo (1884):
-Scena ed aria Tu, che le vanità (act V)

Otello, Preludio (1887)

Uit Otello (1887):
- Gia nella notte densa (act I, scene 3)

- pauze -

Richard Wagner (1813-1883)

Uit Rienzi (1842):
-Ouverture

Uit Die Walküre (1856):
-Act I, scene 3


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Pugg said:


> Fantastic Judith, before we know it is 2018.


Yes, and I will get to hear Matthias Goerne sing Winterreise and Kindertotenlieder, and Brahms' German Requiem with Bernard Haitink and the Bavarian Radio Orchestra and lots of other fun stuff.


----------



## Pugg

*Sunday: 18 June 2017 * Starts 20.15 Amsterdam Concertgebouw.

_Murray Perahia_ - piano
Programme

J.S. Bach - Sixth Franse suite in E, BWV 817
Schubert - Fourth Impromptus, D 935
Mozart - Rondo in a, KV 511
Beethoven - Sonata nr. 32 in c, op. 111
No Interval.

Completely unexpected. :angel:


----------



## Vaneyes

2017 Salzburg Festival, July 28 & 30*

Mahler* 9: VPO/Haitink


----------



## Vaneyes

From The Guardian...

Robert Hollingsworth's I Fagiolini are marking the 450th anniversary of Monteverdi's birth with an extensive UK tour of his work. Catch them in L'Orfeo at the Cheltenham festival on 9 July (01242 850270), or a programme of madrigals at Cadogan Hall, London, on 17 July (020-7730 4500). The Other Vespers, Hollingsworth's innovative reconstruction of a 1620 service at St Mark's in Venice, using material from Monteverdi's 1641 collection of sacred music, Selva Morale e Spirituale, can be heard at Queen's Hall, Edinburgh, as part of the international festival on 19 August (0131-473 2000).


----------



## Vaneyes

"Barbican announces Riot Days'

http://www.classicalsource.com/db_control/db_news.php?id=4710

Related:

https://www.theguardian.com/commentisfree/2013/nov/07/valery-gergiev-putin-conductor-gay-people


----------



## perempe

booked a season pass to Budapest Festival Orchestra: 9 evenings with 2 operas (Don Giovanni & Falstaff). the last 2 concerts will be Bruckner's 8th & Mahler's 2nd (featuring Christiane Karg, Elisabeth Kulman & Czech Philharmonic Choir Brno.)


----------



## SiegendesLicht

I remember saying on here a while ago, just how great it would be to hear all of Wagner's Ring performed in concert at our Elbphilharmonie some time in the future. Well, yesterday the NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchestra announced two additional concerts that were not on the program before. The work to be performed is The Ring Without Words - Lorin Maazel's orchestral arrangement of Wagner, and one of the dates is July 7th, 2018 - the next birthday of yours truly. Wow!!! - that is just about all I can say to that.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Michigan Opera Theatre has Tosca coming next April, co-produced with the Cincinnati Opera. The MOT is right here in Detroit and I want to attend Tosca but so far I only see series tickets offered. I assume they want to push season tickets and will later open it up to individual opera ticket sales.

There are a couple other operas in their upcoming season, but no others that I am interested in.


----------



## Guest

Pianist/composer Lera Auerbach in San Francisco on 3/27/2018:

AUERBACH: 21st Century Pictures (World Premiere)
MUSSORGSKY: Pictures at an Exhibition


----------



## Pugg

August 20th : Amsterdam.

‘People’s diva’ Renée Fleming zingt Strauss en Barber

Musici: Royal Stockholm Philharmonic Orchestra

Sakari Oramo - dirigent

Renée Fleming - sopraan
Programma

Beethoven - Ouverture 'Leonore' nr. 3 in C, op. 72b

Barber - Knoxville: Summer of 1915, op. 24

R. Strauss - Daphnes Verwandlung (uit 'Daphne', op. 82)

R. Schumann - Derde symfonie in Es, op. 97 'Rheinische'


----------



## Guest

Just bought tickets to Daniil Trifonov's recital in San Francisco!

Mompou :Variaciones sobre un tema di Chopin
Tchaikovsky: Un poco di Chopin, Opus 72, no.15
Rachmaninoff: Variations on a Theme of Chopin, Opus 22

Chopin: Selected Mazurkas
Chopin: Piano Sonata No. 2


----------



## SixFootScowl

> Originally Posted by Florestan (post 565)
> 
> Opera in Concert: Monteverdi's L'Orfeo
> University Musical Society
> Hill Auditorium, Ann Arbor, Michigan
> Sunday, April 15, 2018
> Karim Sulayman, Orfeo
> Erica Schuller, Eurydice
> Apollo's Fire/The Cleveland Baroque Orchestra
> Jeannette Sorrell, conductor





Pugg said:


> That's next year... right?


Yes it is. I got my tickets. I also got tickets to Handel's Messiah this December and to Mahler's 5th this November. Mahler is with Jaap van Zweden, conductor, New York Philharmonic.


----------



## Joe B

In June of 2018 (8th-10th) the Hartford Symphony Orchestra and the Hartford Chorale will perform Orff's "Carmina Burana" and Barber's "Knoxville, Summer of 1915" at the Bushnell Auditorium. Tickets go on sale 8/21/17. I'm psyched!


----------



## perempe

I have a season pass to Budapest Festival Orchestra, but want to attend a few concerts in Miskolc. please choose your favorite 5 concerts.

A
Khachaturian - Spartacus (excerpts)
Kodály - Dances of Galánta
Kodály - The Kálló Double Dance

B
Verbey - Fractal Symphony (1st movement only)
Szentpáli - Concerto for ClaXoTon and Orchestra
Holst - The Planets, Op. 32

C
Beethoven - Symphony No. 1
Mozart - Requiem (K. 626)

D
Schubert - Mahler Der Tod und das Mädchen (for string orchestra)
Stravinsky - L'Histoire du soldat

E
Beethoven "Overture Leonore III"
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1 in C major Op. 15
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 4 in G major Op. 58

F
Mozart - Violin Concerto No.5 in A major, K. 219
Mendelssohn - Lobgesang

G
Sibelius - The Swan of Tuonela, Op. 22
Sibelius - Violin Concerto in D Minor Op. 47
Prokofiev - Cinderella, Suite Op. 107

H
Brahms - Tragic Overture
Schumann - Piano Concerto, in A minor, OP. 54
Brahms-Schönberg - Piano Quartet

I
Mussorgsky - Night on Bald Mountain
Frigyes Hidas - Double Concerto for Trombones
Mussorgsky(-Ravel) - Pictures at an Exhibition

J
Mozart - Concerto For Two Pianos, K.365
Imre Széchényi - Ünnepi induló (festival march?)
Liszt - Hungarian Rhapsody No. 15 "Rákóczi March"
Saint-Saëns - The Carnival of the Animals

K
Stravinsky - Ragtime for Eleven Instruments
Gershwin - Cuban Overture
Orff - Carmina Burana - 6. Dance
Mancini - Pink Panther (arr. for string orchestra) 
Bernstein - Divertimento - 7. Blues
Bernstein - West Side Story [8] America
Shostakovich - Jazz Suite - Finale
Bob Carleton - Ja-Da

L
Weber - Der Freischütz Overture
Saint Saëns - Cello Concerto No 1 in A minor, Op 33
Hindemith - Mathis der Maler

M
Dukas - The Sorcerer's Apprentice
Berlioz - Les nuits d'été (Summer Nights), Op. 7
Debussy - Suite bergamasque
Ravel - Bolero

N
Mussorgsky - Songs and Dances of Death
Borodin - Symphony No. 2

O
Beethoven "Overture Leonore III"
Mozart - Clarinet Concerto In A Major K 622
Dvorak - Symphony No.8, Op.88

P
Webber - Oberon overure
Beethoven - Piano Concerto No. 1 in C Major, Op. 15
Mozart - Symphony No. 41 in C major, K. 551

Q
Bach - Brandenburg Concerto No. 5 in D major, BWV 1050
Bach - Sonata in B minor, bwv 1030
Duphly - La de Brissac
Duphly - La Victoire
Szilvia Elek - new piece for harpsichord and string orchesatra (premier)
Bartók - Microcosmos (excerpts)
Zoltán Györe - Harpsichord concerto no. 2

R
Grieg - Peer Gynt Suite No.1
Chopin - Piano Concerto No.2 in F minor Op.21
Beethoven - Symphony No. 6

S
Brahms - Variations on a Theme by Haydn Op. 56a
Rachmaninoff - Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, Op. 43
Brahms - Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73

T
Debussy - Pelléas és Mélisande


----------



## laurie

I just bought tickets to hear one of my favorites pieces ~ Gershwin's Rhapsody In Blue ~
at the Oregon Symphony in November. (Carlos Kalmar conducting; also playing: a World Premiere/commission by Chris Rogerson, & Schoenberg's Piano Concerto). I'm going with my daughter, as it's one of her favorites too ...... we're both really excited!


----------



## Pugg

Sunday: 3th December 2017 Concertgebouw Amsterdam

*Daniil Trifonov - piano*
Programme :

Mompou - Variations sur une thème de Chopin

R. Schumann - Chopin: Agitato, nr. 12 (uit 'Carnaval', op. 9 'Scènes mignonnes sur quatre notes')

Grieg - Studie (Hommage à Chopin) (uit 'Stimmungen', op. 73)

Barber - Nocturne 'Homage to John Field'

Tsjaikovski - Un poco di Chopin (uit 'Achttien stukken', op. 72)

Rachmaninoff - Variaties op een thema van Chopin, op. 22

Chopin - Fantasie-impromptu in cis, op. 66

Chopin - Sonate in bes, op. 35 'Treurmars'


----------



## poodlebites

Today starts the Gergiev Festival in Rotterdam. This year the theme is the Russian Avant Garde.

https://gergievfestival.nl/


----------



## Steve1087

Going to see Mark Elder and the Halle Orchestra performing The Dream Of Gerontius at York Minster on 4th November.
On 9th November travelling to Liverpool Philharmonic Hall for Vaughan Williams Sea Symphony.


----------



## Guest

Pianist Nikolay Khozyainov this Sunday (October 8):

BEETHOVEN: Piano Sonata in A-flat major, op. 110
CHOPIN Polonaise in A-flat major, op. 53
LISZT: Rhapsodie espagnole
--
GETTY: First Adventure
Raise the Colors
Andantino
Scherzo Pensieroso
SCHUMANN: Fantasy in C major, op. 17


----------



## distantprommer

The Camerata Cancun are performing this Friday at the Teatro de Cancun, the venue by the sea. On the all Beethoven program are the Egmont Overture, the Third Symphony and the Fifth Piano Concerto.
Solista: Isabel Ladrón de Guevara - Piano
Director Invitado: Paco Rodríguez

We plan to go, even though it is a long drive.


----------



## PeterFromLA

Arditti Quartet, U of Chicago, Oct 20.

Program:

Bartók: String Quartet No. 3

G. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 1 "Métamorphoses nocturnes"

Bartók: String Quartet No. 4

G. Ligeti: String Quartet No. 2


----------



## Ebor1

24th April 2018 NCEM York.

Trevor Pinnock and Friends - Trevor returns to York with his musical friends to present a programme of music by Froberger, Goldberg, Bach and Handel.

https://tickets.ncem.co.uk/en-GB/shows/trevor pinnock and friends/events


----------



## Ebor1

13th December as part of the York Christmas Early Music Festival

THE YORK WAITS
with Deborah Catterall voice

Goday My Lord Sir Christemas
A Celebration of English medieval and Tudor music for the Festive Season

Join The Waits to explore the wonderfully varied range of Advent and Christmas music from the 15th to the early 16th centuries. The noyse of shawms and sackbuts, bagpipes and hurdy gurdy herald the arrival of Yule, while fiddles, harp, gittern and low recorders accompany some familiar and other less well known songs and carols that demonstrate how our ancestors greeted winter and the story of the Nativity.

https://tickets.ncem.co.uk/en-GB/shows/the york waits - deborah catterall/events


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Andreas Scholl is performing a program of British art songs on October 23rd. Except that parts of the recital hall of the Elbphilharmonie where the concert was supposed to take place is currently under repair (yeah, less than a year after opening), so the venue has been changed to the recital hall of the old concert hall of Hamburg. Not that the quality of Scholl's voice is going to be affected by the venue, not in the least. But I am still going to miss those views...


----------



## Ebor1

Fretwork 

Wednesday 22 November 2017 at 7.30PM 
Sir Jack Lyons Concert Hall 


Asako Morikawa, Richard Boothby
Joanna Levine, Emily Ashton,
Sam Stadlen, Susanna Pell viols


Taverner In Nomine 

Tye Crye; Trust 

Parsons In Nomines 

Byrd In Nomine 

Picforth In Nomine 

Gibbons Two Fantazias in 6 parts 

Nico Muhly Slow (In Nomine in 5 parts) 

Lawes Consort sett in C minor 

Gavin Bryars In Nomine (after Purcell) 

Purcell In Nomines


----------



## Guest

Depending on the fire situation in Sonoma, CA, I _might_ be hearing Peter Serkin on October 20th:

Mozart: Adagio K.540
Mozart: Sonata K.570
---
Bach Goldberg Variations


----------



## Pugg

*Bernard Haitink and Eva-Maria Westbroek: Wagner*

17.11.2017 | 20:15 | Concertgebouw - Main Hall

Chamber Orchestra of Europe
Bernard Haitink - conductor
Eva-Maria Westbroek - soprano

Wagner - Wesendonck-Lieder, WWV 91

Mozart - Symfonie nr. 35 in D, KV 385 'Haffner'

Mozart - Symfonie nr. 38 in D, KV 504 'Praagse'


----------



## Guest

Kontrapunctus said:


> Depending on the fire situation in Sonoma, CA, I _might_ be hearing Peter Serkin on October 20th:
> 
> Mozart: Adagio K.540
> Mozart: Sonata K.570
> ---
> Bach Goldberg Variations


Just to put things in perspective, this is just one small area in Sonoma that was destroyed. So far, some 5,000 homes have been reduced to ash. It looks more like the aftermath of Hiroshima or Nagasaki than a fire.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Next Wednesday, October 25th, the Cleveland Orchestra and Franz Welser-Möst present the 6th Symphony of Mahler at the Elbphilharmonie Hamburg. I am still negotiating about getting time off on that day, but if I do (and if I have luck with getting a ticket, which is a big IF) that will be three classical concerts in a week for me - and two Mahler symphonies! Living in Hamburg, in the shadow of the Elphi truly is a wonderful thing.


----------



## Guest

Sure enough, Serkin did cancel, but not because of the fire--he has pneumonia.


----------



## Judith

Just booked to see at Leeds Town Hall in January

The Hallé
Sir Mark Elder

Performing
Delius Paris
Ravel Piano Concerto in G Soloist Anna Tsybuleva
Elgar Enigma Variations

Was meant to see Sir Mark Elder and the Hallé a few years ago but couldn't go as I ended up ill so hopefully this time, I should be OK. Well, I have to be as seeing Joshua Bell the week after!!!!!


----------



## Animal the Drummer

Interesting programme, and an interesting soloist. She was a somewhat controversial winner of the most recent Leeds Piano Competition, but I agreed with the result. The Ravel concerto is a VERY different piece from the Brahms B flat which she played in the Competition final, so I wonder what she'll make of it.


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I'm seeing Pierre-Laurent Aimard on November 23, he will be performing Ravel's G Major concerto with the Danish National Symphony Orchestra. David Afkham will be conducting. Richard Strauss Rosenkavalier-suite & Till Eulenspiegels lustige Streiche will also be performed and also Ravel's La Valse. So it should be good.. I saw Pierre-Laurent Aimard in April he performed Beethoven's Hammerklavier Sonata and three Debussy etudes and Scriabin 9th sonata. This performance was right after a terror attack in Stockholm. So mr. Pierre-Laurent Aimard took the flowers he recived and threw all over stage and dedicate his encore, Bach's 1 Prelude from Das Woltempiereed Klavier to the victims and relatives to this tragedy of this terrible event. It was on of the most movining encores I have ever heard. The concerthouse was completely quiet during this three minutes.. It was beautiful.. I am looking forward to se him again. He is such an amazing pianist!


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I'm sorry for the post above. It is very badly written. My excuse is that I was a bit intoxicated while writing it (and that I'm not very good at English).


----------



## Gordontrek

Local symphony (Huntsville) is playing La Mer on Friday night. That is in my top 2 favorite pieces of music of all time. 
But alas, I will be sitting in a pit orchestra for a musical that night. SO bummed that I have to miss it. It does, however, appear that I will be able to at least attend their dress rehearsal for it.


----------



## jegreenwood

Angela Hewitt performing Bach Partitas on Saturday evening.


----------



## Kivimees

Going to this next Friday:

http://www.vanemuine.ee/repertuaar/symphony-meets-jazz/?lang=en

Something a little bit different


----------



## Judith

Just booked to see Peter Donohoe again. This time in a chamber concert with the Navarra String Quartet in February performing

Shostakovitch String Quartey no 5
Tchaikovsky String Quartet no 1
Taneyev Piano Quintet 

Performing at The Venue at Leeds College of Music


----------



## Judith

jegreenwood said:


> Angela Hewitt performing Bach Partitas on Saturday evening.


Saw her live beginning of year with Vienna Tonkunstler Orchestra performing 
Beethoven piano concerto no 4 and encored with Bach Gigue from the French Suite no 5.

She gave a wonderful performance. Hope you enjoyed the recital!


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I'm seeing Madame Butterfly November 15 at the Malmö Opera.


----------



## philoctetes

Two weeks ago Miro Quartet

Last week Mariisnky Orchestra w Gergiev

Tonight Les Arts Florissants w Christie

Tomorrow night Tetzlaff Quartet

A hot streak for Weill Hall. It's not always so good.


----------



## The Wolf

Booked: Elina Garanca with Sinfónica de Yucatán, directed by Constantine Orbelian. January 19 (Teatro Peón Contreras, Mérida Yucatán MX.)


----------



## distantprommer

The Wolf said:


> Booked: Elina Garanca with Sinfónica de Yucatán, directed by Constantine Orbelian. January 19 (Teatro Peón Contreras, Mérida Yucatán MX.)


We (wife and I) have been thinking of making another quick visit to Merida to catch a concert there. Maybe this occasion may be the one.

Recently the Camerata Cancun gave an all Beethoven concert in Cancun and Playa del Carmen. That has been the extent of our concert going in the peninsula this season.


----------



## The Wolf

distantprommer said:


> We (wife and I) have been thinking of making another quick visit to Merida to catch a concert there. Maybe this occasion may be the one.


Besides it will be the first occasion, in which an artist of renown will sing in the opera house. When Pavarotti (late 90's) and Placido (10 years ago) came, they sang in Chichén Itzá. Different acoustics compared to the theatre.


----------



## newyorkconversation

For anyone in the (SF) Bay Area: I note that Steven Isserlis will be performing Haydn's Cello Concerto No. 2 with Philharmonia Baroque in February. There are four performances, in Palo Alto, SF proper, and Berkeley (x2).

Have been listening to this work recently and went looking to see who's performing it in the US. If I lived out there I would certainly attend at least one of these!

Here's the full program, which is called (a bit over-the-top, maybe?) "Harmonic Convergence": https://philharmonia.org/2017-2018-season/harmonic/

And here's Isserlis' recording with Roger Norrington and the Chamber Orchestra of Europe:


----------



## newyorkconversation

For European TC'ers, I note that the excellent Cuarteto Casals is in the middle of playing through all the Beethoven Quartets for their 20th anniversary season: https://cuartetocasals.com/en/concerts

This apparently is leading up to multiple recordings covering the complete Beethoven SQs.

Were I in Europe, I'd try to go to one or more of these performances!


----------



## Guest

Pianist Alexander Gavrylyuk in San Francisco May 20th. Looks like quite a finger-twisting program!

BACH/BUSONI Toccata and Fugue in D minor
HAYDN Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob. XV1:32
CHOPIN Etudes, Op. 10 (selections)
SCRIABIN Sonata No. 5
RACHMANINOV Preludes, Op. 23 (selections) 
RACHMANINOV Sonata No. 2


----------



## Pugg

Kontrapunctus said:


> Pianist Alexander Gavrylyuk in San Francisco May 20th. Looks like quite a finger-twisting program!
> 
> BACH/BUSONI Toccata and Fugue in D minor
> HAYDN Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob. XV1:32
> CHOPIN Etudes, Op. 10 (selections)
> SCRIABIN Sonata No. 5
> RACHMANINOV Preludes, Op. 23 (selections)
> RACHMANINOV Sonata No. 2


He's doing Schumann's piano concerto in Amsterdam 
February 7-8-9 and 11th .


----------



## Guest

Coming up for me at the end of January, our local multi-purpose hall will present:

*Royal Scottish National Orchestra (RSNO)*

Conductor *Jamie Phillips*
Soloist *Ning Feng *(violin)

*Mozart *Symphony No. 31 '"Paris"
*Korngold *Violin Concerto
*Sibelius *Symphony No. 5

Not exactly a programme to set the modern pulses racing, but it'll do me.


----------



## laurie

^^^ Me too!

Next month:

*Oregon Symphony*
w/ soloist Francesco Piemontesi (piano)

*Barber* Essay # 2
*Franck* Symphonic Variations
*R Strauss* Burleske
~ and ~
*Sibelius *Symphony No. 5

I am _really_ looking forward to this!


----------



## newyorkconversation

can't take time off from work/family to fly over for this but I really wish I could!!!!!

*String Quartet Biennalle Amsterdam* (first year ever)
From Jan 27 - Feb 3
Featuring Alfred Brendel (!) along with these quartets:
BRENTANO STRING QUARTET
CUARTETO CASALS
QUARTETTO DI CREMONA
QUATUOR DANEL
DOELENKWARTET
DORIC STRING QUARTET
DUDOK KWARTET AMSTERDAM
EMERSON STRING QUARTET
HAGEN QUARTETT
O/MODERNT STRING QUARTET
Cuarteto Quiroga
Ragazze Quartet
Ruysdael Kwartet
Signum Quartett

http://www.sqba.nl/?lang=en


----------



## Radames

The bomb cyclone kept me out of Boston and their Beethoven 5th Symphony last night. It actually kept them from even performing. I don't remember that ever happening. 


> Due to the weather forecast for the greater Boston area, the Boston Symphony Orchestra performance scheduled for Thursday, January 4, 8PM, has been postponed to Sunday, January 7 at 5pm


https://www.bso.org/Performance/Detail/88619

Looked it up and saw it did happen once that year. It was not a concert I planning on going to though. 
http://slippedisc.com/2017/02/boston-symphony-cancels-due-to-bad-weather/

This weekend the Albany Symphony is doing Beethoven's 5th. With a new violin concerto by Christopher Theofanidis. His Rainbow Body is getting played and recorded frequently. I am really looking forward to hearing his new work!. Also on the program is a mini symphony by Schumann that really should be heard more. The Burlington Chamber Orchestra did it last year.

Schumann: Overture, Scherzo and Finale
Christopher Theofanidis: Viola Concerto
Beethoven: Symphony No. 5


----------



## Haydn man

Manchester Bridgewater Hall January 22nd
ASMF with Joshua Bell

Vivaldi Four Seasons
Edgar Meyer Overture for Violin and Orchestra
Beethoven No.2


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Heading to Baltimore on 2 Feb for Stephen Hough in Mendelssohn's Piano Concerto #1 in g minor; also on the program is Bruckner's 9th. I've not heard either of these works live (nor have I ever seen Stephen Hough) so really looking forward to it.


----------



## Nocture In Blue

I'm seeing Marin Alsop & Hilary Hahn this Thursday in Copenhagen. 
On the program:
*Ravel - Daphnis and Chloe, suite 2
*Prokofjev - Violin concerto 1
*Shostakovich - Symphony 5


----------



## Oldhoosierdude

You all are all over the world listening to world famous orchestra's and performers. Good for you. I'll be staying local and attending the Indianapolis Symphony Orchestra presentation of Beethoven Symphony No 6 paired with Mahler’s songs from “The Magic Horn of Youth.

ISO always gives a good performance.


----------



## Haydn man

May 17th London
LSO with Michael Tilson Thomas
Janine Jansen

Sibelius Violin Concerto 
Sibelius Symphony No.6
Sibelius Symphony No.7


----------



## laurie

Oh, I'm jealous of you, Haydn67 ~ so much Sibelian awesomeness in one concert!


----------



## Guest

MacLeod said:


> Coming up for me at the end of January, our local multi-purpose hall will present:
> 
> *Royal Scottish National Orchestra (RSNO)*
> 
> Conductor *Jamie Phillips*
> Soloist *Ning Feng *(violin)
> 
> *Mozart *Symphony No. 31 '"Paris"
> *Korngold *Violin Concerto
> *Sibelius *Symphony No. 5
> 
> Not exactly a programme to set the modern pulses racing, but it'll do me.


Just recovering from an awesome concert. I enjoyed all three pieces, but the Sibelius was superb. Despite the limitations of the hall, the power was tremendous and Jamie Phillips di a great job of getting the timing right at the final climax. I was particularly impressed by the strings' limpid playing.

I enjoyed the Korngold's instrumental colour, though it was difficult not to hear some of the orchestral playing as exactly the kind of lush film score for which he was famous - though later imitators sprang more readily to mind: I couldn't help but hear John Williams at times!

Ning Feng did an encore based on our National Anthem, "God Save the Queen" which was funny and inventive. The RSNO played Grieg's Våren - a fitting low key conclusion.


----------



## Lisztian

Kontrapunctus said:


> Pianist Alexander Gavrylyuk in San Francisco May 20th. Looks like quite a finger-twisting program!
> 
> BACH/BUSONI Toccata and Fugue in D minor
> HAYDN Sonata No. 47 in B minor, Hob. XV1:32
> CHOPIN Etudes, Op. 10 (selections)
> SCRIABIN Sonata No. 5
> RACHMANINOV Preludes, Op. 23 (selections)
> RACHMANINOV Sonata No. 2


I saw him play this program in Sydney last year: was fantastic and you're in for a treat!


----------



## Pugg

March 31th - Rotterdam - De Doelen.

J.S. Bach - Matthews-Passion


dirigent Richard Egarr

sopraan Rowan Pierce
mezzosopraan Barbara Kozelj
tenor (Evangelist) Werner Güra
tenor (aria’s) Andrew Tortise
bas (Christus) Matthew Rose
bas (aria’s) Christopher Purves

koor Laurens Collegium Rotterdam
Nieuw Amsterdams Kinderkoor, onderdeel van Nieuw Vocaal Amsterdam, ingestudeerd door Caro Kindt.


----------



## SixFootScowl

UMS and the U-M School of Music, Theatre & Dance (SMTD) present the first-ever performance of the U-M Gershwin Initiative's scholarly performing edition of Porgy and Bess.

Saturday, February 17, 2018 7:30 PM at Hill Auditorium on the campus of the University of Michigan. Hill Auditorium has absolutely wonderful acoustics.

Details at this page.


----------



## newyorkconversation

Both Carnegie Hall and the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center opened sales for 2018-19 subscriptions this week. 

I indulged. 

As a result I have concerts by the RCO, the Vienna, the Mariinsky and the Budapest Festival Orchestra to look forward to next year, along with several string quartet and assorted chamber music performances. 

New York is a good place to live.


----------



## philoctetes

The one and only Rene Fleming, Saturday at Weill Hall. Hope I can stay awake 

No really I have no idea what's on the program, stars like her don't have programs in advance right? I'm hoping for some Rusalka or Daphne but it's all good, I mean the ticket only cost $25, parking is easy, who's to complain? 

I love Weill Hall, and I'm glad Rene sold out, because a lot of the classical shows sell poorly out here...


----------



## betterthanfine

I'm seeing Gergiev conduct the Rotterdam Philharmonic in Mahler's 7th tomorrow. Can't wait!


----------



## perempe

Slovak State Philharmonic Košice in Miskolc today:
Moyzes - Gemer Dances
Mussorgsky - Songs and Dances of Death (Roman Janál)
Borodin - Symphony No. 2
Zbynek Müller will be the conductor. I like the programme a lot, particularly the first piece.


----------



## newyorkconversation

Excited for this upcoming series of four concerts from the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center, each one replicating the exact program presented in Vienna by Ignatz Schuppanzigh on a given date in the 1820s. This includes, for instance, a replica of the concert of March 14, 1824, which was the premiere of Schubert's "Rosamunde" quartet. Lots of Haydn, Mozart and Beethoven, plus a "double quartet" by Spohr.

"11th of November, 1827"
"23rd of January, 1825"
"14th of March, 1824"
"26th of March, 1827"

Schuppanzigh's was the first professional string quartet in Vienna (perhaps in Europe?) and was the group that premiered many of Beethoven's late quartets.

Beethovenites may recognize the last of the dates above as the day of Beethoven's death.

https://www.chambermusicsociety.org/nyc/subscriptions/2017-2018/winter-festival/


----------



## Guest

I'm hearing Anne-Sophie Mutter and Lambert Orkis this Friday:

BRAHMS: Scherzo from F-A-E Sonate 
BACH: Partita for Violin No. 2 in D minor 
BRAHMS: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A Major, Op. 100 
KRZYSZTOF PENDERECKI: Violin Sonata No. 2


----------



## senza sordino

Kontrapunctus said:


> I'm hearing Anne-Sophie Mutter and Lambert Orkis this Friday:
> 
> BRAHMS: Scherzo from F-A-E Sonate
> BACH: Partita for Violin No. 2 in D minor
> BRAHMS: Violin Sonata No. 2 in A Major, Op. 100
> KRZYSZTOF PENDERECKI: Violin Sonata No. 2


I'm very jealous. I've always wanted to hear ASM in concert. Alas, she's never come here to this provincial backwater at the end of the Earth. (That's what it sometimes feels like here.)


----------



## Guest

senza sordino said:


> I'm very jealous. I've always wanted to hear ASM in concert. Alas, she's never come here to this provincial backwater at the end of the Earth. (That's what it sometimes feels like here.)


Not to make you feel even worse, but I have 3rd row center seats! She'll be about 15-20 feet away!


----------



## Pugg

https://www.rotterdamsphilharmonisc...MIxMjJ-YrS2QIVSbftCh1v8gowEAAYASAAEgLfyPD_BwE

Rotterdams Philharmonisch | plays Mahler 8‎
Adv.www.rotterdamsphilharmonisch.nl/mahler8‎
*23* & 25 M

The ( unofficial) goodbye for now from *Yannick Nézet-Séguin* on March 2018 Rotterdam


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The Bavarian Radio Orchestra and Bavarian Radio Chorus under Bernard Haitink performing Brahms' _Ein deutsches Requiem_ at the Elbphilharmonie tonight. A world star orchestra, world star conductor and a very impressive piece on the program - which means if I want to have any chance to get a ticket at all, I have to be there very, very early.


----------



## Pugg

Amsterdam : Concertgebouw.

Kammerorchester Wien - Berlin en *Denis Matsuev*

* Monday May 7th 2018 *om 20:15 uur

Mozart - Eine kleine Nachtmusik in G, KV 525
 Sjostakovitsj - piano concerto in c, op. 35
Tsjaikovski - Serenade in C, op. 48


----------



## Guest

Pianist/composer Lera Auerbach March 27th in San Francisco:

Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition

intermission

Auerbach: Labyrinth (World Premiere)


----------



## Radames

SiegendesLicht said:


> The Bavarian Radio Orchestra and Bavarian Radio Chorus under Bernard Haitink performing Brahms' _Ein deutsches Requiem_ at the Elbphilharmonie tonight. A world star orchestra, world star conductor and a very impressive piece on the program - which means if I want to have any chance to get a ticket at all, I have to be there very, very early.


Did you get a ticket? I've never been left out even when the concert is sold out. Someone always has a ticket to sell. That just happened to me at Boston Lyric Opera over the weekend. I showed at the box office and was told it was a sellout. The guy getting his tickets at the next window said he had 3 to sell.

A rarity for me tonight in Ottawa - Berlioz Romeo and Juliette Symphony. Tomorrow a premier of a new symphony by Robert Carl in Hartford. Both are student orchestras, but they are both pretty good.


----------



## Pugg

Pugg said:


> March 31th - Rotterdam - De Doelen.
> 
> J.S. Bach - Matthews-Passion
> 
> dirigent Richard Egarr
> 
> sopraan Rowan Pierce
> mezzosopraan Barbara Kozelj
> tenor (Evangelist) Werner Güra
> tenor (aria's) Andrew Tortise
> bas (Christus) Matthew Rose
> bas (aria's) Christopher Purves
> 
> koor Laurens Collegium Rotterdam
> Nieuw Amsterdams Kinderkoor, onderdeel van Nieuw Vocaal Amsterdam, ingestudeerd door Caro Kindt.


Thanks goodness I could change our tickets, so _tonight_ instead of tomorrow .


----------



## Heck148

Much looking forward to my annual music trip to Chicago:

*Tuesday, May 15, 2018*
PROGRAM

Brahms Tragic Overture
Schumann Violin Concerto
Saint-Saëns Symphony No. 3 (Organ)

PERFORMERS
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Emmanuel Krivine conductor
Isabelle Faust violin
Paul Jacobs organ

*Thursday, May 17, 2018*
PROGRAM

Mahler Symphony No. 9

PERFORMERS
Chicago Symphony Orchestra
Esa-Pekka Salonen conductor

great pair of concerts - Krivine is new to me; Salonen is excellent - hear him conduct terrific Stravinsky last year @ CSO - Sacre , Petrushka...

of course, I have Wednesday night open between CSO programs, so...I'll go around the corner to Buddy Guy's Blues Legends on Wabash Ave!! Great place, they always have some excellent local bands on tap. Excellent food - $10 cover charge!! awesome!!


----------



## Pugg

Amsterdam Concertgebouw:

*Gewandhausorchester Leipzig en Andris Nelsons*

25th. 2018 at 20:15 tot 22:10

Larcher - Chiasma (Nederlandse première)
Mozart - Symfonie nr. 40 in g, KV 550
Tsjaikovski - Zesde symfonie in b, op. 74 'Pathétique'


----------



## Captainnumber36

Wow, a whole thread devoted to shows! Now I know where to post the concerts I'm attending.


----------



## Guest

Pianist Igor Levit in my town on November 2!

Bach (arr. Brahms) Chaconne in D Minor
Busoni Fantasia after J.S. Bach
Schumann Geistervariationen (Ghost Variations)
Wagner (arr. Liszt) Parsifal: Solemn March to the Holy Grail
Liszt (arr. Busoni) Fantasy and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"


----------



## Selby

I just bought tickets for a Yuja Wang recital in Portland, Oregon.

The program includes Scriabin's 10th sonata, Prokofiev's 7th sonata, and a selection of etudes from Ligeti and Rachmaninov. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## realdealblues

Going to see *Nelson Freire* play _Manuel de Falla's "Nights In The Gardens Of Spain"_ this Saturday. Never thought I'd get to see Freire in my lifetime, so excited to see him play live!


----------



## SixFootScowl

Wrong thread. Post moved.


----------



## newyorkconversation

For New York-based TC'ers:

*The Orion Quartet* will be performing the full cycle of *Beethoven's String Quartets* -- for free! -- in a series of six concerts starting in two weeks:

https://events.newschool.edu/event/orion_string_quartet_the_complete_beethoven_string_quartets

Admission is free but requires signup via Eventbrite:

https://www.eventbrite.com/e/orion-...beethoven-string-quartets-tickets-43710400986

I saw the Orion last year and they are a very fine ensemble. These concerts are sponsored by The New School and are performed in honor of the quartet's 30th anniversary.

Needless to say, Beethoven's Oeuvre is one of the highlights of the entire string quartet repertory; I'm very excited to see the full cycle performed by a top ensemble!

Program:

April 25
String Quartet No. 3 in D major, op. 18 no. 3 (1798/99)
String Quartet No. 16 in F major, op. 135 (1826)
String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, op. 130 with Rondo last movement (1825)

---------------
April 26
String Quartet No. 2 in G major, op. 18 no. 2 (1799)
String Quartet No. 10 in E-flat major, "Harp," op. 74 (1809)
String Quartet No. 7 in F major, "Rasumovsky." op. 59 no. 1 (1806)
----------
May 2
String Quartet No. 1 in F major, op. 18 no. 1 (1799)
String Quartet No. 8 in E minor, "Rasumovsky," op. 59 no. 2 (1806)
String Quartet No. 14 in C-sharp minor, op. 131 (1826)
----------
May 3
String Quartet No. 4 in C minor, op. 18 no. 4 (1799)
String Quartet No. 12 in E-flat major, op. 127 (1823/24)
String Quartet No. 9 in C major, "Rasumovsky," op. 59 no. 3 (1806)
----------
May 7
String Quartet No. 5 in A major, op. 18 no. 5 (1799)
String Quartet No. 15 in A minor, op. 132 (1825)
----------
May 14
String Quartet No. 6 in B-flat major, op. 18 no. 6 (1800)
String Quartet No. 11 in F minor, "Serioso," op. 95 (1810)
String Quartet No. 13 in B-flat major, op. 130 with Grosse Fuge, op. 133 (1825)


----------



## perempe

saw Paul Marsovszky's (conductor) diploma concert with Duna Symphony Orchestra today in Liszt Academy. (it was an OK concert.) there will be three more conductor diploma concerts. it's a good opportunity for me to hear orchestras I'm not familiar with (Philharmonic Orchestra of Győr, MÁV Symphony Orchestra, Duna Symphony Orchestra once again) so I can compare them to BFO and Hungarian Radio Symphonic Orchestra.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Radames said:


> Did you get a ticket? I've never been left out even when the concert is sold out. Someone always has a ticket to sell. That just happened to me at Boston Lyric Opera over the weekend. I showed at the box office and was told it was a sellout. The guy getting his tickets at the next window said he had 3 to sell.


I did. It cost quite a lot, but it was worth every single cent. It was quite a fantastic evening. Hearing the Bavarians live was incredible!


----------



## Nocture In Blue

This maybe not the best thread for this post, sorry if not.

I'm gonna spend a few days in Berlin soon, 18-21 june to be precise. I would have loved to go to one of Simon Rattle's performances of Mahler's sixth symphony, but they are sadly sold out. I've been looking on eBay everyday now hoping some ticket will be coming up, but there has been no luck.

My question is to you people who's been in and outside the Berliner Philharmonie at sold out events. Is there people with spare tickets selling outside the Philharmonie before the concert starts? Is there maybe more buyers then sellers at an sold out event? 
Is there any use at trying the box office?
Does anybody have any tip how I possibly could get a ticket?

Sorry for for my bad english.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

^ I have never been in and outside the Berliner Philharmonie, but I have spent many joyful, impatient and exciting hours at another grand concert hall that is ALWAYS sold out, namely the Elbphilharmonie Hamburg. It is ALWAYS worthwhile to come early and just wait for the late box office sale to start or for one and another private ticket seller. Ebay - with its jacked- up prices - I would surely not depend on it. 

Just come early (5 hours before the performance should be good) and bring some cash and some patience - and you will do fine. I wish you fine concert experiences.


----------



## Gordontrek

I get to conduct again later this month. I helped put together my university's summer band and orchestra, and I'm conducting a piece for both ensembles. Mother Earth Fanfare by David Maslanka, and Sibelius's Finlandia. I'm stoked and intimidated, but mostly stoked.


----------



## mountmccabe

Kontrapunctus said:


> Pianist Igor Levit in my town on November 2!
> 
> Bach (arr. Brahms) Chaconne in D Minor
> Busoni Fantasia after J.S. Bach
> Schumann Geistervariationen (Ghost Variations)
> Wagner (arr. Liszt) Parsifal: Solemn March to the Holy Grail
> Liszt (arr. Busoni) Fantasy and Fugue on the Chorale "Ad nos, ad salutarem undam"


Nice! I am seeing him - with much the same program, I think - on November 1.

Tonight I am seeing Susanna Mälkki conduct the San Francisco Symphony.

Program:
Tchaikovsky - Violin Concerto, Nikolaj Znaider soloist
Saariaho - Laterna Magica
Scriabin - Le Poème de l'extase


----------



## betterthanfine

I'll be hearing Haitink conduct Mahler 9 at the Concertgebouw tomorrow!


----------



## betterthanfine

betterthanfine said:


> I'll be hearing Haitink conduct Mahler 9 at the Concertgebouw tomorrow!


Except I didn't, because he cancelled. Gahhhhh.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

Nocture In Blue said:


> This maybe not the best thread for this post, sorry if not.
> 
> I'm gonna spend a few days in Berlin soon, 18-21 june to be precise. I would have loved to go to one of Simon Rattle's performances of Mahler's sixth symphony, but they are sadly sold out. I've been looking on eBay everyday now hoping some ticket will be coming up, but there has been no luck.
> 
> My question is to you people who's been in and outside the Berliner Philharmonie at sold out events. Is there people with spare tickets selling outside the Philharmonie before the concert starts? Is there maybe more buyers then sellers at an sold out event?
> Is there any use at trying the box office?
> Does anybody have any tip how I possibly could get a ticket?
> 
> Sorry for for my bad english.


So, have you made it?


----------



## Ingélou

We won't be going, but my fiddle teacher plays viola with La Serenissima, so I'm sure this would be a good concert to attend if you were in the Buxton Area.

https://buxtonoperahouse.org.uk/event/la-serenissima


----------



## Radames

Philadelphia Orchestra starts its summer in Saratoga Springs tonight. Woohoo! One year I went to 11 out of the 12 concerts. 
tonight Stéphane Denève, conductor:
Rachmaninoff Symphonic Dances
Connesson Maslenitsa
Minkus Pas de deux, from Don Quixote
Tchaikovsky 1812 Overture 

August 2 it's:
Walton Selections from As You Like It
Berlioz Overture to Beatrice and Benedict
Tchaikovsky Romeo and Juliet
Mendelssohn Selections from A Midsummer Night’s Dream

matinee - can't go!

Friday:
Sibelius Night Ride and Sunrise
Theofanidis Rainbow Body
Holst The Planets (including images from NASA)

Saturday is a skipper for sure:
Williams Harry Potter and the Sorcerer’s Stone™ (complete with film)

Next week with Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conductor:

Mozart Concerto for Two Pianos, K. 365
Mahler Symphony No. 4

Elgar Selections from The Wand of Youth
Saint-Saëns Carnival of the Animals
Britten The Young Person’s Guide to the Orchestra

Matinee though. I might have to skip.

Bernstein Symphonic Suite from On the Waterfront
Bernstein Serenade (after Plato’s Symposium) for Solo Violin, Strings, Harp, and Percussion
Bernstein Scenes from West Side Story
Bernstein Symphonic Dances from West Side Story 
But this is the day that a Russian festival starts at Bard so I am skipping to hit Bard.

Williams Star Wars: A New Hope (complete with film) on Saturday - definitely skipping to go to Bard

Last week starting August 15, Yannick Nézet-Séguin, conductor again:

Strauss Don Juan
Rachmaninoff Rhapsody on a Theme of Paganini, for piano and orchestra
Bartók Concerto for Orchestra

16th:
Rossini Overture to William Tell
Mozart Sinfonia concertante, K. 364, for violin, viola, and orchestra
Mussorgsky Pictures at an Exhibition

Matinee again! what's the deal??

17th is one I'm definitely hitting with Josh Bell:
Dvořák Otello Overture
Bruch Violin Concerto No. 1
Tchaikovsky Symphony No. 6 (“Pathétique”)

18th is a skipper for Bard:
Corigliano The Red Violin (complete with film), Bell again.

Not the best way to end it. Looks like I will only do 5 this year because of the matinees and competition from Bard:

Program One Fashioning the Russian Sound Aug 10:


Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)
Overture to May Night (1878–79)
Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36 (1888)
Dubinushka, Op. 62 (n.d.)
Le coq d’or Suite (c. 1908)
Mikhail Glinka (1804-57)
Kamarinskaya (1848)
Alexander Borodin (1833-87)
Three Songs (c. 1854)
César Cui (1835-1918)
From Kaleidoscope, Op. 50 (1893)
Mily Balakirev (1837-1910)
Islamey, Oriental Fantasy, Op. 18 (1869)
Modest Musorgsky (1839-81)
Songs and Dances of Death (1875-77)

Must go!!

Aug 11 - must go too!!:

Music under Tsarist Autocracy:

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)
Sadko, Op. 5 (1867; rev. 1869, 1892)
Piano Concerto in C-sharp minor, Op. 30 (1883)
Pyotr Tchaikovsky (1840–93)
Festival Coronation March (1883)
Alexander Serov (1820-71)
Overture and March of Holofernes from Judith (1863)
Mily Balakirev (1837-1910)
Tamara, symphonic poem (1867-82)
Sergei Taneyev (1856-1915)
Symphony No. 4 in C minor, Op. 12 (1901)

August 18, The Classical, the National, and the Exotic:

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)
Scheherazade, Op. 35 (1888)
The Snow Maiden Suite (1895)
From Homer, Op. 60 (1901)
Alexander Dargomyzhsky (1813-69)
Bolero (1839)
Alexander Borodin (1833-87)
In the Steppes of Central Asia (1880)
Anatoly Lyadov (1855-1914)
Eight Russian Folksongs for Orchestra, Op. 58 (1905)

To cap it off August 19:

Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov (1844-1908)
The Tsar’s Bride (1898)

Concert performance - but when will you ever see a Rimsky opera again?


----------



## perempe

Lanner Quartet will perform in the Palace of Music (Miskolc) on Wednesday. (they're members of the Budapest Festival Orchestra, it's a chamber project.) after the free concert there will be cheese scone and champagne. last time they performed there 2 years ago I drank 4 or 5 glasses of champagne instead of 1, I barely could get on the bus.


----------



## perempe

bought 4 tickets to Budapest Festival Orchestra.

Stravinsky: Four Norwegian Moods/Tango/Scherzo à la russe/Symphony of Psalms/Rite of Spring (Müpa)

Verdi: The Force of Destiny (Overture)/Mozart: Piano Concerto in C major, K. 467 (Leif Ove Andsnes) / Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 5 with Manfred Honeck (Liszt Academy)

Mozart: Piano Concerto in G major, K. 453 (Emanuel Ax) / Bruckner: Symphony No. 4 (Müpa)

Mendelssohn: The Hebrides (Overture) / Schumann: Cello Concerto in A minor (Gautier Capuçon) / Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 6 (Liszt Academy) with Leonidas Kavakos

Honeck and Kavakos will be the guest conductors. the other two will be conducted by the principal conductor Iván Fischer.

---
in my next concert I'll attend the concert of the Budapest Philharmonic Society Orchestra.
Erkel: Hunyadi László (overture) / Kraft: Cello Concerto in C major (István Várdai) / Liszt: Hungarian Rhapsody No. 2 / Kodály: Dances of Galánta / Mussorgsky: Pictures at an Exhibition
Conductors: Ádám Medveczky, Gergely Madaras


----------



## Granate

I saw the 2019 season for the Valencia Palau de la Musica and found that Adam Fischer and his Düsseldorfer Symphoniker is touring there with a performance of Gustav Mahler's Symphony No.9 just after my lessons. I got a sit in the back chorus for 21'50€. I hope my parents don't get angry.


----------



## perempe

probably the best 21'50€ ever spent. I'll attend their New Year's concert in Budapest (Haydn - Die schöpfung).

today I'll attend ELTE University's christmas concert with Rutter's Magnificat. I've just listened to it.

on Monday I'll attend the christmas concert of the Miskolc University. there will be gingerbread, tea & mulled wine in the interval.

on Tuesday there will be the christmas concert of the Miskolc SO in a church.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

I´ll be going to Die Glocke in Bremen, Germany on Jan 17 to see Dmitry Berlinsky and the Russian Chamber Orchestra for a Paganini Night.

I´m really looking forward to it


----------



## JosefinaHW

Upcoming concert beginning TODAY (Saturday) at 13:00 EST (New York): *Christian Gerhaher (!)*, Berlin Philharmonic, Ivan Fischer

*Hugo Wolf, Lieder after Goethe and Eduard Mörike*
Dvorak, _Legends for Orchestra
Schubert, Symphony No. 8 in C Major

https://www.digitalconcerthall.com/e...rm=READ%20MORE_


----------



## JosefinaHW

Free: Live stream from Met's website, metopera.org 24 January 2019

Gerald Finley, Bartok, _Bluebeard's Castle
Tchaikovsky, Iolanta_

Gerald Finley's Facebook page posted the link to the announcement of all the performances of these two operas:

https://www.broadwayworld.com/bwwop...US0sITdreRUsnCaRNY2Byg0txZw7tD23WYpvLwWrHAkOI


----------



## JosefinaHW

Edit: My apologies, that was 17:30 Hamburg Time (I think they sent me the e-mail ten minutes before it started earlier--I hadn't read my e-mail at that time.) :-(​
FREE & LIVE Webstream Tonight:​_ Die Fledermaus, from the Elbphilharmonie, Tonight 1 Jan, I think the time is 17:30 New York Time (about an hour from when I am writing this post).

Here's the link:
​https://www.elbphilharmonie.de/en/bl...ilharmonie/205

Here's the Performert List:

*NDR Elbphilharmonie Orchester**NDR ChorBo Skovhus Gabriel von EisensteinAstrid Kessler RosalindeAdrian Angelico Prinz OrlofskyDovlet Nurgeldiyev AlfredMichael Nagy Dr. FalkeKresimir Spicer Dr. BlindKatharina Konradi AdeleMarkus Butter Gefängnisdirektor FrankCaroline Peters FroschTheresa Dlouhy IdaDirigent Manfred Honeck*​_


----------



## perempe

Isserlis will perform Schumann's cello conerto with Concerto Budapest on Sunday in Liszt Academy. the other works will be Messiaen's Hymne au Saint-Sacrement and Brucker's 7th.


----------



## Ras

I have no cool concerts coming up in the future, because the concert with Andras Schiff playing Beethoven's Emperor Concerto in Copenhagen is sold out.


----------



## gHeadphone

London this week some new music - www.lpo.org.uk/whats-on-and-tickets/5103-lpo-16/01/19.html

5 debut pieces, i'm sure i won't love them all, but i like to try something new now and again

Arne Gieshoff Burr (world premiere)*
Anders Hillborg Sound Atlas (world premiere)**
Erkki-Sven Tüür Solastalgia for piccolo and orchestra (UK premiere)†
Louis Andriessen Agamemnon (European premiere)
Helen Grime Percussion Concerto (world premiere)††

Oh and its Marin Alsop with the LPO!


----------



## Haydn man

In Liverpool at the end of the month
Beethoven Violin Concerto
Tchaikovsky Symphony No.6
Nickolaj Znaider is soloist and conductor with the RLPO


----------



## JosefinaHW

*Live Gerald Finley Masterclass at Juillard. Friday, 4 PM 25 January* (This is the *day after* the MET Opera Broadcast w Finley as the *Duke in Bartok's Duke Bluebeard's Castle on Thursday, 24 January.*)

The following is the link and info. from Finley's professional Facebook page:

The Juilliard SchoolLikedSave the date! Renowned baritone Gerald Finley returns to Juilliard for a live-streamed master class with artists from the Marcus Institute for Vocal Arts on January 25! Get tickets to watch in-person, or tune in live: 







https://buff.ly/2QxGhpG.


----------



## newyorkconversation

The Danish String Quartet will play the full Beethoven SQ cycle next February in New York as part of the Chamber Music Society of Lincoln Center's 50th season. https://www.chambermusicsociety.org/nyc/subscriptions/2019-2020/beethoven-string-quartets/


----------



## RockyIII

I have tickets for the following concerts:

February
North Carolina Symphony
Rene Orth: Chasing Light
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 with Behzod Abduraimov
Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique

May
North Carolina Symphony
The Music of Pink Floyd

June
Spoleto Festival USA
chamber music - three performances - programs not announced yet
opera - Richard Strauss: Salome
dance - One Thousand and One Nights, Rimsky-Korsakov's Scheherazade, Ravel's Bolero, Caracalla Dance Theatre
physical theater - Circa


----------



## JosefinaHW

Michael Volle performs Bach, 20 February 2019,Theatre des Champs-Elysees

Music in the background is beautiful. The man also has a beautiful speaking voice and a fun sense of humor!


----------



## bharbeke

The Phoenix Symphony has just announced next year's schedule. They are celebrating Beethoven's 250th with a work by him in most of the classical shows. They are also doing The Empire Strikes Back in concert. Arizona folks, please chime in if you are going to any of those.


----------



## 89Koechel

Rocky - The Spoleto Fest. is so-great … hope you enjoy Salome, and the dance. Their chamber music series (at the ol' Dock Theatre) is wonderful, and always explores both the past, and the present.


----------



## bharbeke

Stephen Hough is going to play Beethoven's Piano Concerto No. 1 this Saturday in Phoenix. It's his first time playing with the Phoenix Symphony, and I'm super excited for it! Tito Munoz is the conductor, and the other piece on the program is Strauss' Ein Heldenleben.


----------



## senza sordino

I got in the mail today the next season's schedule for my local professional orchestra. All the usual stuff. I always compose my own series of five concerts, never one of their pre chosen concert series. I'm thinking of seeing something particularly different for me in their pops concerts: Casablanca on the big screen with a live orchestra. In addition, some Manuel da Falla, Gidon Kremer, Trifonov plays the Rach 3, and Ton Koopman plays some Bach.

Anne Sophie Mutter will be here in a June 2020. Beethoven's Violin Concerto and both Romances for Violin and orchestra. That sounds good. For a mere $1000 you can have dinner with ASM before the concert. This is a fundraiser for the orchestra. I've never seen my orchestra do this before. I'll pass on the dinner, but I'll buy concert tickets to see her perform. 

Now if I knew it was to be dinner alone with ASM in a nice quiet restaurant........................this could be the start of a beautiful friendship.


----------



## bharbeke

I made my own subscription for 19/20. I'm seeing a lot of Beethoven stuff in honor of his 250th, and I'm also going to The Empire Strikes Back live in concert.


----------



## perempe

I booked a season ticket for Budapest FO. there will be Pines of Rome, Dvorak's 7th, Symphonie fantastique, Schumann's 2nd, Mahler's Kindertotenlieder with his 5th, a Savall conducted concert & Simple Symphony next season.

I plan to go to all the Hungarian RSO concerts as well.


----------



## RockyIII

89Koechel said:


> Rocky - The Spoleto Fest. is so-great … hope you enjoy Salome, and the dance. Their chamber music series (at the ol' Dock Theatre) is wonderful, and always explores both the past, and the present.


So right you are! This will be my 18th year to attend, and chamber music at the Dock Street Theatre is always one of my favorites.


----------



## perempe

Honeck will conduct the Budapest FO next Sunday. The Force of Destiny (Overture)/Mozart's Piano Concerto in C major (K. 467)/Tchaikovsky's Symphony No. 5 in E-minor. can't wait to hear it!


----------



## distantprommer

Our "local" Orquesta Sinfonica de Cancun will be playing an all Mozart program next Friday in the Teatro de Cancun next to the ocean. Programmed are the Piano Concerto No 21 and Symphony No 41, Jupiter. It is conducted by Marc Moncusí with Isabel Ladrón on the piano.

Hopefully I am up to the 1+ hour drive, especially to get back at night.


----------



## Meyerbeer Smith

Countertenor Valer Sabadus, Sydney, August 25. Singing Vivaldi, Hasse, and Porpora.


----------



## 89Koechel

Within it's 2 week period, there is no BETTER series of classical music concerts, than Spoleto's, anywhere; Charleston is such a charming, friendly city, anyway!


----------



## flamencosketches

Just got tickets for Stravinsky's Firebird Suite, Prokofiev's 4th symphony, and Ravel's G major piano concerto on Saturday


----------



## newyorkconversation

Two world-class SQ cycles beginning in the fall of 2019, both at the 92nd Street Y in NYC.

The Borodin Quartet will kick off a complete cycle of the Shostakovich String Quartets, which will be played in five concerts over two years: https://www.92y.org/event/borodin-quartet

Meanwhile the Takàcs Quartet presents a 2-concert cycle of the Bartók quartets: https://www.92y.org/event/takacs-quartet, https://www.92y.org/event/takacs-quartet-ii

Difficult to imagine better ensembles to present these two _oeuvres_.


----------



## SiegendesLicht

The day after tomorrow my job will take me to Amsterdam, home of the supposedly best concert hall in the world - The Royal Concertgebouw. By a happy coincidence, one of my favorite symphonies - Bruckner's 7th is on the programm for the night. Between the arrival of my train to Amsterdam Centraal and the start of the concert is only 1 hour, but I think I will make it. 

If any of our Dutch members will be there on Friday and see among all the evening gowns and tuxedos a gal in a blue German Rail uniform in the audience - that will be me


----------



## perempe

I'll go to Miskolc for free exam concerts in the next 2 days (William Tell overture, Capriccio sinfonico, Romeo and Juliet overture-fantasy & Franck's Symphony/Mozart's Symphony No. 41, Prelude and Liebestod from Tristan und Isolde, Dvořák's 9th).


----------



## Bourdon

SiegendesLicht said:


> The day after tomorrow my job will take me to Amsterdam, home of the supposedly best concert hall in the world - The Royal Concertgebouw. By a happy coincidence, one of my favorite symphonies - Bruckner's 7th is on the programm for the night. Between the arrival of my train to Amsterdam Centraal and the start of the concert is only 1 hour, but I think I will make it.
> 
> If any of our Dutch members will be there on Friday and see among all the evening gowns and tuxedos a gal in a blue German Rail uniform in the audience - that will be me


 Enjoy your stay in Amsterdam and let the concert hall embrace you when you enter


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

Verdi's Requiem, on July 10th, I get the ticked from my mother as a birthday gift this year, my actually birthday date is July 7th but its not the only gift I get so I don't mind waiting for three days.


----------



## perempe

free concerts in June:
19th Cleveland Youth Orchestra (Adams: The Chairman Dances/Bartók: Dance Suite/Brahms: Symphony No. 2)
20th conductor exam in Liszt Academy with Győr Philharmonic Orchestra (Beethoven's 7th, La bohème excerpts)
23th two organ diploma concerts in Liszt Academy (with Fantasia & Fugue in G Minor & Liszt's Fantasie und Fuge über den Choral Ad nos, ad salutarem undam)
27th Marin Symphony Youth Orchestra (WALLACE: Freedom March/BRAHMS: Hungarian Dances 1, 5, 6/L'Arlésienne Suite No. 1./DVOŘAK: Slavonic Dance No. 8/SMETANA: Die Moldau/GERSHWIN: An American in Paris)


----------



## flamencosketches

newyorkconversation said:


> Two world-class SQ cycles beginning in the fall of 2019, both at the 92nd Street Y in NYC.
> 
> The Borodin Quartet will kick off a complete cycle of the Shostakovich String Quartets, which will be played in five concerts over two years: https://www.92y.org/event/borodin-quartet
> 
> Meanwhile the Takàcs Quartet presents a 2-concert cycle of the Bartók quartets: https://www.92y.org/event/takacs-quartet, https://www.92y.org/event/takacs-quartet-ii
> 
> Difficult to imagine better ensembles to present these two _oeuvres_.


Jealous! Definitely sure to be some mesmerizing experiences.


----------



## Joe B

Last week I learned that the Trinity College Choir, Cambridge directed by Stephen Layton will be performing on Monday, 9/9/19 at the Trinity Episcopal Church in New Haven, CT. That's just under 2 hours from where I live and in an area which I am completely familiar with. The concert is being organized by the Yale Glee Club and is being advertised as follows:

*GUEST ENSEMBLE - The Choir of Trinity College Cambridge
The world-renowned Choir of Trinity College Cambridge, under the direction of Stephen Layton, will perform at Trinity Church on the Green as part of their tour of the US. The performance will include works by Byrd, Tallis, Purcell, Howells, Pärt, Tavener, Lauridsen, and Ešenvalds.

Presented at 7:30 on 9/9/19 with
Trinity Church on the Green 
230 Temple Street
New Haven, CT 06511

The concert is free and open to all.*


----------



## perempe

Diocesan Boys' School Symphony Orchestra will play after a local youth orchestra on July 18 in Vigadó (Budapest). (can't wait for Strauss' Don Juan.) I'll also get my ticket for Dohnanyi Academy's Concert.

Uriah Heep in Mezőkövesd on July 20.


----------



## Ingélou

We can't go to this now we've moved, but we've heard them before, we love their sound, and the venue is fab.


----------



## Clouds Weep Snowflakes

September 22nd-the ballet *Giselle*, I got a ticket in a good seat I'm taking a day off everything and going to Tel-Aviv to watch it.
December 22nd-the ballet *Cinderella*, tickets aren't out yet but I'll get one as soon as possible; a gift from God! One of my favorites and only about 15 minutes drive from my flat!


----------



## perempe

Bought a Budapest Festival Orchestra season ticket plus tickets for 2 concerts because Sibelius' 2nd wasn't included. Bought tickets to nearly all (17) the Hungarian RSO concerts. I'll buy tickets to Tannhäuser concert in Erkel Theatre (in May).

I'll enjoy free concerts as well: Bartók Béla Music Institute (Miskolc) will give season opening concert in a week, Bartók World Competition (piano) on 11th, the Conservatory of Tokyo University of the Arts' students will give a concert in Liszt Academy in late September.


----------



## Joe B

This weekend I learned that Nigel Short and Tenebrae will be touring the US in November. On 11/15/19 they will be performing Joby Talbot's "Path of Miracles" along with Owain Park's "Footsteps" at the Rockefeller Memorial Chapel at the University of Chicago. I just got through booking train tickets (sleeping compartment both ways for the 20 hour ride), hotel room a few miles from the chapel, and a concert ticket. I will be sitting in the front row, 4th seat to the right of Nigel Short. To say I'm psyched would be an understatement!


----------



## Joe B

I just purchased tickets to see Isabel Leonard (mezzo-soprano) perform at Jorgensen Center for the Performing Arts at the University of Connecticut on April 15, 2020. I got tickets for my wife and I: front row just 2 seats left of center.






edit: That week is April vacation, so I've got the whole week off, and UCONN is only 45 minutes from home.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> I just purchased tickets to see Isabel Leonard (mezzo-soprano) perform at Jorgensen Center for the Performing Arts at the University of Connecticut on April 15, 2020. I got tickets for my wife and I: front row just 2 seats left of center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: That week is April vacation, so I've got the whole week off, and UCONN is only 45 minutes from home.


Does your wife enjoy your music as much as you?

that is a problem I have.... why I am going to shows with others.


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> Does your wife enjoy your music as much as you?
> 
> that is a problem I have.... why I am going to shows with others.


She has, over time, learned to like most of the music I'm into. As an example, she is now as big a fan of Dawn Upshaw as I am.

When we saw Stephen Layton and The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge she enjoyed it every bit as much as I did.......that helps!


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> She has, over time, learned to like most of the music I'm into. As an example, she is now as big a fan of Dawn Upshaw as I am.
> 
> When we saw Stephen Layton and The Choir of Trinity College, Cambridge she enjoyed it every bit as much as I did.......that helps!


As you know, I listen to music from dawn to dusk. It was fine for all the years I was locked away in my office. But, I pretty much shut down my office last year (because it cost about $10 a day to heat, $300 a month) and my daughter moved away (so my significant is now home all day). This has caused a chorus of "turn that music off" to be sung to me all day long! I am not sure what to do...


----------



## Joe B

eljr said:


> As you know, I listen to music from dawn to dusk. It was fine for all the years I was locked away in my office. But, I pretty much shut down my office last year (because it cost about $10 a day to heat, $300 a month) and my daughter moved away (so my significant is now home all day). This has caused a chorus of "turn that music off" to be sung to me all day long! I am not sure what to do...


Time to listen on a headphone rig in the living room.


----------



## Joe B

Thanks to information provided by @eljr, I'll be attending a concert Nov. 7 at Lincoln Center, NYC. Harry Christophers will be leading The Sixteen along with the Britten Sinfonia performing James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater" and "Miserere" for the first time in the US. I just finished buying a ticket for the concert, train tickets to/from NYC, and made a reservation at Dizzy's Jazz Club in NYC to catch a show and kill a few hours before my train leaves the city in the wee hours.


----------



## Joe B

This Friday, Nov. 1, Masaaki Suzuki will be leading the Yale Schola Cantorum with Juilliard415 in a performance of Georg Philipp Telemann's "The Day of Judgment" and "Overture in D major, TWV 55: D23" at the Trinity Lutheran Church in New Haven, CT. The concert is free and open to the general public. I am definitely going and am just waiting to hear back from the church regarding handicap accessibility for my wife. Hopefully we both will attend, but she insists I take advantage regardless. The next day, Saturday, Nov. 2, this same concert will be performed at Lincoln Center, NYC.








Schola Cantorum | Telemann: Day of Judgment


----------



## SixFootScowl

eljr said:


> Does your wife enjoy your music as much as you?
> 
> that is a problem I have.... why I am going to shows with others.


My wife is not into music. I usually go to opera, Messiah, and other classical performances with my son. Daughter has no interest either.


----------



## eljr

Joe B said:


> Thanks to information provided by @eljr, I'll be attending a concert Nov. 7 at Lincoln Center, NYC. Harry Christophers will be leading The Sixteen along with the Britten Sinfonia performing James MacMillan's "Stabat Mater" and "Miserere" for the first time in the US. I just finished buying a ticket for the concert, train tickets to/from NYC, and made a reservation at Dizzy's Jazz Club in NYC to catch a show and kill a few hours before my train leaves the city in the wee hours.


Yep. I'll be there with @joe b.

also, I will be attending Akhnaten at the Metropolitan Opera, Lincoln Center, NYC.

lastly I will be at The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace by Karl Jenkins
St. Malachy's - The Actor's Chapel
New York, NY


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> Yep. I'll be there with @joe b.
> 
> also, I will be attending Akhnaten at the Metropolitan Opera, Lincoln Center, NYC.
> 
> lastly I will be at The Armed Man - A Mass for Peace by Karl Jenkins
> St. Malachy's - The Actor's Chapel
> New York, NY


I will do will the live from the Met series in cinema


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> I will do will the live from the Met series in cinema


I think I'll need do the same for the other productions this season.


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> This Friday, Nov. 1, Masaaki Suzuki will be leading the Yale Schola Cantorum with Juilliard415 in a performance of Georg Philipp Telemann's "The Day of Judgment" and "Overture in D major, TWV 55: D23" at the Trinity Lutheran Church in New Haven, CT. The concert is free and open to the general public. I am definitely going and am just waiting to hear back from the church regarding handicap accessibility for my wife. Hopefully we both will attend, but she insists I take advantage regardless. The next day, Saturday, Nov. 2, this same concert will be performed at Lincoln Center, NYC.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Schola Cantorum | Telemann: Day of Judgment


Just heard back from Trinity Lutheran Church. My wife is good to go, so we'll both be seeing the concert this Friday.


----------



## realdealblues

I'll be seeing Itzhak Perlman next Thursday. So excited! Never in my life did I think I would actually get to hear him in person.

He will be performing Bach's Concerto for Two Violins with his pupil Randall Goosby and then conducting Berlioz's Le Carnaval Romain and then the Symphonie Fantastique.


----------



## starthrower

eljr said:


> Does your wife enjoy your music as much as you?
> 
> that is a problem I have.... why I am going to shows with others.


I'd go to see Isabel Leonard alone and see if I could get a backstage pass!


----------



## eljr

starthrower said:


> I'd go to see Isabel Leonard alone and see if I could get a backstage pass!


I understand, NYer's are most desirable. :tiphat:


----------



## starthrower

I've never heard of her, but she is a beauty! Hopefully the singing is good too.


----------



## Rogerx

Andris Nelsons is conducting the New Years concert from Vienna 01-01-2020


----------



## perempe

Bought 9 tickets to The Hungarian National Philharmonic, my favorite program will be on 27th (Brahm's 3rd).

Franz Liszt Chamber Orchestra will give a free concert in Attila József Cultural Centre of Angyalföld (in Budapest) before their tour with Argerich & Takács-Nagy with one of my favourite pieces, the Holberg suite. Don Pasquale will be performed in Aranytíz.


----------



## perempe

BFO streamed it's concert today. I'll see it live tomorrow before their tour (Musikverein, London, Baden-Baden, Hamburg). Opinions?

Dvořák:
Legend in D minor, Op. 59/1
Slavonic Dance No. 2, Op. 46/2
Nepovím (I Will Not Say) - chorus for mixed choir, Op. 29, No. 3

Beethoven: Piano Concerto No. 5 in E-flat major ("Emperor"), Op. 73 (with E. Leonskaja)
---
Dvořák: Symphony No. 7 in D minor, Op. 70


----------



## perempe

yesterday Leonskaja played Piano Sonata ("Tempest") No. 17's final movement as an encore.


----------



## NLAdriaan

Announced yesterday and I got tickets:clap::

On Sunday, October 11, 2020, *Krystian Zimerman* will play *all 5 Beethoven concertos* in one marathon concert with the RCO and the upcoming conductor Gustavo Gimeno at the Amsterdam Concertgebouw. I really look forward to this concert!


----------



## Rogerx

https://www.berliner-philharmoniker.de/en/concerts/calendar/details/52518/
Live on T.V ( Arte )


----------



## ldiat

Rogerx said:


> https://www.berliner-philharmoniker.de/en/concerts/calendar/details/52518/
> Live on T.V ( Arte )


yes!!! Diana Damrau


----------



## Joe B

David Hill will be leading Yale Schola Cantorum in a concert in New Haven, CT at Christ Church on 01/26/20 at 4 PM. The concert is free to the public.








*Program:*
Gloria, Sanctus, Benedicuts, and Agnus Dei from Missa "Puer natus est nobis" - *Thomas Tallis*
Quatre Motets pour le temps de Noël - *Francis Poulenc*
Ave Maria - *Franz Biebl*
The Holy Boy - *John Ireland*
Three Carol Anthems - *Herbert Howells*
Mater ora filium - *Arnold Bax*
Dieu parmi nous - *Olivier Messiaen*
God is with us (A Christmas Proclamation) - *John Tavener*


----------



## Rtnrlfy

Picked up tickets for the Baltimore Symphony on 8 March - really looking forward to this program...

Nicholas McGegan, conductor and harpsichord
Avi Avital, mandolin

HAYDN Symphony No. 80 
VIVALDI Mandolin Concerto 
VIVALDI Lute Concerto in D Major 
BIZET Symphony No. 1


----------



## perempe

Pletnev's piano recital on Wednesday in Müpa. I'll be in the middle of the 2nd row.
MOZART Piano Sonata No. 4 in E-flat major, K. 282
BEETHOVEN Piano Sonata No. 31 in A-flat major, Op. 110
- intermission -
MOZART Piano Sonata No. 10 in С major, K.330 
BEETHOVEN Piano Sonata No. 32 in С minor, Op. 111


----------



## Rogerx

NLAdriaan said:


> Announced yesterday and I got tickets:clap::
> 
> On Sunday, October 11, 2020, *Krystian Zimerman* will play *all 5 Beethoven concertos* in one marathon concert with the RCO and the upcoming conductor Gustavo Gimeno at the Amsterdam Concertgebouw. I really look forward to this concert!


The brothers Lucas and Arthur Jussen /Camerata Salzburg/ Kerem Hassan, doing the same in Rotterdam .
March 20-21-22- 03- 2020


----------



## perempe

Pletnev played two encores yesterday (Adagio In B Minor, K.540 & Rondo in D Major, K. 485)


----------



## perempe

Budapest Festival Orchestra's Mahler concert -Kindertotenlieder/Sympnony No. 5- tomorrow in Müpa with Iván Fischer & Gerhild Romberger. After it I'll go to Liszt Academy to hear Mendelssohn's SQ No. 6 and Bartók's SQ No. 2 in a free concert. The original program included Schubert's Death and the Maiden, but they changed it.


----------



## eljr

I just bought myself subscriptions for the 20-21 season. One at Carnegie Hall, one at Lincoln Center. 

(how lucky am I to be a New Yorker!)

I'll be seeing Beatrice Rana, Yuja Wang, Joshua Bell, Hilary Hahn, Jordi Savall ....

7 performances in total

very excited


----------



## perempe

where can I find the exact program?


----------



## eljr

perempe said:


> where can I find the exact program?


Here is the one subscription for Carnegie Hall.

https://www.carnegiehall.org/subscribe/subscriptions/2020-2021/carnegie-classics

The other subscription I picked 4 concerts on my own rather than one of the curated packages so I'll need to find each show and link you.


----------



## eljr

https://nyphil.org/concerts-tickets/2021/hahn-and-beethoven

https://nyphil.org/concerts-tickets/2021/joshua-bell-tchaikovsky

https://nyphil.org/concerts-tickets/2021/rana-performs-tchaikovsky

https://nyphil.org/concerts-tickets/2021/wang-rachmaninoff-thorvaldsdottir


----------



## perempe

tomorrow I'll attend a piano accompanist DLA concert to hear Franks's and Brahms' violin sonata. students of Liszt Academy & the Jerusalem Academy of Music and Dance will play together from 7PM in Liszt Academy, can't wait to hear Introduction and Allegro, Fauré's PQ and Chant de Linos. both concerts will be free.


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Spur-of-the-moment, impetuous spending decision: snagged one of the few remaining seats for a MN Orchestra concert of Russian music next week. Kirill Gerstein will be playing one of my favorite piano concerti - the Rach 2nd - followed by Juanjo Mena conducting Shostakovich's _Leningrad_. I couldn't resist this one. I've heard that the Shostakovich is a true event that is best heard live. Will make sure to report back!


----------



## Allegro Con Brio

Allegro Con Brio said:


> Spur-of-the-moment, impetuous spending decision: snagged one of the few remaining seats for a MN Orchestra concert of Russian music next week. Kirill Gerstein will be playing one of my favorite piano concerti - the Rach 2nd - followed by Juanjo Mena conducting Shostakovich's _Leningrad_. I couldn't resist this one. I've heard that the Shostakovich is a true event that is best heard live. Will make sure to report back!


...and this has been canceled due to You Know What. Sigh. Unlike other worrisome world events, we can't seek respite from this through things that bring us together: sports, social gatherings, concerts. Concerning times. I guess I'll recreate the concert at home with my hi-fi headphones. Probably better than being squeezed in a cheap seat anyway.


----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> I just purchased tickets to see Isabel Leonard (mezzo-soprano) perform at Jorgensen Center for the Performing Arts at the University of Connecticut on April 15, 2020. I got tickets for my wife and I: front row just 2 seats left of center.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> edit: That week is April vacation, so I've got the whole week off, and UCONN is only 45 minutes from home.


Cancelled! Another victim of the coronavirus.


----------



## Rogerx

sctraffic2 said:


> This Sunday I will watch an action movie and roam with family. It is my pleasure time.


Anything after that?


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> https://nyphil.org/concerts-tickets/2021/hahn-and-beethoven
> 
> https://nyphil.org/concerts-tickets/2021/joshua-bell-tchaikovsky
> 
> https://nyphil.org/concerts-tickets/2021/rana-performs-tchaikovsky
> 
> https://nyphil.org/concerts-tickets/2021/wang-rachmaninoff-thorvaldsdottir


Can't even go to the cinema in this part of the country.


----------



## Rogerx

MAJOR MAHLER CYCLE PLANNED FOR MAY 2021
By Norman Lebrecht

On March 23, 2020
While the Concertgebouw's Mahler cycle in May 2020 is looking increasingly unlikely,

the Leipzig Gewandhaus today announced a full symphonic cycle for May 2021.

Ten international orchestras will be involved.


----------



## mahlernerd

On March 13 I was supposed to go see Leonard Slatkin and the Detroit Symphony perform Carmina Burana as well as a new set of Paganini variations written by Slatkin and 10 other composers, but the day before our governor issued the no 100+ people gathering restriction. The day before.


----------



## Rogerx

Watch the St Matthew Passion by Bach on Friday

Friday evening April 3 you can watch Bach's St. Matthew Passion at 7 p.m. central European time performed by the Concertgebouw Orchestra conducted by Iván Fischer
Via Facebook and live streaming.


----------



## Guest

I hope this is a worse case scenario, but the World Health Organization thinks that large gatherings such as concerts and sporting events won't be safe to attend until the fall of 2021.


----------



## Radames

Fugal said:


> I hope this is a worse case scenario, but the World Health Organization thinks that large gatherings such as concerts and sporting events won't be safe to attend until the fall of 2021.


That's probably correct. It takes at least a year to develop a new vaccine and another 6 months to vaccinate billions of people.


----------



## catherinethegreat21

Something to do while we are on covid19 quarantine https://www.eventbrite.com/e/the-making-of-handels-messiah-for-string-orchestra-tickets-102029763770


----------



## Radames

I have gotten e-mails from the Montreal Symphony telling me that their final concert of the season is not cancelled, just postponed to a later date. But they don't say what that date may be. They have cancelled the summer concerts in August.


----------



## Rogerx

If one starts counting on nothing going to happening, all what comes is good, how small it may be.
Do not expect anything soon.


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> Can't even go to the cinema in this part of the country.


seems my initial excitement was all I might get from these 7 shows.

I am hoping the 2021 shows, 5 of the 7, will go on. I don't expect any shows to move forward this year.


----------



## Rogerx

Amsterdam and Leipzig at odds over Mahler .
By Norman Lebrecht
On May 22, 2020
The Concertgebouw has rescheduled its Mahler Festival to May 18 to 23 next year.

The Leipzig Gewandhaus has its Mahler Festival pushed back to May 13 to 24.

Did they even think of talking to each other


----------



## Judith

Well, the only concerts in the near future will be courtesy of U Tube.
Missing live concerts so much


----------



## Joe B

9/11 Memorial Concert:
A German Requiem
Monday, May 25 at 5:30 pm ET
Recorded nine days after September 11, 2001, the New York Philharmonic plays a somber, yet hopeful, concert of Brahms's Requiem in this Live From Lincoln Center rebroadcast. Led by then Music Director Kurt Masur.

NY Phil Plays On: 9/11 Memorial Concert - A German Requiem


----------



## Rogerx

*Salzburg confirms s severely reduced festival*

It has just been announced that the 2020 Salzburg Festival will take place from 1 to 30 August, in a modified, shortened format due to coronavirus containment measures. There will be 90 performances, mostly small-scale, over 30 days.

No details have been given. Opera is unlikely.

Markus Hinterhäuser, the artistic director of the music festival said: 'It pains me to be forced to cancel so many artists' appearances for
this year, as we had developed special programme constellations with many of them. Still, I am glad to have the opportunity to send a vibrant and powerful signal for the arts with this new Festival programme.' You can read the full press release below. It says very little at all and appears to have been issued to settle internal political conflicts in the Austrian Government. The Salzburg governor reprtedly threatened to withdrawn his party from the coalition if he could not have a festival.


----------



## perempe

I'll attend Budapest Festival Orchestra concerts again with a season ticket (8 concerts) and Hugarian RSO concerts at Müpa and Liszt Academy (16 concerts). My most anticipated concert will be in November (Bizet: L'Arlésienne Suite No. 1 & 2, Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique).


----------



## vincula

I've just bought two tickets to Blomstedt/Schubert & Baerwald in April '21. Many of the concerts and operas are sold out!

https://drkoncerthuset.dk/event/blomstedt-schuberts-9-2/

I'll keep my fingers crossed.

Regards,

Vincula


----------



## perempe

A conducting diploma concert on Saturday with Liszt's PC & Beethoven's Eroica. Heard Pannon Philharmonics only once live so far.

Added 9 Hungarian National PO concerts. There will be Brahms' 4th in December and Sibelius' 2nd in March.


----------



## Judith

Went to a beautiful "covid safe" recital yesterday evening. 
Steven Isserlis and Connie Shih
performed 

Saint Saens Cello Sonata no 1 III Allegro Moderato
Ades Lieux retrouves
Chaminade Sommell d'enfant
Faure Berceuse 
Franck Sonata in A major

Took place at Leeds Town Hall

Amazing performance. Enjoyed it so much


----------



## Flamme

Oh this bloody corona ughhh...What will we do if there is a much STRONGER virus if world literally broke apart in this ''flu-ish'' poandemic???


----------



## perempe

Concert ban from tomorrow for at least 30 days in Hungary.


----------



## Rogerx

The 2021 Vienna Philharmonic New Year's Concert takes place on January 1, 2021, under the baton of Riccardo Muti in the Golden Hall of the Musikverein in Vienna


----------



## perempe

Concert ban in Hungary until February.


----------



## Rogerx

*Vienna Philharmonic names Barenboim for New Year 2022*

New Year's concerts in 2009 and 2014 so his name has come up again for a big payday.


----------



## Rogerx

*BBC Cardiff Singer of the World 2021 On BBC four*

https://www.bbc.co.uk/programmes/b007qn4b


----------



## Radames

I dropped $500 on Tanglewood tix. July 11 will be 

Andris Nelsons, conductor
Baiba Skride, violin
Carlos SIMON Fate Now Conquers
SIBELIUS Violin Concerto
DVOŘÁK Symphony No. 6


----------



## Rogerx

October 31th : Benjamin Appl / James Baillieu
Zeist Holland . lieder festival


----------



## perempe

tomorrow's BFO concert:
Rachmaninoff: Piano Concerto No. 2 in C minor, Op. 18 (Yeol Eum Son)
Sibelius: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 43
Madaras instead of Kitajenko


----------



## Merl

The Alkyona Quartet are playing in Crieff (near me) on the 17th November with a really good triplet of some of my fave quartets. I'm sorely tempted as the program is excellent and they're a talented young ensemble.


----------



## Helgi

Going to see the RCO in Reykjavik tonight 

Klaus Mäkelä conducting Shostakovich 6 & Tchaikovsky 6.


----------



## Rogerx

*2025*









the met will stage a richard jones ring in 2025


----------



## perempe

BFO'S SÁNDOR VÉGH COMPETITION – FINAL tomorrow (free). The soloists are BFO members, play with piano accompaniment. The winners will perform the works next season with BFO. I've been there a year or two ago, enjoyed it.

ERNEST CHAUSSON:
POEME POUR VIOLON ET ORCHESTRE, OP. 25
HRIB RADU (HEGEDŰ)

VAUGHAN WILLIAMS:
A-MOLL OBOAVERSENY
BERGER MÁRTA (OBOA)

HENRYK WIENIAWSKI:
2. (D-MOLL) HEGEDŰVERSENY, OP. 22
KÁDÁR ISTVÁN (HEGEDŰ)

intermission

LOUIS SPOHR:
CONCERTANTE FOR VIOLIN, CELLO AND ORCHESTRA IN C MAJOR, WOO11
GÁL-TAMÁSI MÁRIA (HEGEDŰ), LIPTAI GABRIELLA (CSELLÓ)

PAVEL HAAS:
SUITE FOR OBOE AND PIANO, OP. 17 (VICTOR AVIAT ÁTIRATA)
VICTOR AVIAT (OBOA)

RICHARD STRAUSS:
DUET CONCERTINO KLARINÉTRA, FAGOTTRA, VONÓSZENEKARRA ÉS HÁRFÁRA, TRV 293
ÁCS ÁKOS (KLARINÉT), ANDREA BRESSAN (FAGOTT)

WOLGANG AMADEUS MOZART:
ESZ-DÚR SINFONIA CONCERTANTE HEGEDŰRE, BRÁCSÁRA ÉS ZENEKARRA, KV 364
GULYÁS EMESE (HEGEDŰ), KOSTYÁL PÉTER (BRÁCSA)


----------



## Rogerx

*Christmas matinée Amsterdam*

https://slippedisc.com/2021/12/jaap-gets-christmas-tv-prime-time/


----------



## eljr

Rogerx said:


> https://slippedisc.com/2021/12/jaap-gets-christmas-tv-prime-time/


I don't like Jaap Van Zweden. He was given the job at the New York Philharmonic and as soon as they did he announced he was moving on.

For me, this is a lax=ck of character which offends the music.


----------



## Rogerx

eljr said:


> I don't like Jaap Van Zweden. He was given the job at the New York Philharmonic and as soon as they did he announced he was moving on.
> 
> For me, this is a lax=ck of character which offends the music.


You are not alone, he want's desperate have the Amsterdam place, too much opposition from the players.


----------



## Rogerx

Rogerx said:


> New Year's concerts in 2009 and 2014 so his name has come up again for a big payday.


1000 people in the hall this year the 700 other unlucky ones go to 2023


----------



## Rogerx

*New Year's Eve concert in Berlin*

The Berlin Phil has just informed us that chief conductor Kirill Petrenko has withdrawn from the New Year's Eve concert on medical grounds. The Israeli Lahav Shani has jumped in.

Here's the statement:

It is with great regret that the chief conductor of the Berliner Philharmoniker Kirill Petrenko has to cancel his conducting duties at the orchestra's New Year's Eve concerts at short notice due to acute back pain. The orchestra is very grateful to the young Israeli conductor Lahav Shani for being able to step in at such short notice. The music director of the Israel Philharmonic conducts the Berliner Philharmoniker for the second time in these concerts following his debut in September 2020.

The programme has been partly changed and is now as follows:
Johann Strauss Die Fledermaus: Overture
Max Bruch Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 1 in G minor, op. 26
Janine Jansen violin
Fritz Kreisler: Liebesleid
Janine Jansen violin
Igor Stravinsky The Firebird, Suite No. 2 (1919 version)
Maurice Ravel: La Valse

Two items replaced on the programme are Erich Wolfgang Korngold's Much Ado About Nothing overture and parts of Richard Strauss' orchestral suite Schlagobers.


----------



## perempe

My January concerts:

6 January 2022 (Liszt Academy)
Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra

Vanhal: Symphony in C major (“Comista”)
Mozart: Piano Concerto in C minor, K. 491
Mozart: Symphony No. 41 in C major (“Jupiter”), K. 551

Dezső Ránki (piano)
Conductor: Martin Rajna
---
13 January 2022 (Müpa)
Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra
Mahler: Symphony No. 9 in D major

János Kovács
---
14 January 2022 (Liszt Academy)
Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Brahms: Double Concerto in A minor, Op. 102
Brahms: Symphony No. 2 in D major, Op. 73

Júlia Pusker (violin), Dóra Kokas (cello)
Tamás Vásáry
---
16 January 2022 (Müpa)
BFO

OVERTURE TO MANFRED, OP. 115
PIANO CONCERTO IN A MINOR, OP. 54
SYMPHONY NO. 4 IN D MINOR, OP. 120

FRANCESCO PIEMONTESI (piano)
MAREK JANOWSKI
---
22 January 2022 (Liszt Academy)
Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra

Haydn: L’isola disabitata – overture, Hob. Ia:13
Mozart: Piano Concerto No. 20 in D minor, K. 466
M. Haydn: Andromeda und Perseus – overture
Mozart: Symphony No. 40 in G minor (“The Great”), K. 550

Ádám Szokolay (piano)
Dániel Dinyés
---
25 January 2022 (Müpa)
Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Smetana: The Moldau
Chopin: Piano Concerto No. 2 in F minor, Op. 21
Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances, Op. 45

Dénes Várjon (piano)
Gábor Káli


----------



## Rogerx

*Tonight, Europe that is*



Silvesterkonzert Staatskapelle Dresden

Program

Gottfried Huppertz
Excerpts from the suite for the film "Metropolis" (1927)

Ralph Erwin
"I kiss your hand, Madame" from the film of the same name (1929)
Werner Richard Heymann
"There's only one time, that won't come back" from the film "The Congress Dances" (1931)

Anton Profes
"What is Maier doing in the Himalayas?" Based on an arrangement by Marek Weber

Werner Richard Heymann
»Somewhere in the world« from the film »A blond dream«

George Gershwin
"Rhapsody in Blue"

Leonello Casucci
"Just a Gigolo"

George Gershwin
"Someone to Watch Over Me" from the musical "Oh, Kay!"
"I Got Rhythm" from the musical "Girl Crazy"

Johann Strauss (son), arr. Ralph Benatzky
"In Hispania's hot summer country" from the revue operetta "Casanova"
"I stand by you - I love you" from the revue operetta "Casanova"

Franz Lehár
"O girl, my girl" from the operetta "Friederike"
"All my feelings, all my longings" from the operetta "Friederike"

Marek Weber
"The jazz band" Foxtrot "from the operetta" The Duchess of Chicago "is already playing in heaven, based on an arrangement by
Marek Weber

Paul Abraham
"Toujours l'amour" from "Ball in the Savoy"
"Are you loyal to me" from "Ball in the Savoy"

Enrique Santeugini
Paso doble "For you, Rio Rita" based on an arrangement by Marek Weber

Ralph Benatzky
Medley from the Singspiel "Im Weisse Rößl"

Recording: December 31 2021 - Semperoper | Dresde
Director:
Duration: 01:30

Staatskapelle Dresden
Christian Thielemann (Conductor)
Igor Levit (Piano)
Hanna-Elisabeth Müller (Soprano)
Saimir Pirgu (Tenor)

This is on Arte TV
---------------------------------



The programme has been partly changed and is now as follows:
Johann Strauss Die Fledermaus: Overture
Max Bruch Concerto for Violin and Orchestra No. 1 in G minor, op. 26
Janine Jansen violin
Fritz Kreisler: Liebesleid
Janine Jansen violin
Igor Stravinsky The Firebird, Suite No. 2 (1919 version)
Maurice Ravel: La Valse

Two items replaced on the programme are Erich Wolfgang Korngold's Much Ado About Nothing overture and parts of Richard Strauss' orchestral suite Schlagobers.
This on ZDF ( Germany)


----------



## Rogerx

*Vienna opera house drops Fledermaus and Tosca*

An Omicron outbreak has forced the house to shut until January 6 - not the New Year's start it wanted.

'The Wiener Staatsoper has been fighting Corona for almost two years and has not cancelled a single performance so far,' laments director Bogdan Roscic. 'More than 85 percent of the workforce has been vaccinated three times and is PCR tested three times a week. But working conditions - playing, singing, dancing and making music together - make complete protection impossible. With Omicron, the speed and intensity of infections has increased dramatically.'


----------



## Rogerx

*The Concertgebouw will host a memory for Bernard Haitink*

The newly reopened Concertgebouw has scheduled a concert on Sunday February 6 in memory of its late conductor.

Ivan Fischer will conduct Mahler's first symphony, with a new work by Mark-Anthony Turnage, A Cortege for Bernard Haitink.

Her Royal Highness Princess Beatrix will attend the concert.

Fischer says: 'Bernard Haitink was a real conductor, in the sense that a conductor is an authority in ethical, humane and artistic fields, who is highly respected by the people around him. The music world, the Netherlands and Amsterdam should be grateful to Bernard Haitink for guiding our cultural well-being with an unmistakable sense of judgement, taste and responsibility. We will continue in his way.'


----------



## perempe

Ivan conducted his BFO yesterday, but the concert wasn't cool for me as a lady couched next to me, it ruined the concerto...

STRAVINSKY:
JEU DE CARTES
VIOLIN CONCERTO IN D MAJOR (KOPATCHINSKAJA)
///
PETRUSHKA


----------



## eljr

perempe said:


> the concert wasn't cool for me as a lady couched next to me, it ruined the concerto...


I am confused, what exactly do you mean by couched next to you and how did it ruin the concert?


----------



## Art Rock

I assume it is a typo (or wrong autocorrect) and should be coughed....


----------



## eljr

Art Rock said:


> I assume it is a typo (or wrong autocorrect) and should be coughed....


Good pick up!

........


----------



## perempe

My February concerts:

12 February 2022 (Müpa)
Budapest Festival Orchestra

STRAVINSKY:
JEU DE CARTES
VIOLIN CONCERTO IN D MAJOR
PETRUSHKA

PATRICIA KOPATCHINSKAJA (violin)
IVÁN FISCHER
---
14 February 2022 (Liszt Academy)
Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra

Vásáry Brahms Season Ticket 3

Brahms: Piano Concerto in B-flat major, Op. 83
Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
Ádám Balogh (piano)
Tamás Vásáry

---
23 February 2022 (Müpa)
Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra

Sergei Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé – suite, op. 60
Sergei Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, op. 63
***
Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35

Arabella Steinbacher (violin)
Dmitry Liss

---
25 February 2022 (Liszt Academy)
MÁV Symphony Orchestra

Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7
Kodály: Háry János – suite, Op. 15a
Kodály: Variations on a Hungarian Folksong “The Peacock”
Bartók–Serly: Viola Concerto, BB 128

Pinchas Zukerman (viola), Amanda Forsyth (cello)
Gábor Takács-Nagy

---
27 February 2022 (Müpa)
Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir

Brahms: A German Requiem, Op. 45

Lilla Horti (soprano)
Michele Kálmándy (baritone)
Tamás Vásáry


----------



## eljr

perempe said:


> My February concerts:
> 
> 12 February 2022 (Müpa)
> Budapest Festival Orchestra
> 
> STRAVINSKY:
> JEU DE CARTES
> VIOLIN CONCERTO IN D MAJOR
> PETRUSHKA
> 
> PATRICIA KOPATCHINSKAJA (violin)
> IVÁN FISCHER
> ---
> 14 February 2022 (Liszt Academy)
> Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Vásáry Brahms Season Ticket 3
> 
> Brahms: Piano Concerto in B-flat major, Op. 83
> Brahms: Symphony No. 1 in C minor, Op. 68
> Ádám Balogh (piano)
> Tamás Vásáry
> 
> ---
> 23 February 2022 (Müpa)
> Hungarian National Philharmonic Orchestra
> 
> Sergei Prokofiev: Lieutenant Kijé - suite, op. 60
> Sergei Prokofiev: Violin Concerto No. 2 in G minor, op. 63
> ***
> Nikolai Rimsky-Korsakov: Scheherazade, op. 35
> 
> Arabella Steinbacher (violin)
> Dmitry Liss
> 
> ---
> 25 February 2022 (Liszt Academy)
> MÁV Symphony Orchestra
> 
> Kodály: Duo for Violin and Cello, Op. 7
> Kodály: Háry János - suite, Op. 15a
> Kodály: Variations on a Hungarian Folksong "The Peacock"
> Bartók-Serly: Viola Concerto, BB 128
> 
> Pinchas Zukerman (viola), Amanda Forsyth (cello)
> Gábor Takács-Nagy
> 
> ---
> 27 February 2022 (Müpa)
> Hungarian Radio Symphony Orchestra and Choir
> 
> Brahms: A German Requiem, Op. 45
> 
> Lilla Horti (soprano)
> Michele Kálmándy (baritone)
> Tamás Vásáry


Wonderful! Enjoy!!!!!!


----------



## perempe

Yesterday's HRSO concert was fantastic for me because of the conducting.

Can't wait for next week's Scheherazade! Fischer will also conduct Scheherazade in March.


----------



## Rogerx

Alexandre Tharaud en Quatuor Arod: Dvořák, Bartók en Mozart

Quatuor Arod and pianist Alexandre Tharaud join forces for Dvořák's masterly Second Piano Quintet. "They are incredibly energetic and eager to play," Alexandre Tharaud says of the young French quartet. Works by Mozart and Bartók can also be heard.

April 14th 2022 Tickets in the pocket.


----------



## mahlernerd

Tomorrow I am returning to the Detroit Symphony Orchestra to hear a rather interesting program of pieces:

Coleridge-Taylor - Symphonic Variations on an African Air
Arutiunian - Trumpet Concerto
Beethoven - Symphony No. 7

It will be wonderful to hear two new pieces by composers I don’t know, followed by an all-time favorite of mine. I am truly looking forward to it!


----------



## Micka

The 5th of April I will visit the Muziekgebouw Eindhoven to see the Matthäus Passion performed by the Netherlands Bach Society conducted by Shunske Sato. Really looking forward to that. It will bevthe first time I attend the performance of such a big piece. Even though it's not my favourite Bach piece by far, I think I will enjoy it. Maybe even more than I'm thinking now, if I will listen to it a few more times or will try to understand the lyrics.


----------



## Merl

Off to see the Brodsky Quartet on Monday night in Perth, hopefully with a fellow TCer. Shosty 6th quartet and Schubert's DATM. Can't wait.


----------



## starthrower

Just found out that Gil Shaham will be here this summer. He's playing the Beethoven violin concerto among other works TBA. I'll be getting some tickets.


----------



## Merl

I'm super excited as the Pavel Haas Quartet are playing 15 miles away from me at the end of June. I and a fellow TCer will be going along. If anyone else is in the Kingdom of Fife around that time pop along and we'll have a mini TC meet.

https://eastneukfestival.com/events/pavel-haas-quartet/


----------



## perempe

free diploma concerts with professional orchestras and a BFO concert on sale (1800HUF).
Dániel Fülöp Orchestral Conducting MA Diploma Concert (with Danubia Orchestra Óbuda)
2022.06.11 19:45 / Liszt Academy, Grand Hall, Budapest (you can still apply here)
Sámuel Tóth Orchestral Conducting MA Diploma Concert (with MÁV Symphony Orchestra)

might attend BFO's open-air concert as well:
2022.06.18 19:00 / Hősök tere, Budapest

I strongly recommend the diploma concerts, you can enter without a ticket, there are always free seats. This BFO concert is a steal for 1800HUF, you can apply for June 12th as well.


----------



## Judas Priest Fan

On 24. June I will be seeing Beethovens 9th here in Bremerhaven, at the Stadttheater Bremerhaven.

Front row center seats (I like it up close) for €17 

I´m looking forward to it!


----------



## John O

perempe said:


> Ivan conducted his BFO yesterday, but the concert wasn't cool for me as a lady couched next to me, it ruined the concerto...
> 
> STRAVINSKY:
> JEU DE CARTES
> VIOLIN CONCERTO IN D MAJOR (KOPATCHINSKAJA)
> ///
> PETRUSHKA


Saw the same programme and artists at Royal Festival Hall London on the 17th. No coughing but violin wasn't loud so I can see how unwanted noise would ruin it.


----------



## perempe

Did You enjoy the concert? How good is BFO compared to your local professional orchestras?


----------



## perempe

Bought BFO's Doráti season pass for 24600HUF at 50% discount for next season.
9 concerts; I'll sit in the middle of the second row in Müpa.


----------



## Rogerx

*Last Night of the Proms - July 15th- September 10th 2022*


see their website and for the BBC also


----------



## Rogerx

Tonight on BBC opening night,: Verdi Requiem. See BBC site


----------



## perempe

Kodály Zoltán World Youth Orchestra will perform Tchaikovsky's 5th on Monday in Liszt Academy.


----------



## Rogerx

* Concertgebouworkest en Klaus Mäkelä in Mahler *

 August 19th 20:00–22:20


Grote Zaal


----------



## perempe

I'll attend the same concert tomorrow.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

I just bought tickets to Daniil Trifonov's recital in San Francisco on November 13th. His program:

_Children’s Album _Piotr Ilyich Tchaikovsky
Fantasie in C major Robert Schumann

Intermission

Fantasia in C minor, K.475 Wolfgang Amadeus Mozart
_Gaspard de la nuit _Maurice Ravel
Piano Sonata No.5 Alexander Scriabin


----------



## perempe

Miskolc SO will play film scores in Emőd today in a free concert.


----------



## perempe

Thailand PO will play next Sunday in Istituto Di Cultura, Budapest.
The concert is free, you can still register.


----------



## Bachtoven 1

October 15th:
*City of Birmingham Symphony Orchestra *
Mirga Gražinytė-Tyla, conductor; Sheku Kanneh-Mason, cello


Vaughan Williams: _Tallis Fantasia_
Edward Elgar: Cello Concerto in E Minor, Op. 85 
Mieczysław Weinberg: _Jewish Rhapsody_, Op. 36 No 2
Claude Debussy: _La Mer _


----------



## Georgieva

I am going to this concert in September: Franz Welser-Möst and Cleveland Orchestra

Alban Berg - Drei Stücke aus der „Lyrischen Suite”
*Anton Bruckner - Symphonie Nr. 9 d-Moll*

The Cleveland Orchestra


----------



## Rogerx

Concert
*November 24 2022*
Concertgebouw - Amsterdam



Program
Mozart : Requiem K. 626
Sibelius : Symphony No. 4



Koninklijk Concertgebouworkest
Nederlands Kamerkoor
Dirigent
Klaus Mäkelä
Vertolkers
*Sabine Devieilhe*

*Sasha Cooke*

*Julian Prégardien*

*Benjamin Appl*


----------



## starthrower

Just found out that Mahler 2 will be performed next spring here in Syracuse so I'm very much looking forward to this. We don't get to experience symphonies of this scale very often in our small city.


----------



## perempe

Suisse Romande tomorrow in Müpa
can't wait to hear Strauss' Also sprach Zarathustra.


----------



## perempe

25 January 2023
SWR Symphonieorchester with Vilde Frang & Teodor Currentzis

26 January 2023
Wiener Symphoniker with María Dueñas & Manfred Honeck

3 February 2023
Czech Philharmonic with Jan Mráček & John Eliot Gardiner

27 April 2023
Czech Philharmonic with Daniil Trifonov & Jakub Hrůša


----------



## RMinNJ

Tomorrow night - Mahler's 4th Symphony at Carnegie Hall NYC with the Philadelphia Orchestra. Not too much in the future but just realized how excited I am!!! And Mozart Clarinet Concerto!


----------



## ganio

‘La Monnaie Symphony Orchestra - Symphonie fantastique’ - 30 Dec.'22 - 20:00 - Brussels

Alain Altinoglu
_conductor_
Alexandra Dariescu
_piano_
La Monnaie Symphony Orchestra

*Programme*
Ernest Reyer
_Ouverture "Sigurd"_
César Franck
_Variations symphoniques, for piano and orchestra_
Hector Berlioz
_Symphonie fantastique, op. 14_


----------



## Rogerx

For those who can get German TV. two concerts tonight




ARD Silvester concert 2022


MUSIC
·
CONCERT

ARD ·
THIS AFTERNOON ·
5:00 pm - 6:30 pm

Registration of the New Year's Eve concert at the Elbphilharmonie in Hamburg. With works by Richard Strauss, Maurice Ravel and Lili Boulanger, performed by the Philharmonie of the NDR under the direction of conductor Alan Gilbert.
ARD-Silvesterkonzert 2022 (concert) from 2022 will be broadcast on ARD. The broadcast can be followed live from 17:00 on ARD.
--------------------------------------------


ARTE TV


18.35





New Year's Eve concert by the Berlin Philharmonic
At the end of the year, the Berliner Philharmoniker under Kirill Petrenko present a rousing Russian-Italian program, including works by Giuseppe Verdi, Nino Rota and Peter Tchaikovsky, as well as excerpts from Sergei Prokofiev's ballet Romeo and Juliet. The star guest of the evening in the Berlin Philharmonie is Jonas Kaufmann, Opera Singer of the Year 2022.


----------



## Merl

Off to see the Navarra Quartet in the next few weeks. Still not sure of the program yet but a Szymanowski and Mozart quartet looks likely.


----------



## Xenophiliu

Dave Brubeck's cantata The Gates of Justice will be at UCLA's Herb Alpert School of Music in February. I won't be in California at that time, but I would go out of my way to see it.

It looks like Darius Brubeck will be giving a pre-concert talk too.


----------



## perempe

Bruckner's 6th /Staatskapelle Dresden/Blomstedt in April


----------

